# Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt



## celler

So nach einigem hin und her werd ich jetzt hier mal nen neuen Trööt eröffnen.
Der gilt natürlich für alle Brandungsangler hier ausm board und beschränkt sich nicht nur auf die Angler aus Dahme.
Gibt ja den ein oder anderen trööt über jede Art von Angelei nur eben nicht übers Brandungsangeln.

 Hier mal paar Bestimmungen zum Brandungsangeln:

http://sh.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrec...93.12-0001.htm


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jo dann halt Ihn mal auf dem laufenden---
Dahme 28.02.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

werd ich machen.
hab gleichen bisschen zeit,dann werd ich mal paar termine fürs brandungsangeln 2009 zusammen suchen....
gibt ja einige veranstaltungen .....


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Da bin ich mal gespannt.Wehe die kreuzen mein Norwegentrip.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> gibt ja einige veranstaltungen .....


 Aja... da bin ich ja mal gespannt..
ansonsten sabbeln wir halt ein bischen 
Nur übers Brandungsangeln natürlich


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich glaube er sucht noch ein bißchen :q .


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Ich glaube er sucht noch ein bißchen :q .


 Ja ja Matze war noch nie der schnellste..


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wir können hier auch bisschen quatsch schreiben nur es muss sich im rahmen halten und eben ab und an mal mit angeln zu tun haben...
sonst ist der trööt auch ratz fast geschlossen oder in die laberecke verschoben......


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sag mal Ihr seit s oft in Dahme fischen schwimmt da überhaupt noch was lach :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

da geh ich stark von aus...
gefangen wird ja eigentlich immer gut...
du hast da kein interesse dran?


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*6. Insel - Cup 2009* Eisenbahner – Sportverein Insel Fehmarn e. V. lädt ein zum
*6. Insel – Cup 2009*
auf  Fehmarn
Wann:  Karfreitag, den 10. April 2009
Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr hier: *Ausschreibung*
Das Anmeldeformular findet Ihr hier: *Anmeldeformular*


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Brandungsangeln bin immer dabei muß nur gucken wer aus HH kommt.

* AUSSCHREIBUNG*​ *    9. Exori-Martins  Brandungscup  
   am 18.04.2009*​ Ausschreibung (hier  klicken)


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Brandungsangeln bin immer dabei muß nur gucken wer aus HH kommt.
> 
> Also ich komme aus den westen von Hamburg und hätte schon intresse zum Brandungsangeln.
> 
> Ich bin grade letztes We auf Fehmarn gewesen und musste alleine los , weil keiner meiner Kollegen in die Brandung fährt.#q
> 
> Falls was anliegt einfach mal melden#h
> 
> Gruss Björn(Wedel)


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

dieser trööt wird geschlossen.
schau mal unter "Brandungsangeln termine (laber trööt)"


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin,

oh ein neuer Trööt supi.:vik:

Gruß von Andreas aus Celle


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jo...ganz toll #d
> 
> 
> viel spaß hier...und wech



Och simone,
das renkt sich wieder ein. UTE ist in 2 Monaten wieder hier und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung!:m

Ganz liebe Grüße von Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> dieser trööt wird geschlossen.
> schau mal unter "Brandungsangeln termine (laber trööt)"


 Matze stehst Du unter Drogen oder biste einfach nur zu blöd ?? 
Hier steigt doch keiner mehr durch


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ Simone


Bist nen Kerl wie nen Baum,wie nen kleiner dicker Baum,aber halt wie nen Baum aber jammern kannst du wie nen altes Waschweib#h

Es ist doch ganz einfach.
Wir sind hier halt nur geduldete Gäste,die sich an den vorgegebenen Regeln zu halten haben und wenn man dieses nicht tut wird man halt verwarnt.
In meinen Augen ist es auch Schwachsinn das der letzte geschlossen wurde und das weil sich die Anderen beschwert haben.
1. müssen sie den Trööt nicht anklicken um ihn zu lesen.
2. wissen komischer weise alle was drin steht und lesen es trotzdem.
3. ist das in meinen Augen der totale Neid,weil wir uns so gut hier verstehen und uns Unterhalten (nicht nur übers angeln) 

PS : Mir fallen noch viele Sachen mehr ein die ich hier jetzt nicht mehr Erwähne 

Kleiner Tipp an alle Neider,man kann ganz unten sehen welche Benutzer in diesem Thema Aktiv sind.



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist es auch Schwachsinn das der letzte geschlossen wurde
> 3. ist das in meinen Augen der totale Neid,weil wir uns so gut hier verstehen und uns Unterhalten (nicht nur übers angeln)
> 
> 
> 
> Kleiner Tipp an alle Neider,man kann ganz unten sehen welche Benutzer in diesem Thema Aktiv sind.


 #6#6#6 
Da hast Du den Nagel genau aufm Kopf getroffen.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Morgen,ich bin jetzt bißchen verwirrt |kopfkrat . Wo ist jetzt der aktuelle Trööt ?? Wo man reinschreiben kann ??

Gruß Andi


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Morgen,ich bin jetzt bißchen verwirrt |kopfkrat . Wo ist jetzt der aktuelle Trööt ?? Wo man reinschreiben kann ??
> 
> Gruß Andi




Der ist schon hier,nur bin total sauer das alles dicht gemacht wird und habe es hier kurz genutzt zum Frust ablassen:v

Sorry kommt auch nicht mehr vor.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Morgen,ich bin jetzt bißchen verwirrt |kopfkrat . Wo ist jetzt der aktuelle Trööt ?? Wo man reinschreiben kann ??
> 
> Gruß Andi


Egal !!! Schreib doch einfach hier weiter :q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Der ist schon hier,nur bin total sauer das alles dicht gemacht wird und habe es hier kurz genutzt zum Frust ablassen:v
> 
> Sorry kommt auch nicht mehr voe.
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



solange du nicht platzt und es überall so streng riecht geht das ja  noch :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> solange du nicht platzt und es überall so streng riecht geht das ja  noch :q




Das dauert schon ne weile,deshalb lasse ich es auch raus#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> @ Simone
> 
> 
> Bist nen Kerl wie nen Baum,wie nen kleiner dicker Baum,aber halt wie nen Baum aber jammern kannst du wie nen altes Waschweib#h
> 
> Es ist doch ganz einfach.
> Wir sind hier halt nur geduldete Gäste,die sich an den vorgegebenen Regeln zu halten haben und wenn man dieses nicht tut wird man halt verwarnt.
> In meinen Augen ist es auch Schwachsinn das der letzte geschlossen wurde und das weil sich die Anderen beschwert haben.
> 1. müssen sie den Trööt nicht anklicken um ihn zu lesen.
> 2. wissen komischer weise alle was drin steht und lesen es trotzdem.
> 3. ist das in meinen Augen der totale Neid,weil wir uns so gut hier verstehen und uns Unterhalten (nicht nur übers angeln)
> 
> PS : Mir fallen noch viele Sachen mehr ein die ich hier jetzt nicht mehr Erwähne
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





wo jammer ich,andy?? |bigeyes

und ich bin kein waschweib...dafür is frauchen zuständig :q
und dick bin ich auch nich...erotisch rund...aber nich dick!! :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Och simone,
> das renkt sich wieder ein. UTE ist in 2 Monaten wieder hier und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung!:m
> 
> Ganz liebe Grüße von Andreas




naja..schaun mer ma #c


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wo jammer ich,andy?? |bigeyes
> 
> und ich bin kein waschweib...dafür is frauchen zuständig :q
> und dick bin ich auch nich...erotisch rund...aber nich dick!! :vik:





Simönchen

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters:m

Erotisch rund:v nicht in meinen Augen#d


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nungut...dann lasst uns eben hier weiterferkeln.:m

meine saurigkeit hat sich auch gelegt...hab meinen ärger grad ma luft gemacht.und nu is gut...#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Simönchen
> 
> Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters:m
> 
> Erotisch rund:v nicht in meinen Augen#d
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




wenn du meinst,andy...


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn du meinst,andy...





Simönchen|smlove2:#g|splat2:


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also heißt das ja wohl, dass der Ferkelfahnder jetzt hier auf die gezielte Suche gehen kann... #h   :m

Geht ja schon wieder "interessant" los....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin.

Wir versuchen es Dir besonders Schwer zu machen#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Will auch was schreiben,

aber mir fällt nix gescheites ein;+


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also heißt das ja wohl, dass der Ferkelfahnder jetzt hier auf die gezielte Suche gehen kann... #h   :m
> 
> Geht ja schon wieder "interessant" los....





genau so sieht der sachverhalt aus 













...und nu erst recht :vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Will auch was schreiben,
> 
> aber mir fällt nix gescheites ein;+





Moin Andy#h

Werden heute schön in D. auf die Seebrücke gehen und Aktiv Dorsch angeln
Ein Person hat in einem Älterem Trööt einen schönen Beitrag gefunden,wo drin Stand das man es auch mal mit nem Pilker von der Seebrücke es versuchen sollte
Dieses werden wir heute um 16 Uhr testen:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Was läuft eigentlich in der Brandung??Fangberichte sind ja vom 25.01.|rolleyes .

Gruß Andi


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Was läuft eigentlich in der Brandung??Fangberichte sind ja vom 25.01.|rolleyes .
> 
> Gruß Andi




Moin Andi#h

Nicht viel,deshalb ein neuer Versuch von der Seebrücke aus Aktiv mit Pilker und GuFi zu angeln.


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Was läuft eigentlich in der Brandung??Fangberichte sind ja vom 25.01.|rolleyes .
> 
> Gruß Andi





is nich so prall im moment,andi #c


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Andy#h
> 
> Werden heute schön in D. auf die Seebrücke gehen und Aktiv Dorsch angeln
> Ein Person hat in einem Älterem Trööt einen schönen Beitrag gefunden,wo drin Stand das man es auch mal mit nem Pilker von der Seebrücke es versuchen sollte
> Dieses werden wir heute um 16 Uhr testen:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Wünsche dir und deinen Mitanglern ein dickes Petri!#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wünsche dir und deinen Mitanglern ein dickes Petri!#6




Danke#h Bericht gibt es dann morgen hier:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dann werde ich mich wohl Richung Norden durchschlagen da es ja wohl in Ostholstein kein fisch mehr gibt dank der Dahmer lach.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich wohl Richung Norden durchschlagen da es ja wohl in Ostholstein kein fisch mehr gibt dank der Dahmer lach.




KLEINER Tipp : Rosenfelde hat wieder Fisch#h
Dahme haben wir leer geangelt:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mal schauen,ich werde mich wohl eher Richtung Kappeln oder Eckernförder Bucht mich absetzen.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Mal schauen,ich werde mich wohl eher Richtung Kappeln oder Eckernförder Bucht mich absetzen.




Dann viel Spaß#6 und denk bitte mal daran hier zu berichten#h wäre echt nett von Dir

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wenn der Korb leer ist mach ich das lach :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Wenn der Korb leer ist mach ich das lach :q




Wir können ja gerne alle Mitkommen,dann bleib dein Korb gewiss leer:q
Ne scherz|rolleyes
Wir werden Dahme und Umgebung lieber unsicher machen#6
Wir sind eh schon der Schrecken aller Fische,habe ich heute in der Zeitung "Kalte Ostsee" gelesen:vik:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Rosenfelde Süssau kenn ich ja gut aber das Dahme auch so gut ist zum Brandungsangeln,Habe  da nie mehr als 2 Fische gefangen.|evil:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Rosenfelde Süssau kenn ich ja gut aber das Dahme auch so gut ist zum Brandungsangeln,Habe  da nie mehr als 2 Fische gefangen.|evil:




Solltest Dir die Zeitung "Kalte Ostsee" auch besorgen#6
Da steht drin wo sich die Fische treffen,natürlich gleich mit GPS-Daten damit es alle finden
Vielleicht fangen wir deshalb auch drei Fische in der Dahmer Brandung#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mensch das lohnt sich ja richtig lach


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Das bezog sich auf die Minimum Anzahl der Fische#h
Nach ober gibt es keine grenzen|supergri Gibt doch eine,es werden nur so viele geangelt wie man selbst verzerren kann#h
Da reichen manchmal schon Drei Fische

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Da bist aber wohl eher die ausnahme #6 Ups ohje was hab ich jetzt gesagt |bigeyes


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Gut läuft es im Moment auch im Bereich Kalifornien.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Da bist aber wohl eher die ausnahme #6 Ups ohje was hab ich jetzt gesagt |bigeyes




Bin ich nicht#h Die gesamte Dahmer Runde denkt so#6
Auch wenn manche halt 3 Std zu Ostsee fahren
Solltest mal dran Teilnehmen,ist nen lustiger Haufen:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Gut läuft es im Moment auch im Bereich Kalifornien.




Was läuft denn,Platte oder Dorsch?

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mal schauen ob ich das mal hin bekomme.Wie gesagt fische lieber im nördlichen Bereich.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Gut läuft es im Moment auch im Bereich Kalifornien.




Dann schieß mal los Bin ganz Ohr. :m


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Was läuft denn,Platte oder Dorsch?
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Eher die Platten. Dorsche stehen hier in der Ecke noch im Tiefen. Von der Seebrücke geht aber Dorsch.

MeFo-Meldung wird auch wieder besser. In der Schwentine-Mündung auf Pose und Wurm.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Diese woche ist mal wieder voll verplant und nächste habe ich wieder Nacht,aber danach werde ich mal nen tag einplanen:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hm mal schauen vielleicht tut sich ja noch was.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Hm mal schauen vielleicht tut sich ja noch was.




Vielleicht schon heute|kopfkrat
Die Hoffnung stirbt für gewöhnlich zu letzt#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Du bekommst nichts bist zu frech lach


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Du bekommst nichts bist zu frech lach



Habe den Teich vor der Tür und kann immer los wann ich will,also sollte ich heute nichts fangen "egal":q
Bin eh kein Fischesser,angel den Fisch für meine Tochter:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Meine kleine will jetzt mit angeln anfangen lach |supergri 4 Jahre echt lustig


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Habe den Teich vor der Tür und kann immer los wann ich will,also sollte ich heute nichts fangen "egal":q
> Bin eh kein Fischesser,angel den Fisch für meine Tochter:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Ja, es ist doch einfach nur schön,wenn man mal eben morgens vor der Arbeit ne Stunde die MeeFo-Rute schwingen kann. Näch Andy:q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Meine kleine will jetzt mit angeln anfangen lach |supergri 4 Jahre echt lustig



Dann drück ihr doch mal dein Geschirr in die Hand.
Dann kann sie als 16jährige bestimmt gut mit ner Rute umgehen.:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hört auf sonst bekomme ich heimweh:c


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Dann drück ihr doch mal dein Geschirr in die Hand.
> Dann kann sie als 16jährige bestimmt gut mit ner Rute umgehen.:q



Sei froh das ich heute gute laune habe :g


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Ja, es ist doch einfach nur schön,wenn man mal eben morgens vor der Arbeit ne Stunde die MeeFo-Rute schwingen kann. Näch Andy:q




caddel : für mich dann ehr nach der Arbeit:q Bin Dauer Nachtwache#h
Aber wie du so schön gesagt hast,es ist wirklich super und mann kann schön entspannen dabei:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Andi,dann tun wir uns doch zusammen:q
Meine ist auch vier Jahre,werden schon nen ordentlichen Meister aus Beiden machen:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Warum nicht hätte nichts dagegen..Sie will ja jetzt mitkommen aber leider noch bißchen kalt.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Warum nicht hätte nichts dagegen..Sie will ja jetzt mitkommen aber leider noch bißchen kalt.




Sollten das mal fürs Frühjahr im Auge behalten:m
Vielleicht sind ja noch mehr Väter mit ihren Kindern dabei:m

PS : Wird die neue Generation der Angler werden#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Eine Richtig gute Idee muß ich sagen.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> caddel : für mich dann ehr nach der Arbeit:q Bin Dauer Nachtwache#h
> Aber wie du so schön gesagt hast,es ist wirklich super und mann kann schön entspannen dabei:m
> 
> Hat auch Vorteile. Im Sommer schön Bade-Nixen gucken:k
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





Andy1608 schrieb:


> Andi,dann tun wir uns doch zusammen:q
> Meine ist auch vier Jahre,werden schon nen ordentlichen Meister aus Beiden machen:m
> 
> Nix da, dann können die Mädels bald besser werfen als wir.#q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





AndiHH schrieb:


> Warum nicht hätte nichts dagegen..Sie will ja jetzt mitkommen aber leider noch bißchen kalt.



Ja,das ist der Nachteil. Die kleinen Körper kühlen wirklich noch zu schnell aus.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich denke für die lütten wäre das echt eine klasse abwechslung.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Ich denke für die lütten wäre das echt eine klasse abwechslung.



Im Sommer mal schön mit Mutter und Tocher an FoPu fahren.

So bin ich mit meinem Lütten auch angefngen.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Im Sommer ist auch gut:m Schön Aal angeln und die kleinen müssen nicht weit werfen#h
Und wir bekommen noch etwas fürs Auge:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Das wird mit meiner kleinen am 14.02 gemacht.freu


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So bin dann mal weg#h Komme sonst zu spät zum Aktiven angeln#d

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> So bin dann mal weg#h Komme sonst zu spät zum Aktiven angeln#d
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Viel Spass und Steck einen Gruß mit rein.Wurfweite ca.70 mtr.. Da stehen die Großen.:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ok dann mal Petri #h


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kennt jemand diese Rute Daiwa Jet Sports 30-420CX??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nix mehr los hier ???
Denn kann ich ja schon dat Licht ausmachen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier ???
> Denn kann ich ja schon dat Licht ausmachen |supergri|supergri|supergri



Pööh, dann mache ich mal diese an





Jetzt hift nur noch blasen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kommt jetzt Deine romantische Ader durch ????


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Haaaloooo hab Grippe brauche Mitleid:c
Ute kannst Du mir einen Blasen...
und Nierentee machen?
Soll ja Wunder wirken |rolleyes
Hab richtig hohes Fieber, und kann kaum stehen... so ein Sch....
Piet


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,habt ihr es nicht verstanden?
der trööt name ahnelt einem anderen trööt hier im board und aus diesem grund hab ich ihn umgenannt und in die laber ecke gestellt.
damit es keine disskussionen mehr wegen OT gibt........


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schreibt einfach weiter,ich lass den trööt hier umbennen....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> schreibt einfach weiter,ich lass den trööt hier umbennen....





hm...ich glaube...dat wusel kann hellsehen. |kopfkrat 

anstatt nu hier erstmal ruhe reinzubringen....nein...noch mehr theater. #d #q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste.
und ich habe kein bock wie ute hier zu enden,deswegen geh ich das alles ein wenig mit sorgfallt an bzw versuch es jedenfalls......
will das jeder sein spaß hat...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste.
> und ich habe kein bock wie ute hier zu enden,deswegen geh ich das alles ein wenig mit sorgfallt an bzw versuch es jedenfalls......
> will das jeder sein spaß hat...





alles schön..alles gut,matze.dann lass alles so,wie es im moment ist.dann hat  jeder seinen spass.glaub mir. :m
bring doch ersma ruhe in die ganze veranstaltung hier...dat is im moment dat beste.
alles andere kommt von selbst.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ok,ich geb mir mühe...
also ruhe........
so ungefähr ;-)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ok,ich geb mir mühe...
> also ruhe........
> so ungefähr ;-)



...geht doch


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Muss ich jetzt ernsthaft 7 Seiten durchlesen??? |uhoh:

Bitte um eine Zusammenfassung


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt ernsthaft 7 Seiten durchlesen??? |uhoh:
> 
> Bitte um eine Zusammenfassung




zusammenfassend gesagt:


alles gut...alles normal...alles,wie immer


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

so...dann wolln wa ma dat






*L    I    C    H    T.....A    N*




machen!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Haaaloooo hab Grippe brauche Mitleid:c
> Ute kannst Du mir einen Blasen...
> und Nierentee machen?
> Soll ja Wunder wirken |rolleyes
> Hab richtig hohes Fieber, und kann kaum stehen... so ein Sch....
> Piet


 #6#6#6 "" Volltreffer"" :m Schönes Ding


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,dabei.......
alles fit bei euch?
man wie hab ich eine lust mir hier wieder die nacht umme ohren zu schlagen.,,,


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> *L I C H T.....A N*


 Man ist dat hell hier.... mach mal ne Kerze an


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bei uns immer und bei Dir ??


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

kann mich nicht beklagen.
nach dem ganzen hin und her hier.


SORRY DAFÜR NOCHMAL AN ALLE DIE JETZT BISSCHEN DURCHEINANDER GEWESEN SIND.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> SORRY DAFÜR NOCHMAL AN ALLE DIE JETZT BISSCHEN DURCHEINANDER GEWESEN SIND.


 Läuft doch alles bestens...
Wir haben sogar ein Klönschnack Trööt ..
Wat will man mehr #c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,hoffe nur das die leute ausm MFT nicht alzu böse sind....
wegen kopie ihres trööts...
es ist definitiv nicht meine absicht gewesen,wollt einfach nur dieses ewige geschliesse unserer trööts unterstellen,deswegen eben in eigen regie dieser trööt,in dem eben gequatscht werden kann...übers brandungsangeln und natürlich unsere treffen dort...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,hoffe nur das die leute ausm MFT nicht alzu böse sind....
> wegen kopie ihres trööts...
> es ist definitiv nicht meine absicht gewesen,wollt einfach nur dieses ewige geschliesse unserer trööts unterstellen,deswegen eben in eigen regie dieser trööt,in dem eben gequatscht werden kann...übers brandungsangeln und natürlich unsere treffen dort...





matze...nu mach dir kein kopp drum.läuft alles bestens...und gut.:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

danke für deine motivierenden worte........


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> matze...nu mach dir kein kopp drum.läuft alles bestens...und gut.:m


 Genau !!! Hast schon gut gemacht "mien jung ""


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Man man man hoffendlich wird dat bald wärmer..
Dat scheiss Wetter hier anner Küst ist doch zum Mäuse melken


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man man man hoffendlich wird dat bald wärmer..
> Dat scheiss Wetter hier anner Küst ist doch zum Mäuse melken






jup...mein reden. 

aber nichtsdesdotrotz...ich sach nur "EITZ"!!  :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

bei uns flachlandtirolern ist schönes wetter.
ich wusste ja das wir auch vorteile haben ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> bei uns flachlandtirolern ist schönes wetter.
> ich wusste ja das wir auch vorteile haben ;-)


 Auf den Vorteil verzichte ich aber gerne...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich sach nur "EITZ"!! :vik:


 Rüüüschtüüüsch #6


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kennt denn keiner diese Rute Daiwa Jet Sports 30-420CX??  ;+:c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Auf den Vorteil verzichte ich aber gerne...


 

|krach:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Kennt denn keiner diese Rute Daiwa Jet Sports 30-420CX??  ;+:c




hm...mir ist sie nicht bekannt,andi #c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

dir wird aber bestimmt noch geholfen ;-)


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hab sogar bei daiwa schon angerufen das Ding ist aus Japan und soll echt klasse sein aber schon etwas älter


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Hab sogar bei daiwa schon angerufen das Ding ist aus Japan und soll echt klasse sein aber schon etwas älter





schon mal bei ebay oder bei google gekuckt?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Kennt denn keiner diese Rute Daiwa Jet Sports 30-420CX?? ;+:c


 Wat willste denn über die Rute wissen ??
Hast Du sie oder willte sie Dir kaufen ??


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also ich habe sie mir heute gekauft davon gleich 2 stück. Aber erst nachdem Telefonat mit Daiwa die konnten mir allerdings nur sagen das Sie nicht für den deutschen Markt ist(war) nur Japan England Belgien Schottland.Anschließend hab ich noch in einem Angelladen angerufen.Da wurde mir gesagt sie sei hervorragend allerdings schon älter.Mal schauen was ich da mir geholt habe im Internet findet man ja nichts .


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

er will sie sich kaufen........
weiß ewben nur noch nicht wo.
ist wohl ein auslaufmodell


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Also ich habe sie mir heute gekauft davon gleich 2 stück. Aber erst nachdem Telefonat mit Daiwa die konnten mir allerdings nur sagen das Sie nicht für den deutschen Markt ist(war) nur Japan England Belgien Schottland.Anschließend hab ich noch in einem Angelladen angerufen.Da wurde mir gesagt sie sei hervorragend allerdings schon älter.Mal schauen was ich da mir geholt habe im Internet findet man ja nichts .


Wenn Du sie Dir schon gekauft hast ist doch alles gut
Nimm dat Teil mit an Strand und mach Deine Wurfübungen
Und entscheide selber ob sie Dir liegt oder nicht
Daiwa Brandungsruten haben ja eigendlich nen guten Ruf


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hatte gehofft das jemand so ein ding hat und mir bißchen was erzählen kann


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft das jemand so ein ding hat und mir bißchen was erzählen kann


 Vielleich meldet sich ja die Tage noch einer...
ansonsten bringe sie am 28. mit nach Dahme...


danach können wir Dir sicherlich wat über den Sticken erzählen...|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie Dir schon gekauft hast ist doch alles gut
> Nimm dat Teil mit an Strand und mach Deine Wurfübungen
> Und entscheide selber ob sie Dir liegt oder nicht
> Daiwa Brandungsruten haben ja eigendlich nen guten Ruf


 
genau,am 28.02



AndiHH schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft das jemand so ein ding hat und mir bißchen was erzählen kann


 
warte mal noch ein bisschen,gibt ja noch mehr leute,jetzt sind nur nicht soviele online....



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Vielleich meldet sich ja die Tage noch einer...
> ansonsten bringe sie am 28. mit nach Dahme...
> 
> 
> danach können wir Dir sicherlich wat über den Sticken erzählen...|supergri


 

achso,steht das schon fest das er auch kommt?
dann muss ichs noch nachtragen.......


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wie wohin kommt??? |uhoh: Ich habe glaub ich meine Tochter am 28.02 bei mir.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,na wir haben doch wieder ein treffen in dahme geplant.
schau doch mal unter brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also am 28.02 bin ich nicht dabei.habe meine kleine bei mir.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schade....
naja,es ist ja nicht das letzte treffen....


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ebend mache ja noch Cups mit vielleicht sieht man sich da ja.:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

bestimmt.
werd mir sowas auf jeden fall mal anschauen.......


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bringt echt Spaß jedenfalls hab ich den dabei.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ja wie gesagt,um nicht ganz doof da zu stehen werd ich mir sowas mal aus sicherer entfernung mit anschauen und wenn ich merke das ich mit meinem equiptment dort was anfangen kann,dann werd ich da auch mal teilnehmen..


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Da stehen sie teilweise mit mit normalen Grundruten.Das reicht locker mit normalen Brandungsgeschirr sind aber auch ziehmliche Cracks dabei.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ach echt....
na dann kann ich mich da auch sehen lassen.
naja mal schauen zu welchem event ich dabei sein werde.
wann bist du das nächste mal dabei?


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Beim Exori Cup werde ich mitmachen.


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich hatte 2 Daiwa Jet Sports in der BX-Aktion, auch importierte Ruten. Sahen genau aus wie die CX. Sind m.E. eine Weiterentwicklung der Daiwa Surf Swing, konventionelle Beringung (6 Stück). Shimano ging da bereits den Weg, die guten Blanks nur noch mit 5 Ringen zu versehen oder mit vielen Kleinen.

Ich fand die Daiwa ok (gutmütig, verzeiht Wurffehler, gute Bissanzeige). Die BX war mit 175g perfekt bebleit. Die CX will da sicher weniger (gut so!)

Mir war sie

- etwas zu dick, der Blank ist gut, aber eben nicht High-End
- etwas zu schwer, sie wog knapp 600g.

Die CX dürfte dünner und leichter sein, daher bei ruhigem Wetter eine gute Wahl. Qualität war klasse.

Nicht genau, was Du suchtest, aber vielleicht ja nicht gänzlich uninteressant.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Kennt denn keiner diese Rute Daiwa Jet Sports 30-420CX??  ;+:c




@koschi
er hat sich diese rute geholt...
also ist deine info für ihn auf jeden fall interessant......


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin,moin ihr 2 nur leser und nicht schreiber...
schreibfaulheit oder stress auf arbeit?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin ihr luschen #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin ihr luschen #h


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.....#c#c....:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.....#c#c....:m




moin oberlusche


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin oberlusche


 I sog nix.....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin.


Bevor ich hier auch noch Runter gemacht werde,weil ich nur lese schreib ich schnell etwas#h
Das gestrige angeln war schön und selten#c es waren in Dahme auf der Seebrücke 6 Brandungsangler und wir beiden Angler mit Pilker und GuFi|kopfkrat
Geangelt haben wir von halb fünf bis kurz nach sieben,gefangen wurde auf der ganzen Seebrücke eine Platte von einem B.Angler|kopfkrat die Platte war so riesig das sie glatt dem Haken an dem sie hing vor neid er blaßte 
Wetter war aller best,wenn man zu Hause auf dem Sofa gesessen hätte#6
Es sind schöne Wellen an und teilweise auch auf die Brücke gerauscht|uhoh:
Wind war so um die 5-6 bft


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Morgen,

bin ich froh das jamand den Knüppel kennt |uhoh:.
Danke Koschi. #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> I sog nix.....





war  klar...hast dat ja auch gestern mit gummi gemacht.dann kann dat auch nix werden...:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Bevor ich hier auch noch Runter gemacht werde,weil ich nur lese schreib ich schnell etwas#h
> Das gestrige angeln war schön und selten#c es waren in Dahme auf der Seebrücke 6 Brandungsangler und wir beiden Angler mit Pilker und GuFi|kopfkrat
> Geangelt haben wir von halb fünf bis kurz nach sieben,gefangen wurde auf der ganzen Seebrücke eine Platte von einem B.Angler|kopfkrat die Platte war so riesig das sie glatt dem Haken an dem sie hing vor neid er blaßte
> Wetter war aller best,wenn man zu Hause auf dem Sofa gesessen hätte#6
> Es sind schöne Wellen an und teilweise auch auf die Brücke gerauscht|uhoh:
> Wind war so um die 5-6 bft
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




na kuck...war doch allerbest,andy #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Andy! 
Na denn hab ich ja doch nix mehr versäumt..


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hast dat ja auch gestern mit gummi gemacht


 Ne ne !!! Ich rotz doch den scheiss net inne Tüte...
Viel zu schade dafür..... dat muss fruchten


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wie ein Fisch na hab doch gesagt lohnt sich nicht mehr nach Dahme zukommen.Ihr habt ja alles weg gefangen.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne !!! Ich rotz doch den scheiss net inne Tüte...
> Viel zu schade dafür..... dat muss fruchten




oh...ich vergaß...du hast ja ne latexallergie...|rolleyes

jaja...schlimm sowas...kenn ich :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne !!! Ich rotz doch den scheiss net inne Tüte...
> Viel zu schade dafür..... dat muss fruchten




Richtig so Wuselchen#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

kommt noch jemand mit zum wasserskilaufen heute nachmittag...?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bin Dabei:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> kommt noch jemand mit zum wasserskilaufen heute nachmittag...?


 

Das wäre auch was für mich|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

vielleicht können wir das am 28. noch mit ranhängen:v

:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



olli B. schrieb:


> Das wäre auch was für mich|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> vielleicht können wir das am 28. noch mit ranhängen:v
> 
> :vik:




klar olli...kein prob :m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> klar olli...kein prob :m



Simönchen,besorgst du den Jet ?
Ich bringe dann die Ski mit und Olli das tüddel Band:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Simönchen,besorgst du den Jet ?
> Ich bringe dann die Ski mit und Olli das tüddel Band:m
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





logo...werd ma eben kurz tanken fahren :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> logo...werd ma eben kurz tanken fahren :q




Simönchen.
Du bringst da wat durcheinander|kopfkrat Fahren mit nem Jet|kopfkrat du meinst doch wohl ehr fliegen

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Wie ein Fisch na hab doch gesagt lohnt sich nicht mehr nach Dahme zukommen.Ihr habt ja alles weg gefangen.



nene,die fische beissen nur bei ausgewällten leuten.....



SimonHH schrieb:


> kommt noch jemand mit zum wasserskilaufen heute nachmittag...?



bin auch dabei..
ich bring dann bisschen clerosin mit,hab von meinem letzten wasserski laufen noch nen ganzen lkw voll im garten stehen...



olli B. schrieb:


> Das wäre auch was für mich|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> vielleicht können wir das am 28. noch mit ranhängen:v
> 
> :vik:



vor oder nach dem bacardi?


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sodele, denn mal was ganz Ernstes.

Die neue Allgemeinverfügung S - H, damit Ihr auch wißt was man fangen darf und was nicht.|bigeyes

http://sh.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrecht.py?d=http://shvv.juris.de/shvv/vvsh-793.12-0001.htm

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,cool danke dir........
werds mal auf die erste seite setzten


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

sooooo...wenn hier noch jemand lust hat,am *07.03.09 *ne runde mefos zu jagen...
im MEERFORELLEN-forum is der dementsprechende trööt. #h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ich bring dann bisschen clerosin mit




Und das hilft???|bigeyes Wattn dat?


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Und das hilft???|bigeyes Wattn dat?



Nabend zusammen,

Matze konnte sich nicht entscheiden, ob nun Clerasil oder Cerosin........

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Matze konnte sich nicht entscheiden, ob nun Clerasil oder Cerosin........
> 
> Ralf
> 
> #h#h#h#h



Ach so |supergri Naja, wenn er beides schluckt, dann wirkt es wenigstens..... Blos wogegen|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach so |supergri Naja, wenn er beides schluckt, dann wirkt es wenigstens..... Blos wogegen|kopfkrat



Naja, Pickelcreme und Treibstoff, dass hält den Tank sauber und sorgt für ruckelfreies Wasserskifahren........

#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Naja, Pickelcreme und Treibstoff, dass hält den Tank sauber und sorgt für ruckelfreies Wasserskifahren........
> 
> #h#h#h



Richtig..... Benutzt Matze net sogar Clerasil???:q:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Richtig..... Benutzt Matze net sogar Clerasil???:q:q:q:q





...mein pappflieger macht nur mach 3...mit clerasil,persil,wodka und kerosin is ja mach 8 drin...:vik:...goil!! :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Naja, Pickelcreme und Treibstoff, dass hält den Tank sauber und sorgt für ruckelfreies Wasserskifahren........
> 
> #h#h#h



Hauptsache, er läßt den Landehaken lange genug am Mann und fährt den nicht zu früh aus :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Richtig..... Benutzt Matze net sogar Clerasil???:q:q:q:q



Nö, das verwechselst Du mit Cenosil, wegens die kaputten Scheiben


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Und das hilft???|bigeyes Wattn dat?


 
|kopfkrat



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Matze konnte sich nicht entscheiden, ob nun Clerasil oder Cerosin........
> 
> Ralf
> 
> #h#h#h#h


 
danke dir für die aufklärung



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Naja, Pickelcreme und Treibstoff, dass hält den Tank sauber und sorgt für ruckelfreies Wasserskifahren........
> 
> #h#h#h


 
und bringt tinte aufn füller,glaubt mir....



macmarco schrieb:


> Richtig..... Benutzt Matze net sogar Clerasil???:q:q:q:q


 
jetzt reichts aber......
für pickel gibts in meinem schönen gesicht kein platz..


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> für pickel gibts in meinem schönen gesicht kein platz..




|bigeyes...drogen? :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> |bigeyes...drogen? :q


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratHäää? Heißen Pickel jetzt Drogen???|bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> |bigeyes...drogen? :q


 

jo,bei der richtigen dosierung meiner droge kommen solch post zustande...

vielleicht liegts aber auch an dem rohstoff den ich hier produziere....


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ohne Worte grins |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratHäää? Heißen Pickel jetzt Drogen???|bigeyes


Wo von hast Du denn schon wieder genascht ???#d..:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Sodele, denn mal was ganz Ernstes.
> 
> Die neue Allgemeinverfügung S - H, damit Ihr auch wißt was man fangen darf und was nicht.|bigeyes
> 
> http://sh.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrecht.py?d=http://shvv.juris.de/shvv/vvsh-793.12-0001.htm
> 
> Gruß|wavey:
> caddel



Celler hatten wir nicht mal das Vergnügen wegen dem Thema.  :q |krach: Habe doch recht gehabt.:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hier ist wat los...
schreibt bloß nicht wieder soviel durcheinander.
sonst muss ich wieder zur gesichtspflege,meinen stresspickel bearbeiten lassen


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

fällt bestimmt nicht mehr auf lach :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Celler hatten wir nicht mal das Vergnügen wegen dem Thema. :q |krach: Habe doch recht gehabt.:q


 

|kopfkrat
hmm,geb mich ja ungern geschlagen,aber du hattest recht #6


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Naja du bist noch jung kannst ja noch was lernen  #6:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Mädelś#h

Um hier auf den neusten Stand zu kommen muss man ja einiges lesen|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kannst Du es überhaupt :m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Kannst Du es überhaupt :m




|kopfkrat Denke schon:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Denke ich auch #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Denke ich auch #6



Bin gerade am Verteilen,bekommst auch eine

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Oh wie schön danke aber bitte mit herzchen :vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Aber doch gern geschehen#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So habe nun meine Ruten heute Ding fest gemacht (gekauft) #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Glaube mir Bei Daiwa kannst du nichts verkehrt machen,fische selbst auch die Marke:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Machst du auch bei solchen Cups mit??


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Machst du auch bei solchen Cups mit??



Nicht mehr Zu viel Startgeld für zu wenig Preise:v
Mache es jetzt nur noch Just vor Fan :m Deshalb auch am 28.02. und am 7.3.:vik:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

28.02 wiegesagt meine kleine und am 7.3. auf mefo??


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> 28.02 wiegesagt meine kleine und am 7.3. auf mefo??




Genau:m komm mal ruhig am 7.3. ist nen echt lustiger Haufen und eine menge Angelerfahrung noch dazu:vik:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hm ich weiß nicht |kopfkrat Blinkern Ist nicht so mein Ding mach ich zwar auch aber stehe lieber mit Brandungsgeschirr an der Küste.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Hm ich weiß nicht |kopfkrat Blinkern Ist nicht so mein Ding mach ich zwar auch aber stehe lieber mit Brandungsgeschirr an der Küste.



Kannst auch Spiro und Fliege nehmen und stehst dann nicht an der Küste sondern im Teich:m

PS : Kannst den Fischen beim Landen in die Augen sehen:vik:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also ich gehe lieber Brandungsangeln:vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Also ich gehe lieber Brandungsangeln:vik:



Gut:m Ich gehe jetzt lieber zu Bett|schlafen bis Nachher#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo mach das guts nächtle #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Und ick mock jetzt dat Lich ut...... :m
Bis später #h


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wie doch noch einer hier #h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo und hier noch einer ;-)
andy,arbeitest du auch in schichten oder warum bist noch vorm pc?


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Morgen,Ja aber zuhause bin krank geschrieben.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Morgen,Ja aber zuhause bin krank geschrieben.



Moin Andi#h
Wat sind denn das für neue Sitten|kopfkrat
Krank und dann noch zu Hause|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

simulanten....aaaalles simulanten hier #d


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bin kein simulant |bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Bin kein simulant |bigeyes





  nein andy...du bist n STimulant :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na Mädels !!! Alles frisch ??? #h


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Noch ja #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Simönchen bring da nichts mit den vielen Andi und Andyś durcheinander


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Simönchen bring da nichts mit den vielen Andi und Andyś durcheinander
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




ach wat...diejenigen wissen schon,wen ich nicht meine....:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na Mädels !!! Alles frisch ??? #h




moin herzelchen...:l #h ...na? utslopen?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,
auflauf der Simolanten hier . Bin ich denn der einzigst ware Kranker hier ? Selbst Andy hat kein Bock zur Arbeit und was viel schlimmer ist hat auch kein Bock mir Unterricht zu geben:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> auflauf der Simolanten hier . Bin ich denn der einzigst ware Kranker hier ? Selbst Andy hat kein Bock zur Arbeit und was viel schlimmer ist hat auch kein Bock mir Unterricht zu geben:q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Moin Micha 

Ich sage nur Sofa und Semolant :q

PS : Mache für alle den Lehrer die es dann wollen#6

Könnt ja mal ne Liste machen,wer die Schulbank drücken muß#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> auflauf der Simolanten hier . Bin ich denn der einzigst ware Kranker hier ? Selbst Andy hat kein Bock zur Arbeit und was viel schlimmer ist hat auch kein Bock mir Unterricht zu geben:q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha






sach ma michl...

claudia sagte mir eben am fon,das du ne runde mit den wauwis *joggen* warst...|bigeyes
was isn da dran? |kopfkrat bist du etwa auch n simulant?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sach ma michl...
> 
> claudia sagte mir eben am fon,das du ne runde mit den wauwis *joggen* warst...|bigeyes
> was isn da dran? |kopfkrat bist du etwa auch n simulant?





Simone

Die Hunde waren mit ihm laufen:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Simone
> 
> Die Hunde waren mit ihm laufen:m
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





:q...glaub ich auch.sah bestimmt lustig aus...michl waagerecht in der luft :vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> :q...glaub ich auch.sah bestimmt lustig aus...michl waagerecht in der luft :vik:




Und wer Micha kennt,weiß das es nicht leicht ist ihn in die wage rechte zu bekommen:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> auflauf der Simolanten hier . Bin ich denn der einzigst ware Kranker hier ? Selbst Andy hat kein Bock zur Arbeit und was viel schlimmer ist hat auch kein Bock mir Unterricht zu geben:q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Ne ernsthaft,kannst ja mal ne Liste machen
Alle die ein wenig Unterstützung brauchen|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Naja mir geht es ja morgen wieder besser somit kann ich wieder angeln gehen :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Und wer Micha kennt,weiß das es nicht leicht ist ihn in die wage rechte zu bekommen:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


|bigeyes  Das war jetzt aber gemein....:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes  Das war jetzt aber gemein....:q




Micha weiß ja von wem es kommt#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ne ernsthaft,kannst ja mal ne Liste machen
> Alle die ein wenig Unterstützung brauchen|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 Ich brauch ne Finanzelle Unterstützung.....
So 5000 Euro Zinsfrei
Monatliche Rückzahlung 5 Euro
Angebote bitte per PN |supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Micha weiß ja von wem es kommt#h
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 Eben drum...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Finanzelle Unterstützung.....
> So 5000 Euro Zinsfrei
> Monatliche Rückzahlung 5 Euro
> Angebote bitte per PN |supergri|supergri





klar mein schiedder...zu 25% p.a. kannste von mir haben


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Finanzelle Unterstützung.....
> So 5000 Euro Zinsfrei
> Monatliche Rückzahlung 5 Euro
> Angebote bitte per PN |supergri|supergri




Wuselchen

Ich auch 
Konto Nr gibt es per PN:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Sodele, denn mal was ganz Ernstes.
> 
> Die neue Allgemeinverfügung S - H, damit Ihr auch wißt was man fangen darf und was nicht.|bigeyes
> 
> http://sh.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrecht.py?d=http://shvv.juris.de/shvv/vvsh-793.12-0001.htm
> 
> Gruß|wavey:
> caddel





celler schrieb:


> So nach einigem hin und her werd ich jetzt hier mal nen neuen Trööt eröffnen.
> Der gilt natürlich für alle Brandungsangler hier ausm board und beschränkt sich nicht nur auf die Angler aus Dahme.
> Gibt ja den ein oder anderen trööt über jede Art von Angelei nur eben nicht übers Brandungsangeln.
> 
> Hier mal paar Bestimmungen zum Brandungsangeln:
> 
> http://sh.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrec...93.12-0001.htm




Achtung!!!!!!!

Die Aussagen auf der Internetseite sind definitiv
falsch.
Habe gerade von Robert Vollborn, Rechtsanwalt vom Landesfischereiverband S - H, diese Information erhalten.

 Die Verfügung von 2008 trat am 31.12.2008 außer Kraft. So ist es im Amtsblatt enthalten. Daher trägt die Internetseite auch den Hinweis "ohne Gewähr".

Die Verwaltung hat nun zwar eine neue erlassen, die zur Veröffentlichung an den zuständigen Verlag weitergeleitet wurde. Somit wird also in den nächsten Tagen / wenigen Wochen die Verfügung für 2009 (mit Gültigkeit bis zum 31.12.2009) bekannt gemacht.

Wenn ich Neues weiß, gebe ich sofort Info
Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Aber aufgehoben sind die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße immer noch wie ich gehört habe.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Finanzelle Unterstützung.....
> So 5000 Euro Zinsfrei
> Monatliche Rückzahlung 5 Euro
> Angebote bitte per PN |supergri|supergri




moin wusel 

wofür dat denn?
vielleicht kommen wir ja ins geschäft, aber zinsfrei#d


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> aber zinsfrei#d


 Wenn schon denn schon :q
Naja gut 1%... damit kann ich denn auch leben #6


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@wusel: wie siehts denn nun aus mit Sa und HL?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @wusel: wie siehts denn nun aus mit Sa und HL?


 Bin warscheinlich mit Ute aufer Ostsee....
Falls nicht melde ich mich noch bei Dir


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Aber aufgehoben sind die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße immer noch wie ich gehört habe.



Nun ja, die alte Verfügung ging bis zum 31.12.08
Die neue Verfügung für 2009 steht noch nicht.#q

Somit gelten rein rechtlich die Vorgaben der KüFO.und da stehen eben die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten drinnen.|znaika:

Erst mit Inkrafttreten der neuen Verfügung werden dann die Maße und Zeiten wieder aufgehoben|bigeyes


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also alles beim alten


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Genau:m komm mal ruhig am 7.3. ist nen echt lustiger Haufen und eine menge Angelerfahrung noch dazu:vik:
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 

Hallo Andy :m

sag wo seit ihr denn am 07.03 ;+


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> Hallo Andy :m
> 
> sag wo seit ihr denn am 07.03 ;+



Mit Simone Mefoś jagen:vik:
Seht auch unter Mefo angeln#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> sag wo seit ihr denn am 07.03 ;+


Guck mal unter Mefoangel 07.03.2009


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Der Teich ist groß genug,es können noch genug Leute mitmachen:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Mit Simone Mefoś jagen:vik:


 Ich nehm lieber nen Blinker ...
Ne Rute mitm Wurfgewicht bis 200 kg ab ich leider nicht ..
:q:q:q
und wech


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Mit Simone Mefoś jagen:vik:
> Seht auch unter Mefo angeln#6


 
bitte bitte mehr info`s :m
sitze im büro und kann mich nun wirklich nicht durch den nächsten trööt arbeiten #t
seit lieb....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich nehm lieber nen Blinker ...
> Ne Rute mitm Wurfgewicht bis 200 kg ab ich leider nicht ..
> :q:q:q
> und wech




Soetwas starkes habe ich leider auch nicht:m
Also doch Blech,Spiro und Fliege:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> bitte bitte mehr info`s :m
> sitze im büro und kann mich nun wirklich nicht durch den nächsten trööt arbeiten #t
> seit lieb....




Schau einfach bei Mefo angeln,dann unter 7.3. und schon bist du da:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Also doch Blech,Spiro und Fliege:q


 Würde ich mal sagen... wenn nix geht können wir immer noch Simone nehm |supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Würde ich mal sagen... wenn nix geht können wir immer noch Simone nehm |supergri




Ich glaube unser Simönchen verscheucht ehr den Fisch als ihn anzulocken
Müssen uns da wohl ne kleinere,dünnere Person suchen:m


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ich glaube unser Simönchen verscheucht ehr den Fisch als ihn anzulocken
> Müssen uns da wohl ne kleinere,dünnere Person suchen:m



Meint Ihr nicht das würde gehen? So als eine Art Spiro mit sonem Spaghetti-Köder? Also mit Hosenschlitz auf


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Meint Ihr nicht das würde gehen? So als eine Art Spiro mit sonem Spaghetti-Köder? Also mit Hosenschlitz auf




Sind bei der Köder wahl für alles offen
Hauptsache nin Fisch an der Rute:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Müssen uns da wohl ne kleinere,dünnere Person suchen:m


 Kleiner geht ja schon garnicht mehr..
Dünner.|kopfkrat.??? 
I sog lieber nix.......:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Meint Ihr nicht das würde gehen? So als eine Art Spiro mit sonem Spaghetti-Köder? Also mit Hosenschlitz auf


 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
#6#6#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Kleiner geht ja schon garnicht mehr..
> Dünner.|kopfkrat.???
> I sog lieber nix.......:m



Ich sag auch nichts mehr:m|kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Naja mir geht es ja morgen wieder besser somit kann ich wieder angeln gehen :vik:




jaja,anderen leuten gehts besser und sie gehen wieder arbeiten nur du denkst nur ans angeln ;-)
@simon,lass dich nicht fertig machen.....ich steh bei dich


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,anderen leuten gehts besser und sie gehen wieder arbeiten nur du denkst nur ans angeln ;-)
> @simon,lass dich nicht fertig machen.....ich steh bei dich




dange matze...:m...ich weis ja,von welchen heiopeis dat kommt :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

immer die gleichen hier .......


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> dange matze...:m...ich weis ja,von welchen heiopeis dat kommt :q


 

hey simone #h
wie kommst du darauf dass es hier heiopeis gibt;+
sind doch alles "liebe" :r leude


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> sind doch alles "liebe"  leude



joa...stimmt ja auch,micha. 

dat wat wusel so von sich gibt...musst du einfach überlesen.:m 
der mann ist alt und wirr im kopp...ich kenn dat schon :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> dat wat wusel so von sich gibt...musst du einfach überlesen.:m


Ne ne mien södden schiedder.... 
ick bün dor nich mid anfugen....
Dat wör de ut Nüstad... :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne mien södden schiedder....
> ick bün dor nich mid anfugen....
> Dat wör de ut Nüstad... :vik:





oh...hm...dann hab ich dat unwichtige wohl überlesen #c


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne mien södden schiedder....
> ick bün dor nich mid anfugen....
> Dat wör de ut Nüstad... :vik:




Ich werde euch was,von wegen Neustadt:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ihr mit eurer fremdsprache......


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ihr mit eurer fremdsprache......



Matze
Wo ist denn bitte hier ne Fremdsprache#h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Licht aus​


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Licht aus​



Nicht so du auf dem anderen Ende der Leitung:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hornhechteutin braucht doch mehr schlaf als wir :q.Ist doch schon viel älter.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


AndiHH schrieb:


> Hornhechteutin braucht doch mehr schlaf als wir :q.Ist doch schon viel älter.




kein Respekt mehr diese Jugend einfach fürchterlich :q:q:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich mach mir nur gedanken über Dein wohl lach:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nun seit mal wieder nett zueinander:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

lachen fördert die Gesundheit. :q Kann Samstag wieder angeln gehen#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> kein Respekt mehr diese Jugend einfach fürchterlich :q:q:q


 Ja ja so sind sie...... :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Wuselchen#h
Müssen wir uns jetzt warm anziehen|kopfkrat
Zwei Herren gehobenen Alters:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Wuselchen#h
> Müssen wir uns jetzt warm anziehen|kopfkrat
> Zwei Herren gehobenen Alters:q


 Ich bitte drum...:q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Wuselchen#h
> Müssen wir uns jetzt warm anziehen|kopfkrat
> Zwei Herren gehobenen Alters:q



kannst Dich schon mal warm anziehen Andy . Claudi will morgen auch mit und die kann die Jugend ganz schön ins laufen bringen :q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich bitte drum...:q




Aber für die Senioren machen wir das doch glatt#6:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Zwei Herren gehobenen Alters:q


 Bin zwar ein bissel älter als Michel aber nur im Perso...
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> kannst Dich schon mal warm anziehen Andy . Claudi will morgen auch mit und die kann die Jugend ganz schön ins laufen bringen :q:q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt das ich angeln fahre:q
Jens hatte sich nicht weiter geäußert#d
Würmer sind bei Olli bestellt#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein bissel älter als Michel aber nur im Perso...
> :vik::vik::vik:



Das mußt du noch bei der Bootstour unter Beweis stellen:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Das mußt du noch bei der Bootstour unter Beweis stellen:vik:


 Kommst Du nun doch mit Samstag ????


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Kommst Du nun doch mit Samstag ????




Hätte Lust wie sau,nur habe ich keinen der auf die kleine aufpasst:c
Deshalb erst beim nächsten Termin


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Hätte Lust wie sau,nur habe ich keinen der auf die kleine aufpasst:c
> Deshalb erst beim nächsten Termin


 Schade... naja wird schon irgendwann klappen
Dat Jahr ist ja noch jung


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schade... naja wird schon irgendwann klappen
> Dat Jahr ist ja noch jung




Genau so sehe ich das auch#6
Wird schon klappen:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Keiner mehr hier??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Siehste geht doch...#6


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jetzt ja komisch :k


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Denn ändere mal Dein Passwort wieder....
Muss ja keiner wissen


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wieso willste es versteigern? |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Gut Nächle,,,,, bis morgen
Ups !!°!  Heute #h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,haut euch mal alle inne federn.....

*luschen.....*


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich bleib hier muß mich bilden :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Ich bleib hier muß mich bilden :q



Ob da noch Hoffnung besteht|kopfkrat#h


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Muß jetzt auch zu Bett#h
Bis Später#6


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na dann wärme mal die Federn :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ah,da isser ja......
der nachtwächter ;-)


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nachtwächter??? |bigeyes


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wat los hier;+
abends bis in die puppen posten und morgens nicht aus den federn kommen |kopfkrat


na ja, ich mach dann mal dat licht an


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin micha....
ich kann ja auch bis inne puppen posten.
hab ja nachtschicht gehabt ;-)


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Morgen na noch fit Celler?? :vik:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin micha....
> ich kann ja auch bis inne puppen posten.
> hab ja nachtschicht gehabt ;-)


 
na, dann wünsche ich dir eine


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ne nicht mehr so ganz.
werd mich auch mal verabschieden....
Gn8....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin ihr irren #h


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin :q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin ihr irren #h


 

moin simone #h
ausgeschlafen ;+


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> moin simone #h
> ausgeschlafen ;+




nöö...nich wirklich.

aber mein kind war heute morgen der meinung..."ich bin wach,also muss papa auch wach sein" #d :q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Appro pro Kind sagmal habt ihr eine Idee wo ich mit meiner kleinen mal zum Forellensee könnte am besten irgendwie mit Unterschlupf das es ihr nicht allzu kalt wird.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nöö...nich wirklich.
> 
> aber mein kind war heute morgen der meinung..."ich bin wach,also muss papa auch wach sein" #d :q




Moin Simönchen#h
Genau das meinte meine Tochter vorhin auch

Moin auch dem Rest#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Oh man !!! 9 Grad plus draussen.... Geil...
Es geht voran....:k


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dann muss die See nur noch etwas wärmer werden#6
Dann klapptś auch wieder mit den Fischen,oder doch die Türen:q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nöö...nich wirklich.
> 
> aber mein kind war heute morgen der meinung..."ich bin wach,also muss papa auch wach sein" #d :q


 
kenn ich:vik:
hab gleich zwei davon


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> kenn ich:vik:
> hab gleich zwei davon




Da gebe deinen beiden mal nen schnell Wachsmittel,damit Ihr im sommer beim Vater Kind angeln mitmachen könnt#6


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> kenn ich:vik:
> hab gleich zwei davon



selbst schuld lach:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich sage ja immer"Es ist nichts,wenn die Wünschelrute auf Wasser trifft":m|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> hab gleich zwei davon


 Dat kommt davon wenn man seine Rute nicht unter Kontrolle hat.....:g


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Oh man !!! 9 Grad plus draussen.... Geil...
> Es geht voran....:k


 Und jetzt kommt auch noch die Sonne raus..
Schwub und schon 12 Grad


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt auch noch die Sonne raus..
> Schwub und schon 12 Grad




Soll mal so weiter gehen,werde heute abend nach Kellenhusen zum B.Angeln:q
Mal schauen wat da geht|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Soll mal so weiter gehen,werde heute abend nach Kellenhusen zum B.Angeln:q
> Mal schauen wat da geht|kopfkrat


 Sauber !!!! Viel Glück...


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sauber !!!! Viel Glück...




Werde ich bestimmt brauchen:q
War schon lange nicht mehr da und es ist auch nicht so voll da #d


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

pj6000 ist heute 30zige geworden:m Damit ist er im Reich der Erwachsenen aufgenommen#h
Alles,alles gute|schild-g


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> pj6000 ist heute 30zige geworden:m Damit ist er im Reich der Erwachsenen aufgenommen#h
> Alles,alles gute|schild-g



was lese ich hier!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Christian!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich trinke Bier.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mööönsch Chrischan !!! 
Auch von mir HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH und alles Gute...












Dat wird ja ne Party am 28.   ...... :q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> pj6000 ist heute 30zige geworden:m Damit ist er im Reich der Erwachsenen aufgenommen#h
> Alles,alles gute|schild-g


 
na


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin pj6000 
auch von mir ein |birthday: . Mögen sich alle Deine Wünsche erfüllen in diesem neuen wichtigen Lebensabschnitt :vik:.
Wie war das nochmal ? Mit 30 brauchste keinen Babysitter mehr oder ?
Duck und ganz schnell wech 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin pj6000
> auch von mir ein |birthday: . Mögen sich alle Deine Wünsche erfüllen in diesem neuen wichtigen Lebensabschnitt :vik:.
> Wie war das nochmal ? Mit 30 brauchste keinen Babysitter mehr oder ?
> Duck und ganz schnell wech
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
Babysitter nicht aber einen Altenpfleger :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

TOTENSTILLE............
Seid Ihr alle aufer M....... ?????


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> TOTENSTILLE............
> Seid Ihr alle aufer M....... ?????



Nö, leider nicht, bin grad nach Hause gekommen #h Muß mich erst frisch machen:l


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Muß mich erst frisch machen:l


Du Schlingel !!! Also doch aufer M... gewesen.....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Du Schlingel !!! Also doch aufer M... gewesen.....



Ne, noch nicht.... Abba gleich :m

Bis nachher |rolleyes


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> TOTENSTILLE............
> Seid Ihr alle aufer M....... ?????


 
hab ich mir abgewöhnt #t
weist ja, "habe zwei davon" |rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ne, noch nicht.... Abba gleich :m


|bigeyes Du kannst dat gut haben... :g


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Du kannst dat gut haben... :g


 

Also doch n swingerclub hier...|supergri|supergri:k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

was hier los? |bigeyes  wird hier schweinkram geschrieben?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> was hier los? |bigeyes  wird hier schweinkram geschrieben?



Olli kanns mal wieder nicht lassen #d:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Olli kanns mal wieder nicht lassen #d:q




geeeenaaaauuuuu...der olli...#d   immer die,vonner letzten bank ganz hinten...typisch


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ferkelalarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> ferkelalarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





wo?? |bigeyes


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> ferkelalarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wenn hier einer ferkelt, bist Du das mit Deinem Smiley-Wurm. Dauernd rein und raus aus dem ...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn hier einer ferkelt, bist Du das mit Deinem Smiley-Wurm. Dauernd rein und raus aus dem ...





:q...#6


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Vielen Dank für eure herzlichen Glückwünsche, am 28. wird dann nachträglich gefeiert!
Versprochen!!! 
Ich schwächel dann auch nich so rum gelle Wusel!


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure herzlichen Glückwünsche, am 28. wird dann nachträglich gefeiert!
> Versprochen!!!
> Ich schwächel dann auch nich so rum gelle Wusel!


 

OOOOOOps... na dann von mir auch noch mal alles gute zum geburtstag....:q:q

Feier schön und trink nicht soviel... oder geht das gar nicht... na ja  du machst das schon

#6#6#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



olli B. schrieb:


> OOOOOOps... na dann *von mir auch noch mal alles gute zum geburtstag....*:q:q
> 
> Feier schön und trink nicht soviel... oder geht das gar nicht... na ja  du machst das schon
> 
> #6#6#6





von mir auch...!!!!!!  #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Ich schwächel dann auch nich so rum gelle Wusel!


 Warten wirs ab..... :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> von mir auch...!!!!!!  #h



Man o man Simone...du hast es einfach nicht drauf mit den Geburtstagen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Man o man Simone...du hast es einfach nicht drauf mit den Geburtstagen





ich bin schon etwas gesetzteren alters,marco....ich darf dat! :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich bin schon etwas gesetzteren alters,marco....ich darf dat! :q


Naja, ne nette Ausrede, aber sehr gut.... :g (Aber werde mich an meinem B-Day dran erinnern (Insider)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, ne nette Ausrede, aber sehr gut.... :g (Aber werde mich an meinem B-Day dran erinnern (Insider)





|rolleyes...:q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hallo marco
was machen deine kleinen tierchen ;+


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> hallo marco
> was machen deine kleinen tierchen ;+


Nabend#h
Joar, wat soll ick sagen.... einige machen nicht mehr viel:q
Aber es ist immer reichlich zu tun|uhoh:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Man man,wat is bloß wieder hier los|kopfkrat
Geburtstag vergessen,dann noch Schwein kram #d
Kann man nicht mal 5 Std angeln gehen|uhoh:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Man man,wat is bloß wieder hier los|kopfkrat
> Geburtstag vergessen,dann noch Schwein kram #d
> Kann man nicht mal 5 Std angeln gehen|uhoh:


 
hast du wenigstenes den einen oder anderen fisch verhaftet;+


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ist ja nicht viel los hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






seid ihr alle am wasser zum #:#a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;+


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> ist ja nicht viel los hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seid ihr alle am wasser zum #:#a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;+



die sind alle auf der Messe in Rendsburg :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> die sind alle auf der Messe in Rendsburg :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
#t das ist mir aber |peinlich
10 minuten von mir ist die messe........















und ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habs vergessen


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> ist ja nicht viel los hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seid ihr alle am wasser zum #:#a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;+



Moin Ich war schön angeln und eine 4,3 kg Forelle verhaftet plus eine von einem 1 kg und eine Goldforelle von 1 kg:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> #t das ist mir aber |peinlich
> 10 minuten von mir ist die messe........


kannst ja morgen nochmal hin . Von 10 Uhr bis 17 Uhr ist die Messe offen und wenn es so wie letztes Jahr wird , kannste dann noch das eine oder andere Schnäpchen machen . Nur ein kleiner Tipp von mir : unten in der ersten Halle ist kurz vor dem Flohmarktbereich ein Lachshändler . DEEERRRRRR hat geräucherten Lachs mmmmmm mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen . Hab mir da jedes Jahr ne Lachseite mitgenommen nur dieses Jahr komme ich da Knietechnisch nicht hin :c:c:c .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Moin Ich war schön angeln und eine 4,3 kg Forelle verhaftet plus eine von einem 1 kg und eine Goldforelle von 1 kg:vik:


 
hallo andy#h
da hast du dir ein dickes petri verdient#6


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Danke dir #h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> hallo andy#h
> da hast du dir ein dickes petri verdient#6



sauber auch von mir ein neidisches  :q:q Petri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha, der Wal


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schöööönes ding,andi #6 petri


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hier ein besseres Foto.


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Das angeln war aber nur ein Ausgleich weil ich sonst in der Brandung stehe.Habt Ihr was gehört was an der Küste gefangen wird?

Gruß Andi


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

so denn 


Licht aus

und


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Hier ein besseres Foto.


Kann man sich drüber streiten....... 
Naja gut der Fisch kommt besser rüber hast Recht... |supergri


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Morgen,

Boah,|gr: Ich habe nie gesagt das ich Mr. World bin lach :q.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> hast du wenigstenes den einen oder anderen fisch verhaftet;+




Moin moin.

4 Std nur Würmer gebadet:v
Nichts,aber auch gar nichts hat gezupt#c
Kellenhusen kann sich nen Zettel an den Zeh machen Tot wie ganz Tot#c


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 4 Std nur Würmer gebadet:v
> Nichts,aber auch gar nichts hat gezupt#c
> Kellenhusen kann sich nen Zettel an den Zeh machen Tot wie ganz Tot#c


 

aber spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht #6 oder ;+


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich werde in 14 Tagen das erstemal in die Brandung gehen hoffe das Wetter spielt auch mit.Solange bleiben die Fische im Wasser .


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin,moin
wat gibs neues ?
war jetzt ja das ganze we nicht on.,wegen meinen gedanken um den autokauf meines neuen golf 5 tsi.....


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin
> wat gibs neues ?
> war jetzt ja das ganze we nicht on.,wegen meinen gedanken um den autokauf meines neuen golf 5 tsi.....


 
tach auch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und bist du schlauer geworden |kopfkrat
ist dir ein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ;+


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

so....



*LICHT....AUS !!!*




...is ja eh nix los hier...da muss dat licht nich n ganzen tach brennen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin,
eine schöne Woche wünsche ich!#6

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin,
> eine schöne Woche wünsche ich!#6
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Danke Hasilein...:k...
Wünsche ich Dir auch
@All !!!! Moin Moin


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin,
> eine schöne Woche wünsche ich!#6
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 

Guten Morgen mein Bester 
dat wünsch ich dir auch #6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ihr seid sooo nett!:l


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,

so, ausm Delirium erwacht!!!

Schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,von mir auch nen schönen und stressfreien start in die woche....
jetzt gehts gleich erstmal zum autohändler .....


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,von mir auch nen schönen und stressfreien start in die woche....
> jetzt gehts gleich erstmal zum autohändler .....


 
was macht dein neues(?) Auto ;+

@all

was ist los mit euch, ihr seid alle so schweigsam;+


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> was ist los mit euch, ihr seid alle so schweigsam;+


|bla: Dat langt doch wenn Du sabbels...


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mensch bist du wieder nett |supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bla: Dat langt doch wenn Du sabbels...




Genau so sehe ich dat auch:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,mit der karre das läuft jetzt.
ist gerade die anfrage bei der vw bank in arbeit.........;-)


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*@Schwarzwusel

Deine Signatur ist Klasse!*


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *@Schwarzwusel*
> 
> *Deine Signatur ist Klasse!*


 Nicht so laut.......


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,mit der karre das läuft jetzt.
> ist gerade die anfrage bei der vw bank in arbeit.........;-)


 Matze !! Toi Toi Toi.... drück Dir beide Daumen dat dat klappt


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Nicht so laut.......









...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Matze !! Toi Toi Toi.... drück Dir beide Daumen dat dat klappt




Matze,wenn nicht klappen die Türen auf jedenfall:m


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Matze !! Toi Toi Toi.... drück Dir beide Daumen dat dat klappt


 

Toi Toi Toi ;+ Wat soll matze auf`m klo #c

mensch wuselchen, der war im autohaus |supergri

nein spaß beiseite, von mir auch ein festes daumen drücken :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

so,das ding ist durch.
morgen hab ich ein fast neues auto.....
juhu,ihr glaubt garnicht wie glücklich ich bin...
............


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> so,das ding ist durch.
> morgen hab ich ein fast neues auto.....
> juhu,ihr glaubt garnicht wie glücklich ich bin...
> ............


 

mein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  glückwunsch und allzeit gute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... boh wird das ne sause am 28.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  einer ist 30 lenze geworden, ein neues auto .... wer weiß was noch kommt #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> einer ist 30 lenze geworden, ein neues auto .... wer weiß was noch kommt #6




Simone ist schwanger von Wusel |supergri

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur neuen TöffTöff #h#6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo danke...

wollen wir mal schauen,vielleicht komm ich sogar mit meinem neuen dann am 28 ten.
ist nur leider kein kombi und der andy hat immer so unendlich viel angel klamotten......

flasche bacardi als neuwagenprämie springt natürlich auch raus ;-)kommt dann am 28 ten ja mit ;-)


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo danke...
> 
> wollen wir mal schauen,vielleicht komm ich sogar mit meinem neuen dann am 28 ten.
> ist nur leider kein kombi und der andy hat immer so unendlich viel angel klamotten......
> 
> flasche bacardi als neuwagenprämie springt natürlich auch raus ;-)kommt dann am 28 ten ja mit ;-)



da bin ich nach 5 Tagen mal wieder online uns mus das hier lesen???

schäm dich!

Habe gar nicht viel Angelklotten und was ich habe ist schon 20 Jahre alt. #q

Wir fahren also mit deinem fast Neuwagen (achso mein Glückwunsch) und ich kann mich mal so richtig volllaufen lassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prost Andreas


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
wollte mich nur mal kurz unter den lebenden melden. Rechner läuft wieder (hoffe ich zumindest). Werde erstmal reichlich nach zu lesen haben (soweit der Job das zuläßt). Hier haben sich ja die Ereignisse überschlagen. Na ja  - immer schön locker bleiben. Freu mich schon auf den 28.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wollte mich nur mal kurz unter den lebenden melden. Rechner läuft wieder (hoffe ich zumindest). Werde erstmal reichlich nach zu lesen haben (soweit der Job das zuläßt). Hier haben sich ja die Ereignisse überschlagen. Na ja  - immer schön locker bleiben. Freu mich schon auf den 28.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




Schön von dir zu hören/lesen!

Freu mich auf dich! :k:kBleibste über nacht???|schlaf:|schlaf:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Simone ist schwanger von Wusel |supergri


Meinst du nicht, dass erst die Hochzeit gefeiert werden sollte von den beiden??? Wuselchen ganz in weiß....:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass erst die Hochzeit gefeiert werden sollte von den beiden??? Wuselchen ganz in weiß....:m


 |krach:..|krach:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> da bin ich nach 5 Tagen mal wieder online uns mus das hier lesen???
> 
> schäm dich!
> 
> Habe gar nicht viel Angelklotten und was ich habe ist schon 20 Jahre alt. #q
> 
> Wir fahren also mit deinem fast Neuwagen (achso mein Glückwunsch) und ich kann mich mal so richtig volllaufen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prost Andreas


 
müssen wir mal schauen......
wenn es soviel kram wie letztes mal wird dann müssen wir mit deinen pferden fahren.......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass erst die Hochzeit gefeiert werden sollte von den beiden??? Wuselchen ganz in weiß....:m



Nö, find ich nicht...:g


Scheixxe, ich hab Kopfkino#q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> müssen wir mal schauen......
> wenn es soviel kram wie letztes mal wird dann müssen wir mit deinen pferden fahren.......



Wir entscheiden das bei einem Kaffee,

bist ja noch eingeladen:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ach Wuschel...äääähm Wuselchen.... gaaaaanz ruhig bleiben, gaaanz ruhig


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> so,das ding ist durch.
> morgen hab ich ein fast neues auto.....
> juhu,ihr glaubt garnicht wie glücklich ich bin...
> ............


 Glückwunsch Alter !!! 
Denn hat mein Daumendrücken ja doch wat genützt....#6


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@hai score
jo ist zumindest so geplant. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das nicht in halb Schleswig Holstein und Hamburg das Licht ausgeht ( - bei dem ständigen Licht EIN und Licht AUS |krach:ja nicht völlig aus zu schließen.

Gruß aus Hamburg#h

Malte


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


petripohl schrieb:


> @hai score
> jo ist zumindest so geplant. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das nicht in halb Schleswig Holstein und Hamburg das Licht ausgeht ( - bei dem ständigen Licht EIN und Licht AUS |krach:ja nicht völlig aus zu schließen.
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg#h
> 
> Malte



gut das Du dran erinnerst . Bis auf Wuselchen , Mr. Hai  und Doc Grill Tom ( alles Ü40er:vik: )alles 
*Licht aus​*
Sandmändchen ist vorbei ab in die Federn :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> so,das ding ist durch.
> morgen hab ich ein fast neues auto.....
> juhu,ihr glaubt garnicht wie glücklich ich bin...
> ............



Dann komm doch morgen mal vorbei und gib ein bisschen an!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

HEEEEEE Frau Simone |krach::vik:ab ins Bett das gilt auch für Dich


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> HEEEEEE Frau Simone |krach::vik:ab ins Bett das gilt auch für Dich





pfffff...nix da...ich mach hier gleich randale :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Woydiii geh du mal lieber ins Bett... Schaue morgen doch vorbei und ich will dann net, dass du wieder so unausgeschlafen bist


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir entscheiden das bei einem Kaffee,
> 
> bist ja noch eingeladen:m




:m


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Alter !!!
> Denn hat mein Daumendrücken ja doch wat genützt....#6



ich glaub auch .....#6



HAI-score schrieb:


> Dann komm doch morgen mal vorbei und gib ein bisschen an!



naja die karre muss erstmal angemeldet werden und so,so schnell schiessen die preussen nicht ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> gut das Du dran erinnerst . Bis auf Wuselchen , Mr. Hai und Doc Grill Tom ( alles Ü40er:vik: )alles
> *Licht aus*​
> Sandmändchen ist vorbei ab in die Federn :vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Genau Micha !!! 
Endlich mal einer der dat Septer inne Hand nimmt. #6
Weiss garnicht wat die ganzen Küken hier noch nach 19 Uhr wollen..... 
Also damals vorm Krieg war dat alles ganz anners......|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ja ja damals,dat waren noch zeiten.
wo ich im düsenjet gesessen hab..
naja wollen wir ganicht anfangen davon jetzt zu erzählen.......


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So da hier ja nix mehr los ist mach ich mal dat Lich ut |wavey:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo dann mach mal Gn8


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin,

Ihr Brandungsfetischisten.#6


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Genau Micha !!!
> Endlich mal einer der dat Septer inne Hand nimmt. #6
> Weiss garnicht wat die ganzen Küken hier noch nach 19 Uhr wollen.....
> Also damals vorm Krieg war dat alles ganz anners......|supergri


 
bei eurem rentenalter muß es ja der 30 jähirge gewesen sein...|rolleyes#6


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,
einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus dem weißen Eutin . Hat hier geschneit wie hulle :vik::vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Morgen,auch von mir und einen besonderen Gruß in meine Geburtsstadt EUTIN :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin !!! 
Jauuu hier schneit dat auch wie ""hulle"" |supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Moin !!!
> Jauuu hier schneit dat auch wie ""hulle"" |supergri



Bei uns ist gerade wieder alles weggetaut!


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Schade eigentlich sieht doch ganz nett aus wenn die Weiße bracht am Wasser liegt.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Bei uns ist gerade wieder alles weggetaut!


 Tja Lummerland halt....


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,
bestes Wetter für Mefo und ich kann/darf noch nicht zum angeln raus |gr:|gr::q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin


Neustadt ist auch weiß
Heute morgen zum Feierabend fing es an und wo ich jetzt aufstehe schneit es immer noch#d wenn das mal kein Zeichen ist|kopfkrat so von wegen Winter und so:m


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nicht alles schwarz sehen. #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Nicht alles schwarz sehen. #6




Dat sagst du so bei soviel weißem Schnee:q


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

In HH ist das nicht anders :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bin ich froh Nacht zu haben#6
Soviel elend auf den Straßen und der Winterdienst,mal wieder unterfordert:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin.....
hier in braunschweig ist auch nichts,aber heut morgen wo ich zum autohaus gefahren bin um alles dingfest zu machen war alles weiß-...


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

immer nur am meckern :q .Geh angeln und beruhige dein Gemüt lach :q .


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> immer nur am meckern :q .Geh angeln und beruhige dein Gemüt lach :q .





|evil:|gr: Sehr witzig|evil: Ich habe Schicht und kann daher erst nächste Woche wieder los#d


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ihr und euer shize angeln.
habt ihr auch noch was anders im kopf?


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ihr und euer shize angeln.
> habt ihr auch noch was anders im kopf?


 
können uns doch nicht alle ein "neues" Auto kaufen |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> können uns doch nicht alle ein "neues" Auto kaufen |supergri


pöööö doch das können wir :vik: . Unser neues Vehikel kommt Mitte März :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Unser neues Vehikel kommt Mitte März :vik:


 Vehikel = Fahrrad


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> pöööö doch das können wir :vik: . Unser neues Vehikel kommt Mitte März :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
|uhoh:#y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















aber ich hab ja auch einen neuen,naja fast seit 31.05.08 ist er mein #6


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin.

@wusel: was für Fliegenmuster hast du denn für deine neue peitsche zur auswahl?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Vehikel = Fahrrad



ich und Fahrrad nööö will noch 5-6 Jahre leben deshalb is nicht mit Fahrrad |supergri|supergri. Opel Combo Tour , Royalblau , 90 PS , Klimaanlage , Ledersitze , Colorverglasung , Anhängerkuplung und und und :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> @wusel: was für Fliegenmuster hast du denn für deine neue peitsche zur auswahl?


#c#c#c
Frag mich doch net sowas schweres...
Bin froh dat ich weiss wie ich heiss..|kopfkrat
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Opel Combo Tour , Royalblau , 90 PS , Klimaanlage , Ledersitze , Colorverglasung , Anhängerkuplung und und und :vik:








...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..................|supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Mädels

Seit Ihr aber wieder Liebesgewürzig zueinander:q
Da kommt doch glatt der Neid auf#d


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich und Fahrrad nööö will noch 5-6 Jahre leben deshalb is nicht mit Fahrrad |supergri|supergri. Opel Combo Tour , Royalblau , 90 PS , Klimaanlage , Ledersitze , Colorverglasung , Anhängerkuplung und und und :vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Na denn Glückwunsch.  ich trinke Bier|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

igit.
der eine kauft sich ein neues fahrrad mit ledersitz anhängerkupplung und und und,der andere hat fliegen als muster auf der rute.

kein wunder das einige leute hier anfangen zu saufen nech andy........


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> igit.
> der eine kauft sich ein neues fahrrad mit ledersitz anhängerkupplung und und und,der andere hat fliegen als muster auf der rute.
> 
> kein wunder das einige leute hier anfangen zu saufen nech andy........


 

|good:|muahah:|jump:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> können uns doch nicht alle ein "neues" Auto kaufen |supergri





eben doch...frauchens kiste is ende nächster woche aufn hof :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich und Fahrrad nööö will noch 5-6 Jahre leben deshalb is nicht mit Fahrrad |supergri|supergri. Opel Combo Tour , Royalblau , 90 PS , Klimaanlage , Ledersitze , Colorverglasung , Anhängerkuplung und und und :vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




jup...glückspunsch...:m


ich nehm auch n bierchen


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> können uns doch nicht alle ein "neues" Auto kaufen |supergri



Genau 

Ich rauf mir die Haare, bin grad auf meinem Notbook am Viren und Trojaner fangen#q
Verschwende gar keinen Gedanken an Autos und Angeln :c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

das wird ja immer schlimmer,jetzt fangt ihr auch noch an euch die viren einzufangen.....


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hab Nasenspray und Hustensaft hier,wenn Du willst schick ich dir was


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nein jetzt mal spaß bei seite,wie kommts tom das du so oft probs damit hast?
auf wat für seiten treibst dich rum?


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Hab Nasenspray und Hustensaft hier,wenn Du willst schick ich dir was


 
aber nur den hustensaft der aus der karibik von der bac. insel kommt|supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> nein jetzt mal spaß bei seite,wie kommts tom das du so oft probs damit hast?
> auf wat für seiten treibst dich rum?



Kommt davon, das ich mit der Kiste häufig unterwegs bin und je nach Provider oder Netzwerk meine Sicherheitseinstellungen anpassen muß.|gr:
Und da muß mir wohl letzte Woche in Hannover einer reingeschliddert sein.#q

Aber den kriege ich (so wie alle anderen vorher auch)|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Kommt davon, das ich mit der Kiste häufig unterwegs bin und je nach Provider oder Netzwerk meine Sicherheitseinstellungen anpassen muß.|gr:
> Und da muß mir wohl letzte Woche in Hannover einer reingeschliddert sein.#q
> 
> Aber den kriege ich (so wie alle anderen vorher auch)|supergri



ja ja jetzt mach mal unsere landeshauptstadt schlecht........


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ja ja jetzt mach mal unsere landeshauptstadt schlecht........



Na gut, das Hotel war ca. 1Km vor der Stadtgrenze. In Langenhagen:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Na gut, das Hotel war ca. 1Km vor der Stadtgrenze. In Langenhagen:m




na dann hast dir den virus bestimmt vom flughafen eingefangen ;-)


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Kommt davon, das ich mit der Kiste häufig unterwegs bin und je nach Provider oder Netzwerk meine Sicherheitseinstellungen anpassen muß.|gr:
> Und da muß mir wohl letzte Woche in Hannover einer reingeschliddert sein.#q
> 
> Aber den kriege ich (so wie alle anderen vorher auch)|supergri


 
Dir ist also hinten einer reingeschliddert|bigeyes

und was hat das mit deinem pc zu tun??|supergri|supergri|supergri 

wat n sauhaufen hier...:vik::vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,dat kannst laut sagen.......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> na dann hast dir den virus bestimmt vom flughafen eingefangen ;-)



 Kann sein, nah genug wäre es.
Obwohl ich diesmal mit Auto (Saab 9-3 Cabrio :m:m:m) unterwegs war.

So, Trojaner ist eliminiert:vik: War    Generic!Artemis. Hat sich im System Volume Information Verzeichniss versteckt, die Sau.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



olli B. schrieb:


> Dir ist also hinten einer reingeschliddert|bigeyes
> 
> und was hat das mit deinem pc zu tun??|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> wat n sauhaufen hier...:vik::vik:



Von hinten rein war nicht die Rede, Du Mensch mit den schmutzigen Gedanken |supergri


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ooooops...hab ich wohl falsch gelesen...|rolleyes


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@all

guten morgen #h

ich hoffe ihr habt den kleinen wintereinbruch gestern gut überstanden 

bei und im herzen SH hat´s richtig schnee gegeben (geschätzte 20cm) mußte gestern abend noch fleissige 60 minuten schnee schaufeln :r


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Guten morgen,

ich hoffe ihr habt heute alle bessere Laune grins.|supergri


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> igit.
> der eine kauft sich ein neues fahrrad mit ledersitz anhängerkupplung und und und,der andere hat fliegen als muster auf der rute.
> 
> kein wunder das einige leute hier anfangen zu saufen nech andy........




Da hilft dann mit Sicherheit nur noch waschen. Mit ner Fliegenklatsche draufhauen ist eher was für die S-M Abteilung.

Ach ja......................Guten Morgen Brandungsangler


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin zusammen...... #h#h#h
Alles frisch ??????


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Noch ja.Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Brandung aus?Wird was gefangen?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Noch ja.Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Brandung aus?Wird was gefangen?


 #c#c#c.
Dat Wasser ist viel zu kalt....


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Fische sind aber drin oder


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,hab ich letztens erst eingesetzt.
goldfische überleben doch in salzwasser?
sind alle mit sendern ausgestattet.
laut meinem gps sind sie noch alle in strandnähe von dahme....




















war natürlich ein spaß nicht das die greenpeace leute mich hier gleich fertig machen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



AndiHH schrieb:


> Fische sind aber drin oder









..............


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

lach


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So Mädels,

melde mich ab für:

*5 Tage Sylt*

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> melde mich ab für:
> 
> *5 Tage Sylt*
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 Jepp ... viel Spass


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> melde mich ab für:
> 
> *5 Tage Sylt*
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 













will mit....


aber nein, ich muß hierbleiben und malochen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo andy.
viel spaß wünsch ich euch natürlich...
nächste woche komm ich mal vorbei, gibt bestimmt einiges zu schnacken.....

und sonst hier wieder schreibfaulheit eingegangen?
keine vorfreude auf den 28 ten ?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Lassen wir doch den Guten.... Er hat schließlich oft genung mitlesen müssen, wie wir hier fischen gehen und er konnte net :g:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

stimmt........
der arme.......


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> und sonst hier wieder schreibfaulheit eingegangen?
> keine vorfreude auf den 28 ten ?



doch doch und wie . Ihr denkt doch an den Gabelstabler ???? . Ihr müßt mich alten Mann ja irgendwie an den Strand bringen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> stimmt........
> der arme.......




Du bist auch am 6.6. beim Longtörn dabei


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> doch doch und wie . Ihr denkt doch an den Gabelstabler ???? . Ihr müßt mich alten Mann ja irgendwie an den Strand bringen |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

du bekommst keinen gabelstapler, sondern nen gehwagen #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> doch doch und wie . Ihr denkt doch an den Gabelstabler ???? . Ihr müßt mich alten Mann ja irgendwie an den Strand bringen |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



hab ich schon inner rutentasche...|bigeyes
nicht das ich ihn vergesse..:m



AndiHH schrieb:


> Du bist auch am 6.6. beim Longtörn dabei



aber na sicher  #h


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na dann mal gucken wie der Tag wird


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> doch doch und wie . Ihr denkt doch an den Gabelstabler ???? . Ihr müßt mich alten Mann ja irgendwie an den Strand bringen |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Wieso Gabelstapler #c

Wir sagen den Helfern von Greenpeace bescheid. Die werden dann versuchen, Dich wieder ins Wasser zu bringen :m


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso Gabelstapler #c
> 
> Wir sagen den Helfern von Greenpeace bescheid. Die werden dann versuchen, Dich wieder ins Wasser zu bringen :m


 
zum glück hast du greenpeace gesagt#6






denn japaner wäre auch gemein |supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> zum glück hast du greenpeace gesagt#6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denn japaner wäre auch gemein |supergri



Ich will Hornie ja nicht schlachten :g sondern nur ans Wasser helfen :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

uih,na ihr seit ja gemein.....


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich will Hornie ja nicht schlachten :g sondern nur ans Wasser helfen :vik:


 
puuuh

da bin ich aber beruhigt|thinkerg: :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

gabelstapler...gehwagen...greenpeace...an strand bringen...#d

is micha angler oder bewegungslegastheniker? |rolleyes

tritt in hintern...und gut is  






naja...wenn ich mir den alten mann ma so recht bekuck...|kopfkrat...mal sehen,vielleicht treib ich ja noch irgendwo ne elektrische gehhilfe auf :q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
ziemlich ruhig hier!|kopfkrat




Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm???;+
Na ja so komme ich wenigstens mit dem Lesen hinterher. Mann ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste.|supergri

@haiscore
Wo gehts denn hin?
Bin ab dem 07.03. auf der Insel. Leider deutlich zu früh im Jahr um mal die Rute zu schwingen. Na ja egal.

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





geh jetzt in´s bett, der tag war heute so was von anstrengend 
jetzt wir ausgespannt :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> puuuh
> 
> da bin ich aber beruhigt|thinkerg: :m



was meinste wie ich erst :q:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

guten morgen ihr lieben,#h

hier ist ja nicht viel passiert heute nacht |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin micha........


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Mädelś

Man ist dat schön ruhig hier|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Mädelś
> 
> Man ist dat schön ruhig hier|kopfkrat


ist doch kein Wunder . Die U40 müssen ja noch in die Schule und das 1 x 1 üben :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> ist doch kein Wunder . Die U40 müssen ja noch in die Schule und das 1 x 1 üben :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Ja ja und die Ü40 Bingoabend im Altersheim |bla:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ja und die Ü40 Bingoabend im Altersheim |bla:


Hör ich da Neid ???
Tja Marco am Bingoabend darf aber auch nicht jeder teilnehmen....#d
Man braucht ein bischen davon... und ein bischen davon
Also nix für Dich :q #6


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> ist doch kein Wunder . Die U40 müssen ja noch in die Schule und das 1 x 1 üben :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 


hugh
unser fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hat gesprochen #h


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hör ich da Neid ???
> Tja Marco am Bingoabend darf aber auch nicht jeder teilnehmen....#d
> Man braucht ein bischen davon... und ein bischen davon
> Also nix für Dich :q #6


 

@ macmarco

kiek mol

dat wuselchen ist dem pfleger entkommen :m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> hugh
> unser fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat gesprochen #h



dafür gibt es 10 Hundekeckse von Socke und Teddy ( bei 15 Hundekeckse kommen Socke und Teddy zum fressen vorbei wobei die Hundekeckse die Nachspeise sind :m ?

@wuselchen



> @ macmarco
> 
> kiek mol
> 
> dat wuselchen ist dem pfleger entkommen



was machen wir mit dem kleine aufmüpfigen Namensvetter . Bei der nächsten Kuttertour als Bootsjungen einsetzen und als Eisfang :vik:?????


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

was machen wir mit dem kleine aufmüpfigen Namensvetter . Bei der nächsten Kuttertour als Bootsjungen einsetzen und als Eisfang :vik:?????


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha[/quote]



eisfang?  |kopfkrat 


ich dachte immer ihr fahrt zum #: raus#c


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> was machen wir mit dem kleine aufmüpfigen Namensvetter . Bei der nächsten Kuttertour als Bootsjungen einsetzen und als Eisfang :vik:?????
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 


eisfang?  |kopfkrat 


ich dachte immer ihr fahrt zum #: raus#c[/QUOTE]

machen wir auch aber bei einer Tour hatten wir EISREGEN da hättest Du klasse als Galionsfigur im Bug sitzen können |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eisfang? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> ich dachte immer ihr fahrt zum #: raus#c


 
machen wir auch aber bei einer Tour hatten wir EISREGEN da hättest Du klasse als Galionsfigur im Bug sitzen können |supergri


pfui :r

bist du gemein|evil:

außerdem, wenn zuviel seegang ist, muß ich :v


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha[/quote]


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Merke schon,die Ü40 muss warm und trocken sitzen im Kutter... Ist halt nicht für deren Alter.... Das Warme und Trockene kenne sie bereits von zu Hause, wenn die Pfleger kommen und sie füttern


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Merke schon ich als Ü40 muss warm und trocken sitzen im Kutter... Ist halt nichts für mein Alter....


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> machen wir auch aber bei einer Tour hatten wir EISREGEN da hättest Du klasse als Galionsfigur im Bug sitzen können |supergri


 Jauuu !! Dat wärs gewesen...:m


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ all

guten verschneiten morgen,

hier in HH fängt es mal wieder an zu schneien |evil:

für mich logistiker ist das totale sch.....


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin,
ist ja auch noch Winter.

Gruß Andi


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin, moin @ all.

Kiel meldet auch eine geschlossene, nach oben wachsende Schneedecke.

Ach was beneide ich die Kutterangler, die jetzt auf den Weg Richtung Dänemark sind.:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mahlzeit.... !!!!!!!!!!!#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> guten verschneiten morgen,
> 
> hier in HH fängt es mal wieder an zu schneien |evil:
> 
> für mich logistiker ist das totale sch.....



verschneit ist ja gut    Ich nenne das mal Katastrophe.... Da ging ja heute nichts mehr... Die Pol war ja schon hoffnungslos überfordert |uhoh:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> verschneit ist ja gut  Ich nenne das mal Katastrophe.... Da ging ja heute nichts mehr... Die Pol war ja schon hoffnungslos überfordert |uhoh:


 

wie sieht es denn bei euch wettertechnisch aus?
Immer noch überall schnee? Hier in HH taut es gewaltig weg


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So langsam krieg ich die Krise #q

Heute morgen bei Minus 6 Grad mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit.
Mittags Feierabend, 10 cm Schnee |bigeyes
Kaum zu Hause, erst mal Schnee geschippt und nun taut der ganze Rotz bei plus 5 Grad;+

Und Zwergie nörgelt, weil die Schneemänner instabil werden :v

Ich pfeiff mir erst mal ein Bierchen


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hier im Raum Kiel noch immer Schneefall bei aktuell 2 ° +.

Temperatur zieht aber langsam an, so das ich mit dem absoluten Chaos rechne wenns in den Feierabendverkehr geht.
-----------da ist es glatt wie Hulle-----------

Gestern ist mir schon hinten einer reingerutscht, weil der Trottel nicht aufpassen konnte.

Boaaah Norddeutschland und Winter  = Chaos im Verkehr.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> *
> Gestern ist mir schon hinten einer reingerutscht, weil der Trottel nicht aufpassen konnte.*
> *da ist es glatt wie Hulle*
> 
> 
> Gruß#h
> caddel





na so langsam fühlt sich unser caddel hier auch zu hause. 

olles schwien :q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Simone,

kann es sein, dass Du eben ein bischen Kopfkino hattest ?#h

Hallo aufwachen oder was rauchst Du gerade?
Dann möchte ich davon das doppelte.

Meine Roset..... wird nicht vergoldet. Da bin und bleib ich schön ne Jungfrau.:g


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


caddel schrieb:


> Meine Roset..... wird nicht vergoldet. Da bin und bleib ich schön ne Jungfrau.:g


watt für ne Ferkelei #6|supergri
*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA​*
BVB Hony wo bleibste hier wird geferkelt |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hornhechteutin, das war keine Ferkelei sondern nur eine klare Ansage oder möchtest Du, das dir jemand in deinem kleinen zarten PoPo rummacht???


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Hornhechteutin, das war keine Ferkelei sondern nur eine klare Ansage oder möchtest Du, das dir jemand in deinem kleinen zarten PoPo rummacht???




Moin moin

Nun stell dich mal nicht so an#h
So was schön enges ist doch geil,Voraussetzung is natürlich das am vordersten ende zwei berge zum festhalten sind:m


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Nun stell dich mal nicht so an#h
> So was schön enges ist doch geil,Voraussetzung is natürlich das am vordersten ende zwei berge zum festhalten sind:m



Mensch Andy, na klar , son bischen Free Climbing.

Ich bin aber auch #q

Ne lass man, nacher haste keine Kraft mehr, stürzt ab und landest mit dem PoPo aufm Zaunpfahl.:m
Dann mußt Du dir den Mund abwischen und nich den PoPo.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ui ui ui, ihr habt hier wieder nen Thema.... |bla:

Aber nicht wenn er das Tatüüüütaataaa bekommt es heißt, er hat es mit absicht gemacht..


(kenn ich ja irgendwo her)


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also das und was danach kommt werte ich als Absicht |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


caddel schrieb:


> Meine Roset..... wird nicht vergoldet. Da bin und bleib ich schön ne Jungfrau.:g


Auch, wenn mir das aus berufenem Munde von einem ganz aufmerksamen Ferkelfahndungshelfer gemeldet wurde, so ist mir der doch zu offensichtlich...
...

...

...

...

...
*Aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich den hier durchgehen lasse:*:vik::vik::vik:


caddel schrieb:


> Gestern ist mir schon hinten einer reingerutscht, weil der Trottel nicht aufpassen konnte.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Micha Du Petze

Honey, das geht ja nun malgar nicht. Das ist kompl. aus dem Sinn gerissen.

Es geht hier ums Auto fahren.

Die Nominierung nehme ich nicht an.|gr:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Es geht hier ums Auto fahren.



klar...wat sonst 


:q:q...willkommen bei uns im trööt,caddel #6 

achja...glückwunsch zur nominierung :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Geil hier wird wieder geferkelt.....#6
Man hab ich dat vermisst


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Geil hier wird wieder geferkelt.....#6
> Man hab ich dat vermisst




ward og wedder tied...


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Micha Du Petze
> 
> Honey, das geht ja nun malgar nicht. Das ist kompl. aus dem Sinn gerissen.
> 
> Es geht hier ums Auto fahren.
> 
> Die Nominierung nehme ich nicht an.|gr:


 


ja ja so ist das hier,#h


hart aber gerecht|supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ferkel??? 



Wo??? Hier???

Na da bin ich ja richtig


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ferkel???
> 
> 
> 
> Wo??? Hier???
> 
> Na da bin ich ja richtig


 




aber nicht so dolle
sonst gib´s


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


caddel schrieb:


> Micha Du Petze
> 
> Honey, das geht ja nun malgar nicht. Das ist kompl. aus dem Sinn gerissen.
> 
> Es geht hier ums Auto fahren.
> 
> Die Nominierung nehme ich nicht an.|gr:



sorry aber der Satz mit vergolden war ein Ferkelalarm wert , hat sogar Frauchen gesagt |supergri .
Außerdem muß ich was für mein Punktekonto tun . Das will ich einlösen damit bei der Jahresferkelwahl die Stimmen zusammen gezählt werden . Sunny die Mehrsau soll ja im rosa BB mit rosa Angelrute , mit rosa Schnur auf rosa Rolle sitzen . Außerdem hab ich ein Spanferkel für den 9.5 schon auf den Namen Sunny getauft :vik: . Hab also Mitleid mit mir und ferkelt weiter :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin......
so neue karre ist da.
mann ich will eigentlich garnicht schlafen ;-9
würd gern die ganze nacht fahren wenn mir einen nen tanker voll super aufn hof stellt ;-)


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> moin moin......
> so neue karre ist da.
> mann ich will eigentlich garnicht schlafen ;-9
> würd gern die ganze nacht fahren wenn mir einen nen tanker voll super aufn hof stellt ;-)


|schild-g|schild-g das kenn ich irgendwie . Ich muß leider noch ein paar Wochen warten bis das ANGLERAUTO :vik: da ist . Hab aber schon die Schonbezüge und das Navi für´s neue Auto gekauft :vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin......
> so neue karre ist da.


 Glückwünsch Matze und viel  Spass mit der Karre #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Matze

Nicht über treiben bei den Wetterbedingungen,ansonsten kannst dir noch ne neue Karre zulegen:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin, Moin zusammen...

@Matze: Glückwunsch.... Dann wird die Karre je net lange quietschen bis zum 28ten


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin......
> so neue karre ist da.
> mann ich will eigentlich garnicht schlafen ;-9
> würd gern die ganze nacht fahren wenn mir einen nen tanker voll super aufn hof stellt ;-)


 
hey matze,

meine aller herzlichen glühwurm und allzeit gute fahrt.





Watt mir dat bier schmecken (wenn ich denn da bin am 28.?)


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin

@ matze: viel spass mit deinem neuen


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin, moin @all

@ Matze |schild-g und allzeit gute Fahrt, wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Karre

|schild-g


Und immer ne startklare Batterie :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin jungs.
danke für die glückwünsche....

mal schauen ob ich am 28 ten damit nach dahme komme,ist ja kein kombi und ich hatte ja gesagt das der andy immer soviel angelklamotten mit schleppt ;-)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo matze...auch von herzlichen glückspunsch zur neuen karre und immer faltenfreie fahrt #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> punsch


 Mmmmmhhhhh .... legger


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
seid Ihr alle angeln oder weshalb ist das hier so ruhig.|kopfkrat Oder doch eher irgendwo festgefroren. 
Matze ist bestimmt in seinem neuen Auto und streichelt das Lenkrad. Auch von mir alles gute zum neuen fahrbaren Untersatz.|schild-g

Gruß aus Hamburg |wavey:
Malte


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*L*.......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*I*.........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*c*......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*H*.........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*T*.......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*aus !*


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> *aus !*


 

boohh mußt du zeit haben simone

na ja


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> boohh mußt du zeit haben simone
> 
> na ja


|kopfkrat Ich würd eher sagen langeweile...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ich würd eher sagen langeweile...





weder noch,ihr luschen...:q

bin schon wieder im bastelwahn...:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> bin schon wieder im bastelwahn...:vik:


 #6#6#6... geht los die nächsten Tage


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
boah ist das dunkel hier.
Licht an, und guten Morgen!
@simon
was bastelst du den?
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,
GUUUUTEN MOOOORGEN . 
Wollte mal von den Jungspunden wissen wo meine Brötchen bleiben ? Einer von Euch jungen Hüpfern wollte uns doch 1 Mohn 1 Sesam 1 Weltmeister und eine Kümmelstange vorbei bringen .

@ Wuselchen
hast Du Deine Bestellung erhalten :q ? 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> boah ist das dunkel hier.
> Licht an, und guten Morgen!
> @simon
> was bastelst du den?
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte





moin malte...|wavey:

wuselchen und ich bauen uns individuelle mefo-blinker...aus silberlöffeln :q
denn,weist du...wenn schon dicke mefo...dann mit edelblinkern :vik::q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> denn,weist du...wenn schon dicke mefo...dann mit edelblinkern :vik::q



So früh am Morgen und schon Tagträume :m




Erst mal ein fröhlichen guten Sonntach Morgen in den Saal geschmettert #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Hornmichl: Ich weiß zwar,dass du Probleme hast mit dem Knie, aber ist es nun schon sooo schlimm, dass wir dir Brötchen bringen müssen???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> So früh am Morgen und schon Tagträume :m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erst mal ein fröhlichen guten Sonntach Morgen in den Saal geschmettert #h





moin tom...#h

keine tagträume...sondern bastelwahn


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @ Wuselchen
> hast Du Deine Bestellung erhalten :q ?
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Moin zusammen !!!
@Micha !!|bigeyes Weiss gerade nicht was Du meinst... (oder ist datn Insider ???? )


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !!!
> @Micha !!|bigeyes Weiss gerade nicht was Du meinst... (oder ist datn Insider ???? )





guten morgen herr doktor...deine wathosenbestellung meint der ältere herr :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kinnings, ich weis zwar nicht, was ihr so inhaliert, aber das Zeug muß echt gut sein. Bringt mir am 28.ten doch büdde was mit davon


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> guten morgen herr doktor...deine wathosenbestellung meint der ältere herr :q


 Und wo her weiss der alte Mann dat ???|bigeyes
Hab ich schon wieder ausm Nähkästchen geplaudert ??
Oder wars Du dat ?? Du Lümmel....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Kinnings, ich weis zwar nicht, was ihr so inhaliert, aber das Zeug muß echt gut sein. Bringt mir am 28.ten doch büdde was mit davon




nix da...is für alte leute nich zu empfehlen 








* nu aba wech hier :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> aber das Zeug muß echt gut sein.


 #6 Das beste wat zur Zeit aufm Markt ist...
Hilft sogar gegen Schweissfüsse


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> .
> Hilft sogar gegen Schweissfüsse



Lass das mal meine Frau nicht lesen.... Sonst muß ich das Zeug drei mal täglich nehmen...|bigeyes Bei meinen Stinkmaucken|evil:


Wobei.... wenns scheen macht...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !!!
> @Micha !!|bigeyes Weiss gerade nicht was Du meinst... (oder ist datn Insider ???? )



sag nicht das Frau Simone Deine Brötchenbestellung vorbei gebracht hat und mich vergessen hat #q#q#q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> sag nicht das Frau Simone Deine Brötchenbestellung vorbei gebracht hat und mich vergessen hat #q#q#q .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen..... Oh man... 
Die letzte Gehirnzelle arbeitet auch nicht mehr richtig....#d
Dat kann ja noch heiter werden


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei.... wenns scheen macht...


 Wenn man dran glaubt kann dat Zeuch sogar Berge versetzen :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Die letzte Gehirnzelle arbeitet auch nicht mehr richtig....#d




|sagnix


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
also wenn das nicht bald aufhört mit dem Schnee dann mach ich Winterschlaf. ISt doch echt zum :v .Warte auf wärmeres Wasser. Zur beruhigung sollte ich mich vielleicht mal mit der Wathose in die Badewanne setzen.
So muß noch zwei Lampen reparieren. Nicht das heute Abend keiner das Licht ausmachen kann.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> also wenn das nicht bald aufhört mit dem Schnee dann mach ich Winterschlaf. ISt doch echt zum :v .Warte auf wärmeres Wasser. Zur beruhigung sollte ich mich vielleicht mal mit der Wathose in die Badewanne setzen.
> So muß noch zwei Lampen reparieren. Nicht das heute Abend keiner das Licht ausmachen kann.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




Moin Malte

Die Ostsee ist frei:m
Brauchst nicht mit der Büxx in die Wanne:q
Fische fangen tust so,oder so nicht#6


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
wenn ich eh nichts fange bleib ich bei dem Wetter lieber in der Wanne:m. Dafür ist mir die anreise zu teuer.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wenn ich eh nichts fange bleib ich bei dem Wetter lieber in der Wanne:m. Dafür ist mir die anreise zu teuer.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




Hamburg hat auch nen schönes Hafenbecken:m dann merkst du auch ,wenn Wassereinbruch ist:q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ih glaub dann fahre ich lieber 15min länger und bin an der ostsee:m.
gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So denn mok ick mol wedder dat Lich ut.... |supergri
Bis morschen #h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin ihr luschen,alle noch am pennen oder wat ist hier los.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
Brandungsgemeinde.
Die Lampe scheint wieder zu funktionieren. Ich mach dann mal das Licht an.
Guten Morgen miteinander.
Hier in Bargteheide tauts wie blöd #6- ich bin begeistert.

Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo hier tauts auch.....
hoffentlich ist bald schluss mit diesem scheiß wetter...


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

von mir auch erst mal einen 

juten tach

juh tauwetter in hh und in sh


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wie gesagt,hauptsache es bleibt so und die temperatur fällt nicht wieder in den keller.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> und die temperatur fällt nicht wieder in den keller.....


 Gegen Keller Temperaturen hätte ich nix...
Bei mir im Keller sind 15 Grad Plus.....:g....|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

dat war klar das mir wieder einer das wort im mund umdreht ;-)


----------



## AndiHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin zusammen,

Ist das richtig das man auf der Seebrücke von Schönhagen nur noch von 20 Uhr bis 6 Uhr angeln darf?? Und das vom Zeitraum September bis März? Sonst ist Sie für das angeln gesperrt.

Gruß Andi


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
oh mein gott da kommt mann ja kaum mit dem lesen hinter her!?!
Dat war auch schon mal mehr hier. Wo sind die nur alle hin?#c
Wade67, Olli B., PJ600, highscore(ach ja auf Sylt), usw.???
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na wenn hier eh keiner mehr ist geh ich mal ins Bett. Gute Nacht miteinander.
@Wusel
vergiss nicht das Licht aus zu machen.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> @Wusel
> vergiss nicht das Licht aus zu machen.


 Okay......:m
Klick und aus... #h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,
Guuuuuuten Morgen Rasselbande . Hier ist der Biatlon Weckdienst :vik: . Gleich geht es los :vik: ,Gleich geht es los :vik: ,Gleich geht es los :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
jo ich sach auch mal Guten Morgen.
Wird zeit das ich hier mal nen bischen mehr als nur meine Kaffetasse auf dem Schreibtisch bewege.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin.......
kaffeetassen hin und her schieber.
bei mir siehtsw aber auch nicht anders aus.
bin hier auf arbeit gerade dabei mein antrag auf die abwrackprämie auszufüllen ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin.......
> kaffeetassen hin und her schieber.
> bei mir siehtsw aber auch nicht anders aus.
> bin hier auf arbeit gerade dabei mein antrag auf die abwrackprämie auszufüllen ;-)




Moin moin

Matze

Dann füll mal schnell aus,denn dat zeug ist nur noch begrenzt zu bekommen#h


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin.......
> kaffeetassen hin und her schieber.
> bei mir siehtsw aber auch nicht anders aus.
> bin hier auf arbeit gerade dabei mein antrag auf die abwrackprämie auszufüllen ;-)


 



abwrackprämie |kopfkrat


komm so alt bist du ja nu auch wieder nicht :m



guten morgen @ all


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Matze
> 
> Dann füll mal schnell aus,denn dat zeug ist nur noch begrenzt zu bekommen#h


 
ach dat ist alles nur dummes gerede.
VW ist schon dabei und versucht die abwrackpramie um ein jahr zu verlängern weil sie denken das garniocht soviel autos zugelassen werden wie kohle da ist.

hier mal der aktuelle stand
http://www.bafa.de/bafa/de/wirtschaftsfoerderung/umweltpraemie/foerdermittel/index.html



micha52 schrieb:


> abwrackprämie |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> komm so alt bist du ja nu auch wieder nicht :m
> 
> 
> 
> guten morgen @ all


 
guten morgen heißt das wenn man hier schreibt ;-)

huch,hast ja geschrieben,sorry für die falsche verurteilung......


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Auch von mir einen Guten morgen an Alle!

Ich bin noch relativ neu hier im Board und da ich direkt an der Ostsee wohne und deshalb natürlich das Brandungsangeln auch zu meinen Hobbys zählt würde ich mich hier gern anschließen! 

Hoffe das ist ok für euch!?

Petri Heil von der Küste


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin und herzlich willkommen
ist doch alles cool.
klinck dich hier einfach ein.

ist ne ganz lustige truppe.
evt hast ja sogar schon bock am 28.02 mit uns zum brandungsangeln zu kommen.

glg matze


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na dann mal|welcome: hier wo sich die Verrückten treffen:m


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Danke für die nette Aufnahme!

@celler: Jo bock hab ich auf jedenfall am 28. mit eucht los zu ziehen, nur ob das zeitlich passt weiß ich noch nicht! wo solls denn genau hingehen?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nach dahme.
müsste auch eigentlich noch nen thread diesbezüglich geöffnet sein...
schau mal im brandungsangel bereich.

glg matze


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ celler
guten morgen heißt das wenn man hier schreibt ;-)

huch,hast ja geschrieben,sorry für die falsche verurteilung......[/quote]






kein problem :m
hab auch manchmal so meine schwierigkeiten mit dem augen öffnen am morgen


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@celler: Jo ok dann werd ich da mal reinschnuppern und bescheit geben ob ich mitkomme oder nicht! Danke fürs drauf aufmerksahm machen!


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen Guten morgen an Alle!
> 
> Ich bin noch relativ neu hier im Board und da ich direkt an der Ostsee wohne und deshalb natürlich das Brandungsangeln auch zu meinen Hobbys zählt würde ich mich hier gern anschließen!
> 
> Hoffe das ist ok für euch!?
> 
> Petri Heil von der Küste


 

dir auch nen schönen morgen #h

aber tröste dich, es gibt hier ein paar mehr die noch nicht mit in dahme/ bei ute waren (auch ich leider)
also komm und staune :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> @celler: Jo ok dann werd ich da mal reinschnuppern und bescheit geben ob ich mitkomme oder nicht! Danke fürs drauf aufmerksahm machen!


 
naja,damit hab ich generell ein problem...
wer ist nochmal lesen,wurde da schon öfter drauf aufmerksam gemacht...



micha52 schrieb:


> dir auch nen schönen morgen #h
> 
> aber tröste dich, es gibt hier ein paar mehr die noch nicht mit in dahme/ bei ute waren (auch ich leider)
> also komm und staune :m


 
ich glaub wenn ihr die truppe seht dann staunt ihr nicht mehr :vik:
ihr wollt dann auch garnicht mehr weg von dort :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Auch von mir erstmal ein "MOIN MOIN"....!!
Matze mit der Abwrackprämie haste Recht.. ist noch genug Kohle da. Ist zurzeit nur ne Angst macherei.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ach ja ""Willkommen Selenter " #h
Haste auch nen richtigen Namen ??? |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ach ja ""Willkommen Selenter " #h
> Haste auch nen richtigen Namen ??? |supergri



Wuselchen , Selenter ist der  Vorname , See der Nachname :q. In so einem kleinen Ort  ( 5 Häuser , 1 Bloomburg, 1 Tanke 1 Kirche )haben die Leute nur einen Namen :q:q
( duck und ganz schnell wech )

@ Selenter Angler
|schild-g in unserer Runde der Verückten Ferkel


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Auch von mir erstmal ein "MOIN MOIN"....!!
> Matze mit der Abwrackprämie haste Recht.. ist noch genug Kohle da. Ist zurzeit nur ne Angst macherei.


 

jo,ist es definitiv...
die autohäuser machen druck damit die leute kaufen.
sagen dann zum beispiel wenn du bis zum bestimmten zeitpunkt nicht bestellst,garantieren sie nicht mehr für die prämie.
ne studie hat gezeigt das es garnicht soviel altautos gibt wie prämien zur verfügung stehen


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin, 
heute ist hier ja mal wieder ein bisschen mehr los.
Abwrackprämie hat das eigentlich was mit Wrackangeln :q((Ab-)angeln von Laichdorschen) zu tun???|kopfkrat
Na hätte mich auch gewundert wenn dieses brisante Thema hier nicht irgendwann diskutiert worden wäre.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> heute ist hier ja mal wieder ein bisschen mehr los.
> Abwrackprämie hat das eigentlich was mit Wrackangeln :q((Ab-)angeln von Laichdorschen) zu tun???|kopfkrat
> Na hätte mich auch gewundert wenn dieses brisante Thema hier nicht irgendwann diskutiert worden wäre.
> Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
> Malte





Laichdorsche angeln wir hier nicht ab,aber alle anderen Fische#d
Wollen schließlich in nen paar Jahren auch noch Fisch fangen:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



andy1608 schrieb:


> wollen schließlich in nen paar jahren auch noch fisch fangen:m


 #6#6#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

In der Angel Woche stand wieder mal drin,dass die Hai 4 zum Laichdorsch angeln war:v
Hätte den Kahn beim letzten mal,doch versenken sollen als ich mit Ihm draußen war:q


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Schwarzwusel: Natürlich hab ich auch nen richitgen Namen! Sorry das ich den bis jetzt noch nicht erwähnt habe! Ich heiße Lasse Petersen!

@hornhechteutin: Ja da hast du wirklich nicht ganz unrecht, denn das ist hier wirklich n Kaff aber dafür schön dicht drann an der Ostsee


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Ich heiße Lasse Petersen!


 Klasse Lasse :q!!!! 
Geil... Norddeutscher Elitename.... #6
Willkommen Namesvetter..:q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin Lasse ,


Selenter Angler;2381009 
@hornhechteutin: Ja da hast du wirklich nicht ganz unrecht schrieb:


> kenn doch meine alte Heimat , naja nicht direkt aber hatte einen Schulkameraden die aus Selent kommen und in Grabensee waren wir öfferst in der Dorf Disco :vik: . Bin selber in Engelau groß geworden
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Bin selber in Engelau groß geworden





Hmmmhhhh - ist mir bis jetzt so nicht aufgefallen :q :q :q



@ Lasse

Moin und |welcome: auch von mir :m


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Klasse Lasse :q!!!!
> Geil... Norddeutscher Elitename.... #6
> Willkommen Namesvetter..:q


Ja stimmt ich finde meinen Namen auch Klasse und is schon lustig das man hier sogar nen Namensvetter trift|supergri!


@hornhechteutin:
Hey da is ja mal n Zufall das du in der Gleichen Gegend wie ich aufgewachsen bist!#h Na dann weißt du ja auch wie vorteilhaft mein Wohnort als Meeresangler gelegen ist!?:q
Aber dein Wohnort ist ja selber so praktisch gelegen^^


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmhhhh - ist mir bis jetzt so nicht aufgefallen :q :q :q


 |muahah:.....#6#6#6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na das ist ja schön......
vielleicht seit ihr ja sogar verwandt.......


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmhhhh - ist mir bis jetzt so nicht aufgefallen :q :q :q



sooooo das hab ich den Wauwies erzählt . Die sind jetzt richtig sauer auf Dich :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


Selenter Angler schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin:
> Hey da is ja mal n Zufall das du in der Gleichen Gegend wie ich aufgewachsen bist!#h Na dann weißt du ja auch wie vorteilhaft mein Wohnort als Meeresangler gelegen ist!?:q
> Aber dein Wohnort ist ja selber so praktisch gelegen^^



stimmt aber Du hast die Chance mal schnell nach Hohenfelde und an die Förde zu fahren .Auch die Touren mit der Mofa nach Howacht/Lippe zum Brandungsangeln waren immer TOP #6 . Das vermisse ich hier so ein wenig auch wenn ich die Neustädter Bucht mein "Wohnzimmer nenne :q . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,bzw dich selber als wal.......
man ich könnt mich inne ecke schmeißen.
ein wal aufm mofa.........


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> stimmt aber Du hast die Chance mal schnell nach Hohenfelde und an die Förde zu fahren .Auch die Touren mit der Mofa nach Howacht/Lippe zum Brandungsangeln waren immer TOP #6 .
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
Ja da hast du recht, die Angelstellen hier bei mir in der nähe sind alle top und schnell zu erreichen!

Gruß Lasse


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> hmm,bzw dich selber als wal.......
> man ich könnt mich inne ecke schmeißen.
> ein wal aufm mofa.........


komme doch vom Lande und da haben wir schnell ein paar Stützräder + Rahmenverstärkungen angeschweißt :q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

petersen & petersen...#d...mir bleibt auch nix erspart hier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q:q


MOIN IHR BEKLOPPTEN!!! :vik:


lasse...auch von mir n |schild-g...zur mitgliedschaft in der abwrackrunde


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin du Bekloppter!^^

Ja stimmt dir bleibt wohl nichts erspart hier aber Petersen`s gibts ja bekanntlich wie Sand am Meer!

Danke fürs willkommen heißen!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> petersen & petersen...#d...mir bleibt auch nix erspart hier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :q:q
> 
> 
> MOIN IHR BEKLOPPTEN!!! :vik:


 Na Du kleine süsse Sau..... olls klor bi juch ??


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> komme doch vom Lande und da haben wir schnell ein paar Stützräder + Rahmenverstärkungen angeschweißt :q .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



|supergri|supergri|supergri



SimonHH schrieb:


> petersen & petersen...#d...mir bleibt auch nix erspart hier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :q:q
> 
> 
> MOIN IHR BEKLOPPTEN!!! :vik:
> 
> 
> lasse...auch von mir n |schild-g...zur mitgliedschaft in der abwrackrunde




nicht immer von dir auf andere schieben........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na Du kleine süsse Sau..... olls klor bi juch ??




tach mein lieblingsferkelchen...:l...jup,allns chlor hier


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicht immer von dir auf andere schieben........





nich auf andere,matze....auf dich


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nabend #h


Woran habt Ihr denn schon wieder geschnüffelt???|bigeyes








Lasst was übrig für mich


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

sach ma tom...kannst dir nix eigenes besorgen? 

schnorrer...

ok,ich bring wat mit :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

tom mein schatz,für dich haben wir immer wat über..........

simone mein freund,halt mal den ball flach,sonst zeig ich euch auch nicht wie man nur ca 50 m raus werfen kann.....
ihr anfän...........oder ne besser amateure


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> tom mein schatz,für dich haben wir immer wat über..........
> 
> simone mein freund,halt mal den ball flach,sonst zeig ich euch auch nicht wie man nur ca 50 m raus werfen kann.....
> ihr anfän...........oder ne besser amateure





50m?? |bigeyes

matzeschatz...du bist beim letzten mal schon 3x hingefallen...und da hast du nur 30m geworfen.ich sach nur...matze,tu dat nich...dat geht nich gut :q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> 50m?? |bigeyes
> 
> matzeschatz...du bist beim letzten mal schon 3x hingefallen...und da hast du nur 30m geworfen



3 x 30 sind auch 90 #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> 3 x 30 sind auch 90 #6





is richtig,tom...minus 3x rutenlänge und in anbetracht,dat matze 20m vor dem wellensaum versucht hat zu werfen...is dat ne ganz maue weite.:q:q

ok...beim nächsten mal wirds besser :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> is richtig,tom...minus 3x rutenlänge und in anbetracht,dat matze 20m vor dem wellensaum versucht hat zu werfen...is dat ne ganz maue weite.:q:q
> 
> ok...beim nächsten mal wirds besser :vik:



So, jetzt grinse ich mir mal einen und nehm die Hände unter den Tisch:q :

Aber wer fängt, hat Recht :vik:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> So, jetzt grinse ich mir mal einen und nehm die Hände unter den Tisch:q :
> 
> Aber wer fängt, hat Recht :vik:


 
hey tom, |wavey:

dat war ne glatte punktlandung , klarer sieg würd ich sagen  :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

riiiiiiichtig.
simone mein kleiner,dat war wohl ein schuss in ofen ;-)

ich hab gefangen,trotz eurer komischen hin und her rechnung hab ich die richtige weite gehabt ..


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ich hab gefangen,trotz eurer komischen hin und her rechnung hab ich die richtige weite gehabt ..


 
Ja stimmt, der Erfolg gib einem immer Recht:q 
Ich werfe auch nicht gerade besonders weit und fange doch manchmal besser als die 100 meter+ Katapulte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nabend,
so hier scheint auch schon wieder Feierabend zu sein. Werde mich dann wohl auch mal ins Bettchen begeben.
Gruß aus Hamburg|gutenach
Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wat ?? Feierabend ?? Es geht doch jetzt erst los wenns dunkel wird ...wir sind doch hier schließlich unter Brandungsangler #6, dann liebt man nicht das angeln sondern lebt es :m..und stellt seinen Tagesrhytmus danach um !!
Gruß Benni


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So Schicht im Schacht...
*Licht aus*


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin.......




Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, der Erfolg gib einem immer Recht:q
> Ich werfe auch nicht gerade besonders weit und fange doch manchmal besser als die 100 meter+ Katapulte


 

naja wozu sollt ich auch so weit raus werfen wenn die fische am land stehen?


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
minus 7 Grad ich glaube ich werde bekloppt.
@gluefix
soll ja auch Leute geben die irgendwann arbeiten müssen.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

auch hier nen frostigen guten morgen |wavey:

bei uns in heinkenborstel sage und schreibe -10 Grad |grich glaub ich werd irre)
in hamburg "warme" -7 Grad


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ all

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit den mefo´s am dahmer strand aus ;+

lohnt im moment ein einsatz, oder ist es zu kalt?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> wie siehts denn eigentlich mit den mefo´s am dahmer strand aus ;+


Wenn Mefos denn Dahmeshöved... 
Aber wie es da Mefotechnisch zur Zeit aussieht kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen... #c
Aber wie heisst es immer so schön ????
Versuch macht klug


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,mefos denk ich mal ist momentan schlecht,ist doch recht kalt.....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> wie siehts denn eigentlich mit den mefo´s am dahmer strand aus ;+
> 
> lohnt im moment ein einsatz, oder ist es zu kalt?





Moin moin


War heute mit dem Boot draußen#h Schweine kalt, Hafen halb zugefroren und Fisch nur auf dem Echolot bei 16-25 Meter gesehen|kopfkrat
Gefangen,nur kalte Füße#d
Kannst dir überlegen ob du los willst:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Männers...wollte mal wieder Hallo sagen


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin Männers...wollte mal wieder Hallo sagen


 

der marco zu dieser uhrzeit....|bigeyes

ich glob du bist krank :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Neheeeeeeeee.... Feierabend


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Neheeeeeeeee.... Feierabend


 


kann ich besser
wooooocheneeeeendeeeeee:vik:












muß aber morgen zu gericht und hab am we kidd´s dienst


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na siehste... Ich muss zwar bis Freitag, aber dann habe ich WE und kann machen was isch will  Angeln, Fischen, feiern??? Ach...die Auswahl ist groß...ich weiß dat noch nicht so genau


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Na siehste... Ich muss zwar bis Freitag, aber dann habe ich WE und kann machen was isch will  Angeln, Fischen, feiern??? Ach...die Auswahl ist groß...ich weiß dat noch nicht so genau


 

|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wasn hier los???


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> wasn hier los???



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ähm...nix, wieso??

#c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ähm ?????
nur so........


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

puuuh... ich dachte schon hier wäre Action...


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nix action, ich mach mal Feierabend jetzt!
Gruß und Gute Nacht aus Hamburg|gutenach
Malte


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich geh auch mal schlafen... So Männers ..bis morgen... guts Nächle


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
huch noch Licht an!?!
Schwarzwusel bist Du krank? Oder nur vergessen. Oder jetzt doch in eon Aktien investiert.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin auch aus dem schönen niedersachsen.......


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin auch aus dem schönen niedersachsen.......



Von mir auch ausm schönen Niedersachsen!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> Von mir auch ausm schönen Niedersachsen!



Lügner , Niedersachsen und schön ?????? Paaaaa . Im Vergleich zu S-H ist NIedersachsen ne M... Bude :vik:
duck und ganz schnell wech :vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


P.S : auch von mir aus dem schönsten Bundesland S-H einen wunderschönen guuuten Morgen Rasselbande


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ausm schönen Niedersachsen!


|kopfkrat........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.....|bla:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> P.S : auch von mir aus dem schönsten Bundesland S-H einen wunderschönen guuuten Morgen Rasselbande


 

@Hornwaleuter !!! Guten Morgen Nachbar :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Lügner , Niedersachsen und schön ?????? Paaaaa . Im Vergleich zu S-H ist NIedersachsen ne M... Bude :vik:
> duck und ganz schnell wech :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha
> 
> 
> P.S : auch von mir aus dem schönsten Bundesland S-H einen wunderschönen guuuten Morgen Rasselbande


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....|bla:


 

#c#c#c
weiß garnicht was ihr habt?

ihr wohnt zwar am wasser, dafür sind wir hier aufm festland in mitteldeutschland schon soweit und haben sogar zahnbürste und ne waschmaschine...
ihr müsst immer noch zur ostsee laufen,wasser holen,wasser abkochen und und und.......
oder warum schriebt ihr andauernd das ihr wieder ans wasser geht(fahrt)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ihr müsst immer noch zur ostsee laufen,wasser holen,wasser abkochen und und und.......
> oder warum schriebt ihr andauernd das ihr wieder ans wasser geht(fahrt)


Wir sind halt noch echte Naturburschen....
und nicht sonne Weicheier wie Ihr....
Ihr könnt ja nicht mal mehr`n Loch in Schnee p....n.


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also, da muss ich auch mal etwas zu schreiben|rolleyes
@Celler
manchmal ist es hier oben auch nicht rosig und es gibt Probleme die ihr Heidschnucken dort nicht habt:
Ich habe einen Weg zum Wasser der ca. 5 Minuten mit dem Auto dauert.
10 Minuten mit dem Auto und ich erreiche entweder den Nord,Süd,Ost oder Westteil Der Insel Fehmarn.
Kann mich hier also auch jeglicher Windbedingung anpassen.
War auch schon mehrere male einfach nur in der Mittagspause mit der Spinnrute am Wasser und fing meine Mefo.
Ist das Wetter beim Brandungsangeln schlecht packe ich eben ein und gehe am nächsten Tag noch mal für 2-3 Stündchen loswenn ich möchte.

Und da liegt das Problem was ich ständig habe:

Manchmal weiß ich gar nicht wo ich hinfahren soll zum Angeln.
Denn manche Tage beißt es fast überall sehr Gut:m:vik:#6|muahah:#g


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Platte !! |good:
Ja ja die lieben Heidschnucken wissen garnicht wie schwer wir dat manchmal haben hier im Hohen Norden.:q:q:q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Tach Leude,

jatzt hat´s mich erwischt
schüttelfrost, fieber, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> Tach Leude,
> 
> jatzt hat´s mich erwischt
> schüttelfrost, fieber,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,



ach nööööö , ab in die Heia und schwitzen + Wick dann biste den Mist morgen los . 

@Wuselchen
gut das wir alten Säcke solche Probleme nie nicht haben . Wir sind ja abgehärtet durch unsere Angeltouren in jungen Jahren bei Wind, Regen , Schnee und Eis :vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin bin ja aus Hamburgo habe jetzt gerade gehört das die Niedergesachsten üben aufrecht zugehen stimmt das ? Und Hannover soll sogar eine eigene Abfahrt gekommen|bigeyes also ich finde ein Rastplatz hätte auch gereicht :vik: achja Wasser haben die da auch, Mordsee oder so jedefalls soll es da keine Fische mehr geben alle umgebracht worden


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Wuselchen
> gut das wir alten Säcke solche Probleme nie nicht haben . Wir sind ja abgehärtet durch unsere Angeltouren in jungen Jahren bei Wind, Regen , Schnee und Eis :vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Genauso sieht es aus Micha.... #6
Die Jugend von heute ist völlig verweichlicht
Nur noch inner warmen Bude vorm PC sitzen...
und wenn se mal 5 min. draussen Schnee schippen sollen sind se gleich 7 Tage krank....|supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> Tach Leude,
> 
> jatzt hat´s mich erwischt
> schüttelfrost, fieber,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,



na denn  gute Besserung 

und das der
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am 28. wieder weg ist.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es aus Micha.... #6
> Die Jugend von heute ist völlig verweichlicht
> Nur noch inner warmen Bude vorm PC sitzen...
> und wenn se mal 5 min. draussen Schnee schippen sollen sind se gleich 7 Tage krank....|supergri


 
Das kann ich bei mir nicht bestätigen! Ich bin noch ein echter "Naturbursche"#6 und geh bein Wind und Wetter raus zum Angeln!:vik:

MfG Lasse


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute ist völlig verweichlicht
> Nur noch inner warmen Bude vorm PC sitzen...



Ich fühl mich jetzt mal nicht angesprochen! nech Wusel|evil:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Wuselchen
> gut das wir alten Säcke solche Probleme nie nicht haben . Wir sind ja abgehärtet durch unsere Angeltouren in jungen Jahren bei Wind, Regen , Schnee und Eis :vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Also an eine Tour kann ich mich noch sehr genau erinnern :q
Da wart ihr aber schon alt :g:m


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So sach denn mal Gute Nacht!
@wusel
denk an das Licht
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also an eine Tour kann ich mich noch sehr genau erinnern :q
> Da wart ihr aber schon alt :g:m


@ Micadoman !! 
Die anderen Touren kannst Du auch garnicht wissen..#d
Zu der Zeit biste noch mit kurzer Hose und Holzgewehr um Tannbaum gelaufen..:q 
Oder warste da sogar noch als Grashalm aufer Wiese unterwegs ??
Naja könnte hinkommen war glaube ich "Winter""2001"" :vik:


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
aus süd SH. Endlich wieder Plus Temperaturen.
Huch das Licht ist ja schon wieder an geblieben. Wusel hat wohl doch in eon Aktien investiert.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin auch aus dem schönen niedersachsen mit einer autobahnabfahrt...

jeder hat seine vor und nachteile.
ihr könnt eben froh sein das ihr gerade noch so in deutschland wohnt,sonst würden ganz andere sitten herschen ;-)


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Mädels,
noch der Rest von Heute und dann endlich Wochenende!#6

...und nur noch 7 Tage bis zum 28.:l:l

Gruß aus der Nordheide:m


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> noch der Rest von Heute und dann endlich Wochenende!#6
> 
> ...und nur noch 7 Tage bis zum 28.:l:l
> 
> Gruß aus der Nordheide:m


 

Nordheide... gehört celle nicht zu Norditalien...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

#h:q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,


olli B. schrieb:


> Nordheide... gehört celle nicht zu Norditalien...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> #h:q:q:q



stimmt .Als ich bei Y Abenteuertours war , hieß es immer , das die Jungs beim Kreiswehrersatzamt Palermo gebucht haben :q:q:q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin !!!!!! !!#h
Wow.... Plusgrade..... es geht aufwärts 
(Aber leider nur kurz |gr

@Ute !!! 
Moin Bella...!!!!!#h :g :q
(Ich seh Dich .... )


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin,
also im Inet hab ich mir auch eine 2 wochen Prognose für Lübeck und Umgebung angsehen. Ab dem Wochenende soll es anscheinend deutlich bergauf gehen. Nächste Woche liegen die Temperaturen zwischen 2 und 8°C und nachts weniger starker Fost, aber ich denke mit den Wassertemperaturen gehts wohl eher langsam hoch, die sind momentan ja bei nur 2 °C |bigeyes...son 5 °C wäre bestimmt ne nette Sache.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mööönsch Malte !!! 
Hier mut Du denn aber ok dat Lich ut moken...:m


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bin doch noch da. Nichts Licht aus#h


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
miteinander!!!
@wusel
#ckann mich ja nicht um alles kümmern.
Ich bin übrigends für den Einbau von Bewegungsmeldern
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte​


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin...
na hier ist ja auch nichts mehr los???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin...
> na hier ist ja auch nichts mehr los???


 Was soll hier auch los sein. ?? 
Bei diesen Temperaturen sind wir jeden Tag anner Ostsee....:vik::m:vik:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Was soll hier auch los sein. ??
> Bei diesen Temperaturen sind wir jeden Tag anner Ostsee....:vik::m:vik:


 

auch tach :m


und petri für´s we  #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> auch tach :m
> 
> 
> und petri für´s we #6


 |bigeyes kommst Du nicht ??


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nee, leider nicht#c

hat ute dir doch bestimmt gesagt, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> hat ute dir doch bestimmt gesagt, oder? |kopfkrat


|bigeyes......... |kopfkrat.......... #c.......:q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes......... |kopfkrat.......... #c.......:q


 
dat petri bezieht sich auf´s letzte we (du warst doch auf dem wasser und hast nen dorsch gefangen, oder?) |kopfkrat


ich habe eine indisponierte "holde" zu hause und bin deswegen am 28.nicht dabei |krach:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> ich habe eine indisponierte "holde" zu hause und bin deswegen am 28.nicht dabei |krach:


|bigeyes  Denn hast Du also Zuhause den Rock an..........
|muahah:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Denn hast Du also Zuhause den Rock an..........
> |muahah:


 
kannst ja mal gugucken kommen ...............#h

nee, hab jetzt aber keine lust den ganzen sch.... noch mal zu wiederholen
nur soviel: bin nicht so ganz unschuldig daran


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> nee, hab jetzt aber keine lust den ganzen sch.... noch mal zu wiederholen


 Schon klar ... war ja auch nur Spass #6


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schon klar ... war ja auch nur Spass #6


 

hab aich auch so aufgenommen #h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ah der micha war erfolgreich auf der ostsee.......
warst mit der ute unterwegs?
kannst ja mal schön grüssen von mir


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> kannst ja mal schön grüssen von mir


 Na klar...#h


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Braucht man ab 40 nicht wieder mehr schlaf |kopfkrat...Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das ist so :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich glaub du verwechselst das mit schlaf am meer......


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

versteh ich jetzt nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

dafür bist du auch noch zu jung ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> dafür bist du auch noch zu jung ;-)


 Gut Matze ... sehr gut. #6...|supergri


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> dafür bist du auch noch zu jung ;-)



So ein Klug*******r...das eine Jahr #c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So Mädels .... bis morschen #h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



gluefix schrieb:


> So ein Klug*******r...das eine Jahr #c


 Ein Jahr mehr Lebenserfahrung kann viel sein...:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wenn du wüsstest.
frag die leute die mich kennen lieber nicht nach den geschichten die ich in dahme immer erzähle.

gn8 micha


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ein Jahr mehr Lebenserfahrung kann viel sein...:m



Sprach der große obi wan knobi :q:q:q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Gute Nacht an alle #h....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Mädels !!!!! #h#h#h


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

War von euch jemand schonmal wieder los?


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

#h#h#h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> War von euch jemand schonmal wieder los?



nö, aber am Samstag ist großes Treffen der Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde in Dahme und mit Dame!
:m


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hey, #h
ward ihr heute alle fischen oder warum ist hier nichts los ;+


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wir habe schon mal alle "vorgetestet" und den Besatz reingebracht in den See, damits dann Samstag rund gehen kann


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,
so Jungs ab in die Heia ich geh jetzt in die Disco und wenn ich um 3 Uhr nach Hause komme möchte ich kein Posting mehr sehen das nach 0.00 Uhr ist von der Kindergarten Crew :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ist denn schon wieder Ü50 Party irgendwo??? wat anderes hat ja grad net auf...

Naja.... dann mal viel Spaßbeim Apfelsaft trinken und Bananen essen Micha!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ist denn schon wieder Ü50 Party irgendwo??? wat anderes hat ja grad net auf...
> 
> Naja.... dann mal viel Spaßbeim Apfelsaft trinken und Bananen essen Micha!!!!!



Apfelsaft = *Apfelkorn*:vik:
Bananen = *Bananenbrei* hab ja nicht mehr so viele Zähne


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Apfelsaft = *Apfelkorn*:vik:
> Bananen = *Bananenbrei* hab ja nicht mehr so viele Zähne


Tanzen = *Kopfnicken *(die Knochen machen ja net mehr so mit)

Flirten = *Blicktkontakt *und dann fragen "Wie hoch ist deine                      Rente"

Toilettengang = *2 Betreuer* kommen eh mit um mir zu helfen

Getränkebestellung = *2 x Doppelherz* büdde 

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na ihr seit ja drauf....

@wal
mal schauen wie es dir nachher geht,ich werd hier auf dich warten....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

micha...gieß dir ma die opi & omi mischung inne rübe


10cl doppelherz
10cl tai-ginseng
30cl espresso extra strong


und als snack zwischendurch ne viagra


...da gehst ab wir ne gedopte pershing und claudia heiratet dich glatt nochmal


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so Jungs ab in die Heia ich geh jetzt in die Disco und wenn ich um 3 Uhr nach Hause komme möchte ich kein Posting mehr sehen das nach 0.00 Uhr ist von der Kindergarten Crew :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Da hat es aber jemand ganz schön mit der Disco. |kopfkrat...ich glaube wir sollten ihn ma wirklich dorthin mitnehmen und ma schauen wie er sich so als Tanzbär macht #6.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



gluefix schrieb:


> und ma schauen wie er sich so als Tanz_*bär*_ macht #6.



:m:m:m

Ich hau mich wech....... Du meinst Tanzwaschbär


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

oder TanzWAL


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> :m:m:m
> 
> Ich hau mich wech....... Du meinst Tanzwaschbär


Warum |kopfkrat ?? Ist er schon so klein und grau #c ??


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Möchte mich nicht dazu äußern


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

genau.
er bringt schliesslich die wattis mit.....
wir müssen lieb sein....


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sag ma celler, warum bist eigentlich immer um diese Zeit am arbeiten |kopfkrat...Wasn das für nen Jop, bewachst du nen Laufhaus oder was :m.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ne ich arbeite in drei schichten in der rohstoffproduktion einer farbherstellungs firma.
produzieren z.b. für die bildzeitung.....


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin!
So auch hier ein freundliches Guten Morgen an alle Schlafmützen und Brandungsverrückte.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ne ich arbeite in drei schichten in der rohstoffproduktion einer farbherstellungs firma.
> produzieren z.b. für die bildzeitung.....



... und seine Kollegen machen die Farbe für die Geldscheine!

... vielleicht bringt er mal einen Topf mit!#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mahlzeit !!!!!!!


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin, alle Discogänger und Waschbären wieder fit  ??


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
so Schnauze voll!!! Mehr als 12 Stunden halte ich das höchstens in der Brandung aus - im Büro auf keinen Fall.
Schluß für Heute!!!!
Wenn das so weiter geht wird Freitag nen langer Tag.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

uih,na dat ja nicht so doll.
12 stunden dürfen wir garnicht arbeiten.
dann gibts ärger mit der geschäftsleitung.
man jut das wir nach jeder schicht ne ablösung haben ;-)


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na celler mein neuer Board Kumpel #h wie gehts wie stehts ?? Ich hab heute auch schon fleißig für die Prüfungen gelernt und sogar was begriffen :vik:. Jetzt kann ich ja guten Gewissens das Wochenende genießen.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@gluefix
wenn ich mir das mit deinen Postings so anschau sollte ich auch nochmal studieren.:q Vielleicht auch diesen Geoschweinkram?? - :vikder gibts da noch ne tolle alternative??
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> @gluefix
> wenn ich mir das mit deinen Postings so anschau sollte ich auch nochmal studieren.:q Vielleicht auch diesen Geoschweinkram?? - :vikder gibts da noch ne tolle alternative??
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte





ja malte...die gibts...geh in rente


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

.. coool kann man das jetzt auch studieren|supergri.
Werde mich gleich morgen Einschreiben.
Gruß aus Bergstedt|wavey:
Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> @gluefix
> wenn ich mir das mit deinen Postings so anschau sollte ich auch nochmal studieren.:q Vielleicht auch diesen Geoschweinkram?? - :vikder gibts da noch ne tolle alternative??
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat...da mag mich wohl einer nicht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat...du musst meine Postings ja nicht lesen und schon gar nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

uups |kopfkratich glaub du hast da was falsch verstanden! Sorry war nicht so gemeint.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> uups |kopfkratich glaub du hast da was falsch verstanden! Sorry war nicht so gemeint.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte



passt schon :m und hab dich ma nicht so...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ihr 2 heulsusen ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ihr 2 heulsusen ;-)


 #6#6#6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

micha,wollen wir nicht mal am TP angeln


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

...keiner mag mich:c









Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> ...keiner mag mich:c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte



Komm Petri kriegst nen bussi von Celler und mir:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> micha,wollen wir nicht mal am TP angeln


 Na klar !!! 
Können wir ja Samstag noch drüber abstimmen.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

super hamburg ole ole






uns hsv hat wieder gewonnen!:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> super hamburg ole ole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uns hsv hat wieder gewonnen!:vik:



hab auch nichts anderes erwartet :q
*Wer wird Deutscher Meister ?**H H HSV* :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na klar !!!
> Können wir ja Samstag noch drüber abstimmen.



abgelehnt wo kommen wir den da hin wenn die Jugend was zu sagen hat . Wie alten Säcke klönen das aus und sagen dann wo es lang geht sooooooooooooooooooooooooo :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Wir alten Säcke klönen das aus und sagen dann wo es lang geht sooooooooooooooooooooooooo :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 
Jawohl..Ja.... #6#6#6


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin
So noch etwa 10 Stunden und dann hab ichs geschafft.
Wochenende !!!:vik:
Bis später.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin zusammen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #h#h#h
Wetter gut .... alles gut....:g


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

***freu***


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

noch n paar wetterinfos:


regen...4 grad...nordost 8...in böen 9-10...sonne nur aufm foto :q


schööööner tach morgen :vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

***ärgerlich***

Aber wenn ich mit euch zusammen bin scheint doch immer die Sonne! #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> noch n paar wetterinfos:
> 
> 
> regen...4 grad...nordost 8...in böen 9-10...sonne nur aufm foto :q


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 
Südost 3-4 Knoten = 2-3 Bft


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

...Könnte doch schlimmer kommen?!?

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wir werden dat morgen schon drehen.
ansonsten stellen wir uns so zum wind das wir ihn voll von vorn  kriegen ;-)
scheiß auf vorhersagen,wir drehen das schon


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Guten morgen Ihr Helden......#h#h#h


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin, moin Mädels und Jungs,

bestes Wetter hier im Norden.

Kein Regen, kaum Wind eben echtes Grillwetter und Eure Ruten könnt Ihr im Auto lassen, da beist eh nichts an.

Viel Spass Euch Verrückten, wäre gerne bei Euch aber ich muß ja malochen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jou, Moin gesacht #h

Genau Caddel, heute macht das Wetter keine Zicken,
da kann man auch im Freien.....Grillen.:q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
ich hör immer Ruten im Auto lassen!??! Dafür fahre ich nicht an die Ostsee. Grillen kann man auch in Hamburg Super.
Bis Gleich!!!
Gruß aus Hamburg#h
Malte


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Malte,

aber hier ist die Luft besser als in Hamburg.:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



caddel schrieb:


> Malte,
> 
> aber hier ist die Luft besser als in Hamburg.:m



Aber dafür gab es hier meer Fisch :q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin !!! 
Man ist dat hier dunkel......


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,ist echt wenig los hier momenten....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,ist echt wenig los hier momenten....



Die sind bestimmt alle am Angeln


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,die jungs und mädels können auch nicht genug kriegen....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mentale vorbereitung auf samstach


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mentale vorbereitung auf samstach


Was war da????|kopfkrat












Aaach ja, die chaoten alle wieder treffen :q:q:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Was war da????|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaach ja, die chaoten alle wieder treffen :q:q:m





geeenaaau :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin !!!!!! #h#h#h


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Eben falls Moin moin#h

Wetter ist aller Best:m Werde heute mal im Osten Mefoś jagen:q Is schön ablandig Wind Mal schauen wat kommt|kopfkrat


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na denn viel Spass Andy und berichte mal wenn du back bist#h


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Platte schrieb:


> Na denn viel Spass Andy und berichte mal wenn du back bist#h




Mal schauen ob ich das noch kann,habe schon über 4 Monate nicht mehr im Wasser gestanden:c
Kann also nur gut werden#6


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na dann wird es aber auch zeit#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich das noch kann,habe schon über 4 Monate nicht mehr im Wasser gestanden:c
> Kann also nur gut werden#6



Kann nicht sein kuck doch mal auf die Fotos vom 28.!

Du meinst sicherlich ....mit Angel am Wasser gestanden.

Dann haddu sicherlich recht!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin auch von mir.
man hab ich kein bock,shize spätschicht und draussen ist so ein geiles forellenwetter


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin Brandungsexperten !
Na das sieht ja recht überschaubar aus|kopfkrat. Bin wohl nicht der einzige der etwas im Stress ist. Bereite mich mental auf meinen Urlaub vor.
Bis denne
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin !! #h
Gibst nix neues an der Brandungsfront ????


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich sag auch ma Moin Moin #h, Hallo Schwarzwusel und celler, Haiscore  und alle die mich letztens noch kennengelernt haben #h. Geht ma wieder los und berichtet, ich kann ja leider nicht diesen Monat :v. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein kuck doch mal auf die Fotos vom 28.!
> 
> Du meinst sicherlich ....mit Angel am Wasser gestanden.
> 
> Dann haddu sicherlich recht!




Andreas ich meine "Im Wasser" stehen und angeln


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Platte schrieb:


> Na denn viel Spass Andy und berichte mal wenn du back bist#h




Moin moin


Wetter aller Best #6
Watbüxx ist auch noch dicht
Wasser stehen und laufen geht auch super#h
Fische beißen auch:m
40ziger und 42ziger Mefoś auf Spiro mit Fliege
43ziger Mefo auf Blech 
Leider alle Untermaßig


War aber ein guter Einstig für Samstag:m
dann dürfen auch die "Großen" beißen


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Wetter aller Best #6
> Watbüxx ist auch noch dicht
> Wasser stehen und laufen geht auch super#h
> Fische beißen auch:m
> 40ziger und 42ziger Mefoś auf Spiro mit Fliege
> 43ziger Mefo auf Blech
> Leider alle Untermaßig
> 
> 
> War aber ein guter Einstig für Samstag:m
> dann dürfen auch die "Großen" beißen


 
super andi,

dickes petri #6

wo warst Du denn ;+


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Das Nest heißt Warnkenhagen Schöne gegend zum Spinnfischen:m
Flach,Mischgrund,Riffe und Rinnen:m
War nur leider ein wenig kurz konnte nur Nachmittags
Nächstes mal werde ich gleich morgenś hin und bis Abendś bleiben


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kleiner Tipp, versuchs mal 5 km weiter östlich in Steinbeck. Da ist es eben so und du kommst direkt bis ans Wasser mit dem Auto #6.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> 40ziger und 42ziger Mefoś auf Spiro mit Fliege
> 43ziger Mefo auf Blech


Das war ja schon mal ein schöner Vorgeschmack für Samstag.. wa ? #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das war ja schon mal ein schöner Vorgeschmack für Samstag.. wa ? #6




Jetzt kann es nur noch besser laufen#6
Glaube und hoffe ich|kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na dann mal petri zu deinen fängen ;-)

samstag?war da nicht irgend was mit angeln bei mc donald"s ;-)
gibts da auch mefos???
dann muss ich gleich nach feierabend mal hin ......


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> samstag?war da nicht irgend was mit angeln bei mc donald"s ;-)
> gibts da auch mefos???


 Bi uns anner Ostsee gibbet alles :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

der neid wird immer grösser ;-)


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ach ich habe noch ein Foto vom 28. gefunden.

Wuselchen mir seinem netten Freund:

http://img239.*ih.us/img239/7092/cimg3594.jpg


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jau mein Freund Gorbatschow !!
Der Typ hat mich angehaucht und ich dachte ich hätte ne Flasche Vodka gesoffen,,,,


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

war aber auch ne merkwürdige gestalt.

krass war es ja,dass er nachher aufeinmal spurlos verschwunden war nachdem seine kollegen mit dem boot wieder geankert hatten.
warum der wohl nicht mit aufs boot durfte............


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jau mein Freund Gorbatschow !!
> Der Typ hat mich angehaucht und ich dachte ich hätte ne Flasche Vodka gesoffe,,,,



Dann muß er Matze ja lange und intensiv geküsst haben |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> warum der wohl nicht mit aufs boot durfte............


Ins Auto durfte er glaub ich auch nicht #c...
Er hockte ja noch Lattenstramm alleine auf`m Zaun als wir abgehauen sind :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann muß er Matze ja lange und intensiv geküsst haben |supergri


 Das brannte mir auch aufer Zunge ..
Aber Matze musste ja schon genug einstecken :m
Der Arme |bigeyes


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Als Fischrjunge und ich abgehauen sind, lag er unter ner Menge Angelkram/ Klamotten und schlief. Nur die Füße haben raus gekuckt #c...


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



gluefix schrieb:


> Als Fischrjunge und ich abgehauen sind, lag er unter ner Menge Angelkram/ Klamotten und schlief. Nur die Füße haben raus gekuckt #c...


Wer? Matze oder Gorbi?|supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Beide :m


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na ja, wenigstens hat er einen neuen Freund gefunden#v
Gorbi war ja ziemlich anhänglich, und mein Bier wollte er auch noch #d


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Gorbis Kollegen haben nachts beim Fischerverein noch ein bisserl Boot-fahrn geübt ... auufem Land und im Sand. Angeschlagen, mit Fisch - konnte aber nicht vääärssschtehhhn wieviel... Da sind wir lieber wieder wech.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Platte schrieb:


> Wer? Matze oder Gorbi?|supergri


 
Muss Gorbi gewesen sein, denn dem Matze hab ich zum Abschied noch das Händchen geschüttelt. :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



gluefix schrieb:


> denn dem Matze hab ich zum Abschied noch das Händchen geschüttelt. :m


 Ob er das wohl noch weist ??????


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
so Jungs melde mich ab. Zwei Wochen Urlaub.:q Machts gut und bis später. Den Mefo Jägern für Samstag nen dickes Petri Heil.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> so Jungs melde mich ab. Zwei Wochen Urlaub.:q Machts gut und bis später. Den Mefo Jägern für Samstag nen dickes Petri Heil.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte





Dann viel Spaß im Urlaub|kopfkrat
Werden den Mefoś schon nachstellen:m fangen is ja ne andere sache:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> so Jungs melde mich ab. Zwei Wochen Urlaub.


Viel Spass im Urlaub... komm gesund und munter wieder |wavey:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ob er das wohl noch weist ??????


 
Ich glaube nicht |supergri...das war nur so ein gebrabbel |kopfkrat...Ute hat mir eben am Telefon erzählt wie gut er abens noch dabei war in der Grillhütte ...nächstes Mal bleibe ich auch länger und mache den Spass mal mit #6.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ute hat mir eben am Telefon erzählt wie gut er abens noch dabei war in der Grillhütte


Olle Petze !!!!!:l


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann muß er Matze ja lange und intensiv geküsst haben |supergri


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ins Auto durfte er glaub ich auch nicht #c...
> Er hockte ja noch Lattenstramm alleine auf`m Zaun als wir abgehauen sind :q


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das brannte mir auch aufer Zunge ..
> Aber Matze musste ja schon genug einstecken :m
> Der Arme |bigeyes


 


Platte schrieb:


> Wer? Matze oder Gorbi?|supergri


 


nemles schrieb:


> Beide :m


 


Platte schrieb:


> Na ja, wenigstens hat er einen neuen Freund gefunden#v
> Gorbi war ja ziemlich anhänglich, und mein Bier wollte er auch noch #d


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ob er das wohl noch weist ??????


 




gluefix schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht |supergri...das war nur so ein gebrabbel |kopfkrat...Ute hat mir eben am Telefon erzählt wie gut er abens noch dabei war in der Grillhütte ...nächstes Mal bleibe ich auch länger und mache den Spass mal mit #6.


 
zum allen die hier geschrieben haben würde ich jetzt gern den stinkefinger smiley einfüngen.:r





petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> so Jungs melde mich ab. Zwei Wochen Urlaub.:q Machts gut und bis später. Den Mefo Jägern für Samstag nen dickes Petri Heil.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte


 

dir bzw euch nen angenehmen urlaub.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> zum allen die hier geschrieben haben würde ich jetzt gern den stinkefinger smiley einfüngen.:r


Mach doch... Feigling Feigling...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nene,hab ja schon ne verwarnung ;-)


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na Matze du alte Brauerei :q....heute gar nicht weg sondern vorm PC ??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> nene,hab ja schon ne verwarnung ;-)


 Sag ich doch.. FEIGLING


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Auch hier einen schönen Sonntag Morgen


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin Gemeinde |wavey:

Hier regnets mal wieder Bindfäden #q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mahlzeit !!! #h#h#h


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin #h..hier war ja die letzten 2 Tage wenig los...bestimmt seid ihr alle angeln gewesen, stimmts ? |supergri...
Gruß Benni


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nicht alle, aber einige :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hihi...ich heute


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na dann mal Petri Heil mcmarco :vik:...Wo gehts denn hin ?


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mein angelwochenende in rerik ist heute zu ende...
hier die fänge:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62223&page=6


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Gratuliere zu deinen klasse Fängen, Kann sich ja sehen lassen #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Platte schrieb:


> Gratuliere zu deinen klasse Fängen, Kann sich ja sehen lassen #6




Du sage mal,kannst du etwa Nachts nicht schlafen;+ 
Andere stehen schon wieder auf und gehen angeln:m


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

..moin..
petri  zu den platten..

hoffe ,ich habe nächste woche auch
n paar bisse (bin ne woche auf dem campingpatz)

die brücke werd ich auf jeden fall auch mitnehmen
wenns nicht immer so voll wäre:c..

greetz

lars


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hans albers schrieb:


> ..moin..
> petri zu den platten..
> 
> hoffe ,ich habe nächste woche auch
> n paar bisse (bin ne woche auf dem campingpatz)
> 
> die brücke werd ich auf jeden fall auch mitnehmen
> wenns nicht immer so voll wäre:c..
> 
> greetz
> 
> lars


 
du wirst lachen: nur donnerstag voll. freitag und selbst samstag waren als ich kam nur 2 angler da und das blieb auch so. gestern vor der abreise bin ich um 18.00 mit meinem fischbrötchen die brücke hoch und da kam grad der erste.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> du wirst lachen: nur donnerstag voll. freitag und selbst samstag waren als ich kam nur 2 angler da und das blieb auch so. gestern vor der abreise bin ich um 18.00 mit meinem fischbrötchen die brücke hoch und da kam grad der erste.




24 platte....und ein fischbrötchen...naja...is ja nich doll,nä?! :q


petri...:m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> 24 platte....und ein fischbrötchen...naja...is ja nich doll,nä?! :q
> 
> 
> petri...:m





Simönchen#h
Nen Fischbrötchen am Samstag wäre auch ne tolle Sache gewesen,nä:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Nen Fischbrötchen am Samstag wäre auch ne tolle Sache gewesen,nä:m


 Aber nur mit Matjes...  und die hinterher..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Fisch muss ja schwimmen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

joooo....n legger matjesbrötchen hätte wat für sich gehabt #6

und dazu...



"eeeeeisgekühlter bommerlunder..."


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Maaaan, ist dat ruhig hier... Männers, wat los???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Maaaan, ist dat ruhig hier... Männers, wat los???


 Dat frag ich mich auch....#c
Ham wohl alle ihre Brandungsache inne Ecke geschmissen |bigeyes


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Richtig ,Brandungsgammeln war gestern.Es lebe das Belly oder Kajakfischen :vik: nichts für ungut aber das ist die Wahrheit


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hier ist ja echt nichts mehr los....


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Soooo...mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen geb :q...Die Brandung lebt noch, zumindest tief in mir :vik:..Das ist nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, denn im April und Mai geht sicherlich wieder was in der Brandung :q (steht zumindest in meinem schönen, dicken Buch übers Meeresangeln, welches ich mir gegönnt habe). 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mahlzeit !!!!!! #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Auch Mahlzeit  Immer noch nicht viel  los hier


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mahlzeit #h


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@simon: gibt doch bald abendbrot hmm


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @simon: gibt doch bald abendbrot hmm




hm...joa :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Juhuuuuuu !!! 
Es ist Leben inner Bude.....:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

"Leben"??? HIHI.... Nenn man das nicht "die ersten Zuckungen"????


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

guden aaabend :vik:

son schiet,
uns HSV nur 1:1 mist


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

und wieder ne Seite mit nix voll bekommen .Wenn keine Fische in Ufernähe sind kann man keine fangen und wenn es beim Hsvlau keinen gibt der Tore schießen kann sollte man sich vielleicht übers Wochenendwetter unterhalten .Und Samstag wird mit der Gummiente angegriffen jawohl


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> und wieder ne Seite mit nix voll bekommen .Wenn keine Fische in Ufernähe sind kann man keine fangen und wenn es beim Hsvlau keinen gibt der Tore schießen kann sollte man sich vielleicht übers Wochenendwetter unterhalten .Und Samstag wird mit der Gummiente angegriffen jawohl


 
  Dann paddel mal schön raus und scheuche nen paar Brocken ans Ufer, damit ich sie fangen kann :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hauerha...hier überschlagen sich ja die ereignisse...ich komm ja gar nich mehr mit dem lesen mit :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin gluefix Du solltest heute Dein Nachtlager in Dahme TP aufschlagen  und SimonHH für Dich werde ich einwenig laaaagsaaamer schreiben denn Legastenie ist keine Schande:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> moin gluefix Du solltest heute Dein Nachtlager in Dahme TP aufschlagen  und SimonHH für Dich werde ich einwenig laaaagsaaamer schreiben denn Legastenie ist keine Schande:m




oh..dahs isst jah liep vonn dier.dahnkeh.:m ahbär,wehnn duh mainßt,dahs iech kayn däutsch färsteh oder schraibn kahn,muhst duh miech maal farat faan seen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Aua... hab gerade Kopfkino  |uhoh:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Guten Abend Jungs #h...Geht doch mal wieder an die Brandung. Ich möchte mal wissen ob es da langsam wieder läuft, denn das Wasser soll bereits an die 4 ° C gehen ! D sollte doch laaaaaaangsam wieder was kommen #c ?? Ich kann die nächsten 2 Wochen leider noch nicht selber antesten #q...Das fühlt sich an, wie  als wenn ich versuche mit dem rauchen aufzuhören :c:c:c.
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Huhu #h..bin ich jetzt hier ganz alleine oder mag mit mir keiner schreiben #c |supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

NÖ:q:q:q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sagt mal wird was gefangen so in der Lübecker bucht beim Brandungsangeln?

Wollte demnächst mit nem Kumpel einen Versuch starten!

LG Svenno


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin,na dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort.
hier ist ja garnichts mehr los........

was los,alle schreibfaulheit oder was?
wollen wir vielleicht nochmal ein kleines treffen anstreben???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mööönnnnsch Matze Du lebst ja doch noch....|bigeyes
Wann hattes Du denn an ein kleines Treffen gedacht und wo ???????


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,genauso wie die anderen male,nur eben nicht mit so viel trubel.
einfach nur am strand treffen,bisschen angeln,die weit angereisten pennen dann bei ute wenn sie zimmer frei hat.
könnten dann ja auch am sonntag morgen mal mit ute und dem boot raus fahren.
die heringe sind ja auch im anmarsch.
vielleicht können wir dann ja mal ein heringsangeln we machen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wat verstehst Du denn unter nicht soviel Trubel ???|rolleyes
Wenn ich jetzt richtig informiert bin ist das nächste Treffen am 18.04. bei Ute geplant.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

naja,dat ganze gesaufe und so ;-)

18.04,dat ist ja noch lang hin.
vielleicht komm ich auch mal allein hoch,vielleicht gehst du dann mal mit mir den heringen nachstellen oder bist nicht so der fan vom heringsangeln?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> vielleicht komm ich auch mal allein hoch,vielleicht gehst du dann mal mit mir den heringen nachstellen oder bist nicht so der fan vom heringsangeln?


 Das können wir gerne mal machen...#6
Hier auf der Ecke dauert es aber bestimmt noch ein bischen mitm Hering.. (Wasser noch zu kalt ) .
Kann aber in ein paar Tagen schon anders aussehen 
Ansonsten können wir auch gerne mal auf Mefos los wenn Du Interesse hättes... Kannst Dich ja melden


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,genauso wie die anderen male,nur eben nicht mit so viel trubel.
> einfach nur am strand treffen,bisschen angeln,die weit angereisten pennen dann bei ute wenn sie zimmer frei hat.
> könnten dann ja auch am sonntag morgen mal mit ute und dem boot raus fahren.
> die heringe sind ja auch im anmarsch.
> vielleicht können wir dann ja mal ein heringsangeln we machen.


 
Hallo Celler
vorsicht!!!!!!
keine Werbung!!!!!


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin leutz bin noch relativ neu hier

und wollte mal 2 kleine fragen los werden

1. ist hier irgendwer aus der gegend rerik/meschendorf?
2. wie siehts da aus geht was in der brandung? oder ist von der brücke aus evtl. schon der ein oder andere hering gefangen worden?

fahre am freitag nämlich endlich für eine woche wieder an die küste


----------



## nava

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Fahre zum We nach Dahme.

@Wusel

evtl hast ja noch Lust nach der Messe Sa ans Wasser zu gehn.
Ute will Dich da auch nochmal ansprechen.

@ Celler

Kannst Dich ja mal melden, evtl können wir ja zusammen hoch.
Am besten per PN wegen Details

Gruss 
nava


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Sagt mal wird was gefangen so in der Lübecker bucht beim Brandungsangeln?
> 
> Wollte demnächst mit nem Kumpel einen Versuch starten!
> 
> LG Svenno


Aber du weißt schon, dass du da keine Fliege ran machst , oder ???????:q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nava schrieb:


> Fahre zum We nach Dahme.
> 
> @Wusel
> 
> evtl hast ja noch Lust nach der Messe Sa ans Wasser zu gehn.


Moin !! 
Denke mal eher nicht... weis ja auch noch nicht wann wir wieder zurück sind. #c


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin..#h..so heute morgen hatte ich meine vorletzte Prüfung :q...4 Stunden Hirn quälen, aber ich glaube es sieht positiv aus #6...Noch nächste Woche die letzte und das Studium is fertig :q...dann geh ich angeln bis der Arzt kommt :vik:.

@ Fischerman II: Bin zwar nicht aus Rerik aber immerhin aus MV (NWM)...also wenn dir das weiter hilft :q

Gruß Benni


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ gluefix

naja wenn du mir sagen kannst was so geht an der Küste momentan in der Region dann würde mir das schon helfen!


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo wie sieht es momentan in Rerik/Kühlungsborn mit Brandungsangeln/ Fänge aus, wer kommt von da bzw. war da zuletzt? Danke für die Infos im vorraus.

MFG ABR


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Celler: Wir können ja auch gern uns in Herrenhausen mal treffen...habe gelesen, dass du da mal hinwolltest, genau so wie meine Wenigkeit... Wusel kommt bestimmt auch mit und so... Wär ja mal ne Alternative ...


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



FischermanII schrieb:


> @ gluefix
> 
> naja wenn du mir sagen kannst was so geht an der Küste momentan in der Region dann würde mir das schon helfen!


 
Seebrücke Rerik soll wohl ganz gut laufen, nen Kumpel von mir (Fischerjunge1) hat da letzte Woche gut Platte gezogen. Ich würde es mal versuchen, schließlich haben wir seit Wochen ja fast Westwindlage !!! Geh mal in den Trööt "Fangberichte von Seebrücken" oder so, da kannst du seine Erfolge nachlesen.  An der Steilküste um Boltenhagen sind die Mefo Angler unterwegs (Wathose/Bellyboat).


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das können wir gerne mal machen...#6
> Hier auf der Ecke dauert es aber bestimmt noch ein bischen mitm Hering.. (Wasser noch zu kalt ) .
> Kann aber in ein paar Tagen schon anders aussehen
> Ansonsten können wir auch gerne mal auf Mefos los wenn Du Interesse hättes... Kannst Dich ja melden


 
jo,interesse schon,aber ich hab noch keine wathose.
will als nächstes aber lieber mal den heringen nachstellen,dann komm ich wenigstens, wenn sie da sind ,auch mal mit fisch nach haus 
du sitzt ja anner quelle,wenns los geht kannst mich ja kurz über pn informierren und ich komm dann spontan mal hoch anne küste...



micha52 schrieb:


> Hallo Celler
> vorsicht!!!!!!
> keine Werbung!!!!!


 
wer,wie,was werbung?
darf ich noch nicht mal schreiben das ich wenn ich an die see fahre bei jemandem schlafe?
hätte ja auch schreiben können das ich dann bei wuselchen penne.nur die andere person wohnt dichter anner see.



FischermanII schrieb:


> moin leutz bin noch relativ neu hier
> 
> und wollte mal 2 kleine fragen los werden
> 
> 1. ist hier irgendwer aus der gegend rerik/meschendorf?
> 2. wie siehts da aus geht was in der brandung? oder ist von der brücke aus evtl. schon der ein oder andere hering gefangen worden?
> 
> fahre am freitag nämlich endlich für eine woche wieder an die küste


 
zu2
lies mal bisschen mit hier ;-)
soll helfen,ich hatte 5 posts vorher auch schon gefragt und sogar ne antwort drauf gekriegt #6




nava schrieb:


> @ Celler
> 
> Kannst Dich ja mal melden, evtl können wir ja zusammen hoch.
> Am besten per PN wegen Details
> 
> Gruss
> nava


 
meinst du jetzt fürs kommende we oder wenn die heringe kommen?
kommendes we hab ich nämlich leider keine zeit.



macmarco schrieb:


> @Celler: Wir können ja auch gern uns in Herrenhausen mal treffen...habe gelesen, dass du da mal hinwolltest, genau so wie meine Wenigkeit... Wusel kommt bestimmt auch mit und so... Wär ja mal ne Alternative ...


 
jo,können wir in angriff nehmen,man hört ja viel davon.
übernachtungsmöchlichkeiten gibts dort ja auch.
wäre echt mal interessant.
man könnte dort ja auch nen 24 std ansitz machen und dann im zelt pennen.
wir halten das auf jeden fall mal fest.
hast evt schon nen plan wann du bzw ihr ins flachland kommen wollt?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> du sitzt ja anner quelle,wenns los geht kannst mich ja kurz über pn informierren und ich komm dann spontan mal hoch anne küste...


#6#6#6.....Geht los


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wie?
geht los mit #:
sind se da |laola:
ich mach die abteilung hier dicht,setz mich ins auto,hol meine freundin,dann mein angelkram und dann komm ich sofort vorbei :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ne sind noch net da...
obwohl aufm Fischfinder ist Fisch ohne Ende :k
Denke mal vom Boot aus geht schon wat ...
Komm doch Ende des Monats hoch und fahr mitm Boot raus (Jens Neustadt oder Ute ) oder mitte April von den Seebrücken....
Oder Ruf mich einfach mal an ist Einfacher |supergri


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ gluefix

ja Seebrücke ist mir ja ein begriff hab da auch schonmal geangelt
fahr nicht das erste mal zum brandungsangeln sonst aber immer ecke kühlungsborn 

wie siehts denn mit dorsch aus? kommen sie schon wieder unter land habe fangmeldungen vom belly aus gesehen?

naja ich bin heiß wie sau auf die woche meine freundin wird es nicht sehr freuen aber naja mal schaun was geht!

dank dir auf jedenfall schonmal


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Celler: Zeitlich ist mir dat wurscht... Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein 24 STd. fischen dort zu machen... Wäre mal ne nette Alternative...
Musst nur mal sagen, wann du so daran gedacht hast hin zu fahren


----------



## nava

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ celler

doch dieses Wochenende

Aber Du kannst ja mal dann kontakten, wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast.
Wenns bei mir passt, warum nicht

Gruss 
nava


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wusel kommt bestimmt auch mit


 Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich dabei....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne sind noch net da...
> obwohl aufm Fischfinder ist Fisch ohne Ende :k
> Denke mal vom Boot aus geht schon wat ...
> Komm doch Ende des Monats hoch und fahr mitm Boot raus (Jens Neustadt oder Ute ) oder mitte April von den Seebrücken....
> Oder Ruf mich einfach mal an ist Einfacher |supergri


 
am 29ten bin ich in neustadt und fahr mit dem der sich selber WAL nennt, mal ne runde auf heringssuche ;-)
telen können wir aber die tage auch mal,wegen dem heringsangeln um dahme.
muss mich ja erstmal um den platz inner gefriertruhe kümmern,oder wat macht ihr mit den heringen wenn ihr sie gefangen habt?



macmarco schrieb:


> @Celler: Zeitlich ist mir dat wurscht... Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein 24 STd. fischen dort zu machen... Wäre mal ne nette Alternative...
> Musst nur mal sagen, wann du so daran gedacht hast hin zu fahren


 
hmm,würde evt ende april,anfang mai vorschlagen???
dann ists auch bisschen wärmer und ein 24 std ansitz macht ein wenig mehr laune.



nava schrieb:


> @ celler
> 
> doch dieses Wochenende
> 
> Aber Du kannst ja mal dann kontakten, wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast.
> Wenns bei mir passt, warum nicht
> 
> Gruss
> nava


 
hmm,dieses we hab ich leider keine zeit.
aber wir kriegen noch ein gemeinsames angeln hin ;-)



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich dabei....


 
na dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt.
der mft-ralf kommt bestimmt auch mit.
tom kriegen wir bestimmt auch überredet ;-)
naja,gibt ja noch einige andere,die beim brandungsangeln dabei waren,die auch mal lust haben bei uns in italien zu angeln ;-)


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@celler

auf was und wann wollt ihr denn in "italien" angeln?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> auf was und wann wollt ihr denn in "italien" angeln?


 Angedacht waren Maulwürfe....|bigeyes
da die aber unter Naturschutz stehen haben wir uns jetzt auf Wüllmause geeinigt....


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

herrlich darf ich auch mitmachen?

habe noch ein bisschen Käse und speck im kühlschrank


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Angedacht waren Maulwürfe....|bigeyes
> da die aber unter Naturschutz stehen haben wir uns jetzt auf Wüllmause geeinigt....


 


erzähl wat brauch ich fürn gerät |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,sehr feines auf jeden fall.
die fiecher sind echt scheu.
kannst aber auch ne forellen rute und bisschen paste mitbringen......
wollen bei uwe in herrhausen mal angeln


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,sehr feines auf jeden fall.
> die fiecher sind echt scheu.
> kannst aber auch ne forellen rute und bisschen paste mitbringen......
> wollen bei uwe in herrhausen mal angeln


 
in wo??? herrhausen??? herrhausen bei seesen????? |bigeyes
dat ist doch nicht mehr italien, dat is doch schon afrika!!!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> erzähl wat brauch ich fürn gerät |kopfkrat


 Für Wühlmäuse nehme ich eigendlich immer ne Fliegenrute...dat passt schon


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Für Wühlmäuse nehme ich eigendlich immer ne Fliegenrute...dat passt schon


Ich auch.. Aber der Beifang ist immer net so dolle.... Schlimm diese Bäume 

Sach mal hast du heute was bekommen?????


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sach mal hast du heute was bekommen?????


 Leider nur zwei Aussteiger.......  
dafür aber megageile Aussteiger :k... ham echt rabatz gemacht die Jungs.
Aber Mönchen hat dafür gepunktet... 1mal 46


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ist doch klasse.... Werde Samstag wohl auch wieder angreifen... Denke Dahme oder Neustadt..mal schauen.. Wart ihr Blauer Abel oder wo??


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> in wo??? herrhausen??? herrhausen bei seesen????? |bigeyes
> dat ist doch nicht mehr italien, dat is doch schon afrika!!!


 
jo,für uns ist das auch immer ne weltreise wenn wir hoch an die see fahren.
also,spar bisschen geld und komm auch mit ;-)


@wusel
dat hört sich doch mal jut an,schade nur das sie nicht überlisten konntest.....


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
bin aus dem Urlaub zurück. Habe die Familie abgesetzt und verschwinde Morgen für zwei Tage nach DK#6. Werde vermutlich Anfang April wieder in der Brandung angreifen. Vorher leider :ckeine Genehmigung aus Regierungskreisen.
Bis später!
Kurzer Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ah,der braun gebrannte ;-)
dk?du hast es gut.....
wo solls genau hin gehen?
brandung oder kutter?


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,für uns ist das auch immer ne weltreise wenn wir hoch an die see fahren.
> also,spar bisschen geld und komm auch mit ;-)


wann sollst denn für wie lange losgehen  ;+
müsste dann evtl. noch absprachen treffen. frauchen spielt fussi und dann hab ich meine kleinen hoffentlich angler in späh |rolleyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

naja denk mal nicht vor ende april.
noch ist  es zu kalt für ein 24 std ansitz.....
werden das aber noch ausdiskutieren...


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> naja denk mal nicht vor ende april.
> noch ist  es zu kalt für ein 24 std ansitz.....
> werden das aber noch ausdiskutieren...




Moin Matze,
total verweichlicht die heutige Jugend..
Du hast doch die wärmenden Klamotten.
Ich (mit Jonas, Olli muss arbeiten) werde evtl. in der Woche vor Ostern mal nach Seesen fahren.
Hängt aber davon ab, wann ich mit der Badrenovierung fertig werde.|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> total verweichlicht die heutige Jugend..
> 
> Hängt aber davon ab, wann ich mit der Badrenovierung fertig werde.|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h



Total lahmarschig, die damalige Jugend.

Zu meiner Zeit heb wie dat Bad inne Frühstückspause renoviert#6 Inklusive Duschen und Probekacken


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin nach bremen und holland ;-)

verweichlicht?
hmm,shit,hab kein argument,naja dann muss ich mich damit wohl abfinden .....

@ralf
kannst mir vielleicht bescheid sagen?
meine freundin würde so gern auch mal mit zum forellen angeln kommen und gerade dort hat man auch die chance auf nen kapitalen fang ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Total lahmarschig, die damalige Jugend.
> 
> Zu meiner Zeit heb wie dat Bad inne Frühstückspause renoviert#6 Inklusive Duschen und Probekacken




Moin Tom, alter verkappter Holländer.......
Zu Deiner Zeit waren die Frühstückspausen ja auch eine Woche lang....|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:
Haste jetzt endlich mal Grolsch probiert........

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin nach bremen und holland ;-)
> 
> verweichlicht?
> hmm,shit,hab kein argument,naja dann muss ich mich damit wohl abfinden .....
> 
> @ralf
> kannst mir vielleicht bescheid sagen?
> meine freundin würde so gern auch mal mit zum forellen angeln kommen und gerade dort hat man auch die chance auf nen kapitalen fang ;-)




Na logisch sag ich Euch bescheid. Hoffe Du redest noch von Kati......
Wann startet sie eigentlich mit ihrem neuen Job.....
Näheres weiß ich wohl am 4/5 April, ist davon abhängig wann die Fliesen geliefert werden.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Na logisch sag ich Euch bescheid. Hoffe Du redest noch von Kati......
> Wann startet sie eigentlich mit ihrem neuen Job.....
> Näheres weiß ich wohl am 4/5 April, ist davon abhängig wann die Fliesen geliefert werden.
> 
> Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h



achja da war ja was.
sorry,mein doch natürlich kati....
erinner mich gerade an das telefonat und die flasche wein ;-)

wunderbar das du bescheid sagst,dann hoff ich mal das wir uns bald wieder sehen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ Matze

Olli, Jonas und ich wollen am Sonntag, den 28 März, an irgendeinen Forellensee fahren.
Vielleicht kriegen wir ja da schon was hin. 

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ne am 28 ten ist schlecht.
da zieht meine kati um ;-)
wieder zurück zu ihren eltern um am 25.04 geht sie ab nach bulgarien.
sie will aber wohl nur 2 monate machen,damit sie keine sperre vom arbeitsamt kriegt ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ne am 28 ten ist schlecht.
> da zieht meine kati um ;-)
> wieder zurück zu ihren eltern um am 25.04 geht sie ab nach bulgarien.
> sie will aber wohl nur 2 monate machen,damit sie keine sperre vom arbeitsamt kriegt ;-)




Dann mal viel Spaß beim Umzug und wir halten die Woche vor Ostern im Auge.
Wenn Du Urlaub hast, können wir das auch kurzfristig entscheiden.
Gruß an Kati.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ne hab kein urlaub kann aber beides kurzfristig machen.

angeln und urlaub ;-)
so muss mich jetzt kurz frisch machen von der nachtschicht und dann gehts ab zu kati.

schönes we wünsch ich schonmal .

glg matze


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@celler

hallo matze,

hoffentlich hast du ausgeschlafen....... |supergri
das mit dem angeln in seesen laß uns mal warmhalten (hab schon mal grünes licht bekommen) :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin ihr schnarchnasen #h


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin ihr schnarchnasen #h


 

ein schnarchiges moin moin zurück |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> schnarchnasen #h


 Das sagt der richtige....|bigeyes
Moin mien schiedder....:k


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Auch von mir ein Moin moin|wavey:
Bei uns ist es heute gut windig und Die Mefo Angler werden gut fluchen,da es nicht viele Strände gibt zum angeln:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Andy !!! 
Na auch wieder im Lande ??
Wie sieht es diese Woche Mefotechnisch bei Dir aus ??? 
Willste mal los ??


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das sagt der richtige....|bigeyes
> Moin mien schiedder....:k




moin mien sötn :l


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Andy !!!
> Na auch wieder im Lande ??
> Wie sieht es diese Woche Mefotechnisch bei Dir aus ???
> Willste mal los ??





Moin Micha

Gehe die Woche wieder in die Nacht und komme nicht los
Wollte mit Simönchen die Erste April woche mal los auf Mefoś#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Erste April woche mal los auf Mefoś#6


 |bigeyes ... Dann sind sie ja schon alle wieder wech .|supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes ... Dann sind sie ja schon alle wieder wech .|supergri




Das glaub mal:q die sind ende Mai zum nächsten treffen wech:q
Wenn erstmal die Horniś einmarschiert sind dann ist schluß mit Mefoś angeln:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Das glaub mal:q die sind ende Mai zum nächsten treffen wech:q
> Wenn erstmal die Horniś einmarschiert sind dann ist schluß mit Mefoś angeln:q


 Da geb ich Dir recht #6
Aber nen Meter Horni anner Spinne ist auch net ohne


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir recht #6
> Aber nen Meter Horni anner Spinne ist auch net ohne




Das macht schon Spaß:m
Brauche die dinger eh nur zum Aal angeln#h und zum an füttern beim Aal angeln
Erstmal ist ja das Spanferkel treffen:m Da werde ich schön BB gafen:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Erstmal ist ja das Spanferkel treffen:m


 Jauuuuu !!! Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf..:k


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hey ihr spezies,

wa ist denn wo das bb angeln mit spanferkel essen (mir gehts nicht um das angeln sondern ums spanferkel) :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5


 

mist..... 9.5. ist bei uns anangeln vom verein


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> 3tes Spanferkel Belly Boot Event am 9.5


 

Spanferkel auf dem Belly Boot, wird das nicht mächtig eng da ist doch kaum Platz drauf, wenn ich mir richtig entsinne und wie macht ihr das mit der Feuerung auf dem Belly Boot nicht das was wegschmilzt?:vik::q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nene,dat spanferkel läuft ja auf dem wasser hinterher....
das ist echt eiun schauspiel,musst dir mal mit anschauen;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> nene,dat spanferkel läuft ja auf dem wasser hinterher....
> das ist echt eiun schauspiel,musst dir mal mit anschauen;-)




Das Schwein soll nicht auf dem Wasser laufen,ist doch kein WasserSchwein:q
Das Ferkel soll im Ofen schön knusprig braun werden und dann lecker gegessen werden:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Das Schwein soll nicht auf dem Wasser laufen,ist doch kein WasserSchwein:q
> Das Ferkel soll im Ofen schön knusprig braun werden und dann lecker gegessen werden:m


 

|kopfkrat echt ;+

na dann wurde ich wohl falsch informiert.....


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

vielleicht stimmt ja beides #c

son knuspriges wasserschwein ist bestimmt auch lecker |uhoh:


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jetzt gibts was, für alle die matze näher kennen lernen wollen.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mööönnnnnsch Matze !! 
Und ich dachte sooooo biste immer nur beim angeln. 
|muahah:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3230476/Der_Mueller_Walk


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ihr säcke.....
müsst ihr lange weile haben ....

da war ich aufm vw treffen,an einem freitag bei richtig geilem wetter,zelte alle aufgebaut und dann richtfest gefeiert.
man war ich gut drauf.
vielleicht sollt ich doch nochmal nen tanzkurs besuchen...

aber sagt mal,wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf mich bei myvideo zu suchen?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich schmeiß mich wech |muahah:#r|muahah:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> aber sagt mal,wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf mich bei myvideo zu suchen?


Da brauchte ich nicht lange suchen..... 
Kenne ne Menge Leute aus der VW Szene :g#6:vik:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hut ab alter knabe, da gegen sieht ja sogar noch fred astaire alt aus :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

sogar der tom meldet sich mal wieder zu wort.....

man,man........
wat soll bloß aus dem müller werden...


wie siehts eigentlich mitm hering aus schwarzwusel?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mitm hering aus schwarzwusel?


 #c war noch nicht wieder los.. ist aber auch noch zu kalt


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,ich wollt sonntag mal mitm horni raus.
hauptsache dat wetter spielt mit und wir fangen hering,platte oder dorsch.
weiß nicht was er anfahren will.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,ich wollt sonntag mal mitm horni raus.
> hauptsache dat wetter spielt mit und wir fangen hering,platte oder dorsch.
> weiß nicht was er anfahren will.


 Wird schon klappen...
Micha kennt de Eck wii sien Büxntasch...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

fahren jetzt doch nicht.......
haben es auf ein späteres we verschoben..........

achso,moin moin......

sagt mal wo ist eigentlich der rest der truppe.
alle am sommerschlaf machen???


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> alle am sommerschlaf machen???




neee...

im großen www nach herrn müller ausschau halten :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nene,da bleibst erfolglos...

mehr gibts nicht,hab mit dem video schon genug geld verdient.....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> nene,da bleibst erfolglos...
> 
> mehr gibts nicht,hab mit dem video schon genug geld verdient.....




...dat is der schlimmste horrorporno,den ich je gesehen hab


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wieso dat denn?? Dagegen ist der Moonwalk von Kunstnase doch gar nix 

Ich bin für: Matze geht nach DSDS :vik:


Oder Abends diesen Tanz am Strand. Da kommen alle Fischlein zum zugucken.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich bin für: Matze geht nach DSDS :vik:


 
meine stimme hat er #6


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin
Hallo Leuz wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Das mit dem Angeln ist ja so Last den Dorsch mal viele Nachkommen zeugen, und dann geht es wieder loß.
Noch ein paar grad wärmer und ein Grill geht an Fehmarns Küste an.
So ich Träume noch ein bischen vom Ersten Dorsch.
SeeYou
MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Norbert !! 
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören...#h
Das mitm Grillen und den Dorschen wird Zeit... da muss ich Dir Recht geben...


----------



## kanalkalle

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
ich wollte mal fragen was eigentlich Butt ist ??
Ist das eine Flunder,ein Glattbutt, ein Goldbutt, eine Scholle, eine Kliesche oder irgendeine andere Art???
Ich frage nur wegen der Schonzeit.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus!

Petri Heil an alle!!!!

Grüße aus SH.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



kanalkalle schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ich wollte mal fragen was eigentlich Butt ist ??
> Ist das eine Flunder,ein Glattbutt, ein Goldbutt, eine Scholle, eine Kliesche oder irgendeine andere Art???
> Ich frage nur wegen der Schonzeit.
> Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus!
> 
> Petri Heil an alle!!!!
> 
> Grüße aus SH.





moin kalle...|wavey:

"butt" ist n sammelbegriff für alle plattfischarten in der ostsee.den "butt" (außer steinbutt,der heist wirklich so) gibt es nicht.
manche angler machen sich nicht die mühe,die einzelnen plattfischarten zu unterscheiden und sagen,wenn man nach dem fang fragt,schlicht und ergreifend:
"n butt"


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



kanalkalle schrieb:


> Ich frage nur wegen der Schonzeit.


Wenn sich noch nichts wieder geändert hat gibt es zur Zeit keine Schonzeit für Scholle,Kliesche,Flunder (oder auch Butt genannt  ) u.s.w.........


----------



## kanalkalle

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Vielen Dank nun weiß ich bescheid!!

Viele Grüße aus SH!

Mit Petri Heil 

Kalle


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso dat denn?? Dagegen ist der Moonwalk von Kunstnase doch gar nix
> 
> Ich bin für: Matze geht nach DSDS :vik:
> 
> 
> Oder Abends diesen Tanz am Strand. Da kommen alle Fischlein zum zugucken.


 
matze goes dsds ;+
ick will menderez doch keine konkurenz machen...
dort könnt ich damit aber bestimmt geld machen,guckt euch kübelböck an |supergri



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo Leuz wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Das mit dem Angeln ist ja so Last den Dorsch mal viele Nachkommen zeugen, und dann geht es wieder loß.
> Noch ein paar grad wärmer und ein Grill geht an Fehmarns Küste an.
> So ich Träume noch ein bischen vom Ersten Dorsch.
> SeeYou
> MINIBUBI


 
moin moin....
jo,grillen und den ein oder anderen dorsch von fehmarn aus fangen,da wäre ich auch für.
wann gibts besseres wetter?
morgen?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> guckt euch kübelböck an |supergri


 Stimmt ... könnte Dein Bruder sein..... #h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

woher willst du wissen das es nicht so ist?
nur weil ich sage das ich müller heiß?

ne mal spaß beiseite,wo bleibt der hering?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> wo bleibt der hering?


 #c... 
Denke mal das wir nächste Woche mal rausfahren zum antesten... 
Diese Woche war und ist ja nur Dreckwetter. #d


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

dat kannst laut sagen.....
wir haben unser treffen für sonntag auch abgesagt und auf nächsten sonntag verschoben.....


----------



## scripophix

*wetter ???*

wetter ist doch jut ... wenigstens die brandung steht steif  ... die platten sind dicht bei ... der dorsch ist auf dem weg ... und ich werd's morgen abend auch sein #6

bericht aus der brandung folgt


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> wo bleibt der hering?


 

so kalt wie´s im moment noch ist, tippe ich mal auf 10-14 Tage (leider)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sieht wohl so aus, als wenn der Hering dieses Jahr vor mir verschont bleibt.|supergri Vielleicht bin ich ja zum Hornie wieder zurück.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus, als wenn der Hering dieses Jahr vor mir verschont bleibt.|supergri Vielleicht bin ich ja zum Hornie wieder zurück.


 
wo bist du denn hin?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Im Land der Kaasköppe


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Im Land der Kaasköppe


 
freiwillig???????????? |bigeyes |kopfkrat
aber dann wenigstens mit der hungerpeitsche, oder?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Im Land der Kaasköppe...*kann man wunderbar auf zander und wolfsbarsch angeln *




...und dabei ne büchse heineken alle machen :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mit Chance hab ich Sonntach mal nen Tag frei, dann gehe ich mal los :q

Gerödel hab ich ja dabei.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

gerödel zum tütchen bauen?
ist dort ja einfacher zu bekommen als normale kippen ;-)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Die Tütchen gehören zu den wenigen Lastern, denen ich nicht fröhne


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Die Tütchen gehören zu den wenigen Lastern, denen ich nicht fröhne



Nun aber:q 
Son lecker Tütchen am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen:q
Und mit nem lecker Tütchen am abend is die Arbeit auch zu ertragen#6
Kein Kopf keine Sorgen so kann es sein jeden morgen:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Nun aber:q
> Son lecker Tütchen am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen:q
> Und mit nem lecker Tütchen am abend is die Arbeit auch zu ertragen#6
> Kein Kopf keine Sorgen so kann es sein jeden morgen:m


#6  Da spricht mir aber einer aus der Seele...:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin.,

dat kannst laut sagen.
der text ist doch einfach nur kopiert.
in seinen jointboards hat er das wahrscheinlich als signatur stehen ;-)


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:Und was ist  mit angeln#c#c#c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:Und was ist mit angeln#c#c#c


|kopfkrat  Wat dat denn ??? #c


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:Und was ist  mit angeln#c#c#c




Da der Fisch nicht wirklich fängig ist,müssen wir uns über andere Sachen unterhalten:q


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Widerspruch, euer Ehren, der Fisch ist da , aber kaum Angler. 

Am Freitag dappelten die Platten so zwischen 10 und 80 m vor dem strand entlang. 22 stück kamen raus, davon 15 für die küche. #6 benutzt wurden 3 angeln.

ein etwas entfernt stehender sportfreund hat einen beinahe-klodeckel gezogen, echt nettes teil. leider habe ich keine cm-angabe, aber die 50 lagen nahe |bigeyes. der hat auf größtmögliche entfernung gefischt.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dann mal Perti..... Hauptsache du hat noch welche für den Rest drinnen gelassen, sonst müssen wir ja wieder einsetzten


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na geht doch :vikSchwarzwusel :War die letzte Tüte schlecht


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel :War die letzte Tüte schlecht


 Im Gegenteil....dat war der Hammer


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na dann, besser als viel Rauch um nix


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin auch mal wieder aus der heide ;-)


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin moin auch mal wieder aus der heide ;-)


 
ein nordisches moin moin zurück #h

was macht die angelei?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin


Die Angelei macht viel nur mit den Fischen scheitert es ein wenig
Die Heringe und Dorsche sind noch soetwas von beiß faul#d


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Die Heringe sind noch soetwas von beiß faul#d


|bigeyes Also ich hab gehört das Du gestern fürchterlich zugeschlagen haben sollst....|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,bei mir läuft die angelei so langsam an.
leider nur forellen,aber besser als garnichts am haken ;-)


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Also ich hab gehört das Du gestern fürchterlich zugeschlagen haben sollst....|supergri


 
Hallo Wuselchen,

hab ich auch von gehört, dass der Andy gestern im Heringsrausch war :q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,bei mir läuft die angelei so langsam an.
> leider nur forellen,aber besser als garnichts am haken ;-)


 

"nur" forellen ;+

ist doch supie, mein petri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Also ich hab gehört das Du gestern fürchterlich zugeschlagen haben sollst....|supergri




Moin moin


Zugeschlagen ;+

Wenn man denn Heringe mit GuFi (18cm) angeln so nennen will:q
Die Fische waren so verwirrt,dass sie nicht mal auf das Heringsvorfach gebissen haben#d


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Zugeschlagen ;+
> 
> Wenn man denn Heringe mit GuFi (18cm) angeln so nennen will:q


Denn doch wohl eher """ERSCHLAGEN""" :m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denn doch wohl eher """ERSCHLAGEN""" :m



Ne,ne#d
Wie es sich gehört,werden die Fische geangelt und nicht beim anschauen des Köders gehakt:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

richtig..........

micha?
wann ist endlich soweit ;-)
kannst nicht mal anrufen bei die schwärme und fisch bestellen?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Mädels,

na habt Ihr mich vermisst?

Wehe wenn nicht!

Leider keine Zeit zum Angeln. Bin hier auf der Arbeit voll eingespannt, naja kann nur besser werden.

Liebe Grüße aus Celle

Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> micha?
> 
> kannst nicht mal anrufen bei die schwärme und fisch bestellen?


Möönsch Matze... da ruf ich fast jeden Tag an und jedesmal sagt mir der Heringshäuptling dat die immer noch kalte Füsse/Flossen haben |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> na habt Ihr mich vermisst?


#d#d#d.......................................


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> na habt Ihr mich vermisst?
> 
> Wehe wenn nicht!
> 
> Leider keine Zeit zum Angeln. Bin hier auf der Arbeit voll eingespannt, naja kann nur besser werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Celle
> 
> Andreas


 
warst du nicht da? ;+|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> na habt Ihr mich vermisst?





moin andy...nein,warum sollten wir?! |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

HAI-Score?? Wer ist das????


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> na habt Ihr mich vermisst?
> 
> Wehe wenn nicht!
> 
> Leider keine Zeit zum Angeln. Bin hier auf der Arbeit voll eingespannt, naja kann nur besser werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Celle
> 
> Andreas


 
ich hab dich vermisst ...
du warst ja seit dem 22 ten nicht mehr online,war schon ein wenig merkwürdig.wollt gestern auch eigentlich mal anrufen,hab ein attentat auf dich vor.
wat machst du sonntag???



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Möönsch Matze... da ruf ich fast jeden Tag an und jedesmal sagt mir der Heringshäuptling dat die immer noch kalte Füsse/Flossen haben |supergri


 
na gut,da seh ich ja zumindest den einsatz ;-)
fährst du eigentlich mitm micmac nach herrhausen?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> fährst du eigentlich mitm micmac nach herrhausen?


 #c... Hab noch nicht mit Ihm kontaktet


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich hab dich vermisst ...
du warst ja seit dem 22 ten nicht mehr online,war schon ein wenig merkwürdig.wollt gestern auch eigentlich mal anrufen,hab ein attentat auf dich vor.
wat machst du sonntag???


Danke für deine "*ehrliche*" Antwort! :k:k:k

Sonntag? Um was für ein Attentat handelt es sich denn?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #c... Hab noch nicht mit Ihm kontaktet


 
achso,so wie ich raus gelesen hab wollt er dort aber nicht allein hin.
kann es vielleicht sein das er noch mehr freunde hat als dich :vik:



HAI-score schrieb:


> ich hab dich vermisst ...
> du warst ja seit dem 22 ten nicht mehr online,war schon ein wenig merkwürdig.wollt gestern auch eigentlich mal anrufen,hab ein attentat auf dich vor.
> wat machst du sonntag???
> 
> 
> Danke für deine "*ehrliche*" Antwort! :k:k:k
> 
> Sonntag? Um was für ein Attentat handelt es sich denn?


 
schreib dir da mal ne pn zu.....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schreib dir da mal ne pn zu.....[/QUOTE]

_beantwortet!_#6


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hey Leute,

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem 24Std Angeln in Seesen aus? Habt iht schon genauere termine?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

irgend wie ist der micmac da schon am planen aber wohl leider ohne uns.....


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin
Ich komme gerade von Fehmarn zurück.
wollte ein paar MEFOs ärgern,war nichts.
Statt dessen wurde mir das Angeln echt Versaut.
Standort Marienleuchte:
Drei Angler waren vor mir da.Kurzes Gespräch"vorgestern hat hier einer ein Dorschgefangen"Die größe ging von Gezeigten 95cm bis etwa 3,5Kg.
Ich dachte mir das sind die richtigen Helden.
Ich dachte das mir das Angeln keiner verderben kann.
Ich komme auch mit wenn ich nicht Angeln kann.
Im Gespräch mit den drein ging es natürlich um die Größe (Dorsch) die mann mitnehmen sollte u.s.w.
Als die ersten angelandet wurden(natürlich unter mass)
kommentar die sterben ja sowieso also mitnehmen.
Größe ca. 18-22 cm.
Ich habe sie daraufhin angesprochen ob das wohl sinn macht?
Das wir uns selber den Ast absägen wenn wir Fische Entnehmen die noch nicht die mindest maße erreicht haben. Kein interresse statt dessen" Geräuchert schmecken die kleinen echt toll.
Ob er wohl für 3 Dörschies den ofen anmacht wollte ich wissen? Der Tag ist noch lang.
Als er dann noch ein Butt in Handtellergröße (fast noch Durchsichtig) mit den kommentar meine Frau isst sogerne Knusbrigehaut von Schollen#q wa das Gespräch sofort beendet.

Nach einer Aalmutter und zwei Dorschen ca 37 -40 cm
( Schwimmen alle wieder) in kurzer Zeit war der Angeltag für mich gegessen.
In einen Schwarm kleiner Dorsche herrum Angeln bringt eh nichts.
und mit solchen Nachtbarn muß ich mich nicht auch noch unterhalten
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob im Kieler Hafen was zu holen ist? Werde über Ostern dort sein.


 
wilst du ein Boot Klauen?:q
MINIBUBI


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,laut AB sind dort schon einige fänge zu verzeichnen.

@minibubi
dat ist ja mal echt ein hartes stück brot.
ich weiß nicht was in solch anglern kopf abgeht,auf jeden fall wäre das ein fall für die polizei.
der dorsch hat ein mindestmaß und sie haben es unterschritten.
also,heimlich polizei anrufen und an*******n.
dat hat hier nichts mehr mit angelkollegen zu tun,die haben den schein nicht verdient.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ,die haben den schein nicht verdient.


Wenn sie denn ein  haben....#c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin, moin....#h

So nun mal kurz zur Info.... Belly_gaga und ich werden am 9ten nach Herrenhausen zum Forellenfischen fahren. Werden in der Nacht vom 9ten zum 10ten dort fischen, sowie am 10ten am Tage....

@Wuselchen: Du wollen mitkommen??? Einer passt wohl noch in Auto 
@Matze: Du sprechen mit Frau |supergri

@All: Noch jemand interesse???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Wuselchen: Du wollen mitkommen??? Einer passt wohl noch in Auto


 Dascha aufm Dünnerstach.... oder meinst Du Mai ??

Ach ne da ist ja Ferkel essen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dascha aufm Dünnerstach.... oder meinst Du Mai ??
> 
> Ach ne da ist ja Ferkel essen



Jetzt im April Schieter :qDonnerstag und Karfreitag.... weiste??:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Jetzt im April Schieter :qDonnerstag und Karfreitag.... weiste??:m


|kopfkrat Wat hamma schon wieder Ostern ?? |kopfkrat

Karfreitag passt leider bei mir nicht.. It´s Mefo Time


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin, moin....#h
> 
> So nun mal kurz zur Info.... Belly_gaga und ich werden am 9ten nach Herrenhausen zum Forellenfischen fahren. Werden in der Nacht vom 9ten zum 10ten dort fischen, sowie am 10ten am Tage....
> 
> @Wuselchen: Du wollen mitkommen??? Einer passt wohl noch in Auto
> @Matze: Du sprechen mit Frau |supergri
> 
> @All: Noch jemand interesse???


 
interesse ja, :m
aber nicht über ostern. 
denn das ist das fest ganz im zeihen des herings, juhu. |laola:
haben uns für karfreitag ein boot gemietet und abends lecker brathering satt und............................................ denn du weist ja: fische müssen schwimmen :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> fische müssen schwimmen :q



Ihhh, ein Bratheringsreleaser :q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ihhh, ein Bratheringsreleaser :q


 

auch schon passiert#t



wenn sie dann auch noch das schwimmen wieder anfangen, muß ich mir wohl gedanken machen |kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ostern ist dat doch gaar net..Ostern folgt doch dann erst...
Aber Matze ist ja nun auch noch da und wenn er seine Heeresführung mitbringen muss


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

riiiiiiichtig,der matze ist ja noch da.
werd dann aber wohl mit meiner freundin kommen(muss ich nur noch abklären)
sie will ja auch mal ins angeln eingeweiht werden,hat zwar nooch keinen schein aber zum zugucken und lernen von richtigen anglern kommt sie gern mit(sie wird bestimmt auch mal die angeln halten wenn unsere alle krumm sind (hab extra nicht ruten geschrieben,hätte jetzt wohl besser gepasst ;-))


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Japp, das mit den Ruten war dann gleich mein nächster Gedanke |uhoh::q
Klar kann sie ja mit kommen, dann lernt sie wenigsten was ordentliches bei "vernümpftigen" Anglern :m
Würdet ihr dann auch Do. Abend dort aufschlagen??


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,wir würden dann auch am donnerstag dort aufschlagen und dann wie du schon geschrieben hast am freitag mittag wieder abhauen ;-)

mein chef kommt auch mit ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,wir würden dann auch am donnerstag dort aufschlagen und dann wie du schon geschrieben hast am freitag mittag wieder abhauen ;-)
> 
> mein chef kommt auch mit ;-)



Seeeeeeeeeehr schööön #6#6#6
Da freuts mie aber |supergri Ich denke das reicht auch von der Zeit her... Alles andere wäre echt zu lange, zu mal man schließlich noch nach Hause fahren muss ...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,naja ich hab ja den vorteil das meine freundin fahren wird(hoffe ich mal)

dort wird aber nicht soviel getrunken wie an der küste oder?
sonst hat man am ende ja wieder nicht viel davon....

wollen wir und dann vorher irgend wo treffen und dann gemeinsam an den see fahren?
ich war da nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hoffe ich doch mal nicht... aber ein , zwei Bierchen kann man doch... Aber man weiß nie, wie es wird 
Aber wir haben ja nen schönen Vorteil, wenn wir Do. dort sind... Wir sind dann am Freitag die ersten dort und ich glaube es wird richtig voll... Dann müssen wir uns keinen Platz mehr suchen *hehe*


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,denk ich auch.
wir werden dann wohl freitag bis 16 uhr dort sein (nachtangeln+halbtagskarte)
wollen wir uns vorher wo treffen?

ps:ein ,zwei bierchen sind immer drin,aber meist ist das der anfang vom enden ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich denke, das es nur der Anfang ist aber kein Ende gibt |supergri|supergri:mAch, wir werden sehen..

Wir sollten uns dort irgendwie vor Ort treffen, kenn mich zwar dort net wirklich aus, aber dort am See (Eingang oder so???) ist wohl gut....

Oder wat meinst du ???


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich denke, das es nur der Anfang ist aber kein Ende gibt |supergri|supergri:mAch, wir werden sehen..
> 
> Wir sollten uns dort irgendwie vor Ort treffen, kenn mich zwar dort net wirklich aus, aber dort am See (Eingang oder so???) ist wohl gut....
> 
> Oder wat meinst du ???


 

achso,ich dachte du warst da auch schonmal....
na,wenn du sagst treffen am eingang oder evt an der hütte dann treffen wir uns dort.

ich werde vielleicht schon früher dort sein.
vielleicht angel ich dann auch schon ab 17.30 uhr,hast du irgend ne platzidee(bzw vorliebe)?
nicht das ich dann umbauen muss wenn ihr kommt.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nööö war da auch noch nie... Ich würde mal sagen, dass wir dann Uwe mal fragen sollten, wo wir uns hinsetzten sollten (Wels, Stör????)..Er kennt sich da schließlich am besten aus  Wollte mal ganz gern auf die beiden Fischarten Nachts fischen, wenn dem nichts im Wege steht... 
Haben ja 3 Seen zur Auswahl... Lass dich mal gut beraten, wenn wir später kommen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,mach ich...

könntesn dann ja tagsüber auf forellen und nachts dann auf die anderen fischarten.
ich werd mich da mal vom uwe beraten lassen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,mach ich...
> 
> könntesn dann ja tagsüber auf forellen und nachts dann auf die anderen fischarten.
> ich werd mich da mal vom uwe beraten lassen


So siehts aus #6 Meinet wegen kann es morgen schon losgehen :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin jungs und mädls...|wavey:

habbich schon gesagt? samstach werd ich ne schnugglige 87er mefo überreden,ma hamburch aufm landweg zu besuchen.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: Ich hau mich wech :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: Ich hau mich wech :m


 Da mach ich mit...
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin jungs und mädls...|wavey:
> 
> habbich schon gesagt? samstach werd ich ne schnugglige 87er mefo überreden,ma hamburch aufm landweg zu besuchen.


 


87er mefo? in hamburch? |bigeyes
ik glob du tüddels #d

oder gehst du in fischladen |supergri|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Und ich werde dich übertumpfen! :q



ICH BIN WIEDER MIT DABEI!!!
|laola:|jump:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Und ich werde dich übertumpfen! :q
> 
> 
> 
> ICH BIN WIEDER MIT DABEI!!!
> |laola:|jump:


 #6 |welcome: #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich habe einen Sonnenbrannd von gestern abbekommen.
Du auch??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Sonnenbrannd von gestern abbekommen.
> Du auch??


 Jau !! 
|bigeyes Aber nur die rechte Seite. :q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Und ich werde dich übertumpfen! :q
> 
> 
> 
> ICH BIN WIEDER MIT DABEI!!!
> |laola:|jump:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich auf beiden Seiten.


 Wie kann dat angehen ??? Du hast doch neben mir gesessen  ...|kopfkrat


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hab mit hin und wieder auch mal die anderen Männer angeguckt. :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Hab mit hin und wieder auch mal die anderen Männer angeguckt. :m


 Wo haste die denn gesehen ?? |kopfkrat.....:g


----------



## scripophix

*Ich frag mal die Schlemmer...*

Gerade sind wir mit einigen Quappen aus Travemünde retour (13 gezogen) - die meisten schwimmen wieder, aber ein paar haben wir mitgenommen. 

Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Räuchern dieser Fische? Nass oder trocken aufhängen ? Lange ? Salzlake ?#c

Und besonders: Gehen die zusammen mit Hering im Ofen?|kopfkrat

Danke.#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Ich frag mal die Schlemmer...*



scripophix schrieb:


> Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Räuchern dieser Fische? Nass oder trocken aufhängen ? Lange ? Salzlake ?#c
> 
> Und besonders: Gehen die zusammen mit Hering im Ofen?|kopfkrat
> 
> Danke.#6



Moin...
Geräuchert habe ich diese leider noch nicht, aber warum sollte man sie nicht mit den Heringen zusammen räuchern können?!
Nur die Länge der Räucherzeit ist wohl unterschiedlich... Würde die Heringe später mit reinhängen...

Von der Räucherzeit (je nach Größe) vergleichbar mit ner Forelle... also 40 - 45 min würde ich dann mal sagen...


@Ute: Wann geht dein Bau los???:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Andreas !! 
Quappen ??? Meinst Du Aalmuttern ?? 
Wenn ja... die räucher ich genau wie Aal... also Nass


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wenn er natürlich Aalmuttern meint und Quappen schreibt ist es natürlich schlecht mit den Tipps geben


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wenn er natürlich Aalmuttern meint und Quappen schreibt ist es natürlich schlecht mit den Tipps geben


|kopfkrat Quappen um diese Jahreszeit in Travemünde ???#c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Man weiß es nicht... Vielleicht hat er ja nen "Loch" voller Quappen gefunden


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Das mit den *Löchern* hat einen wunden Punkt getroffen :g


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Das mit den *Löchern* hat einen wunden Punkt getroffen :g


 Tja und nu ?? 
Quappen oder Aalmuttern ???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Tja und nu ??
> Quappen oder Aalmuttern ???


|muahah:seeeehr gut :q...Würd mich dann mal auch interessieren


----------



## scripophix

*Recht habt ihr, jawoll, ...*

und wer recht hat, der...., na, wie war das...#g

Natürlich war'n das Muddern, aber gesabbelt wird immer wieder von Quappen. Nun aber Ende der Irritation: Muddern steht.#6

Doch nun sagt mal, wo der Unterschied bei der Verarbeitung ist *grins*, denn ich lese immer wieder, dass beide gleich abgeräuchert werden (nass rein, leicht gelakt je nach Geschmack, ähnlich Aal und gerne etwas länger ). Und beide brauchen dringend einen oder mehrere Verteiler beim/nach dem Essen.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,
soooo ich muß mal meinen Ärger los werden über den TE . Ich war ja heute mit dem Kerl und seiner Freundin mit dem Kutter los . Ganz ehrlich , als ich sah was die junge Dame an Schuhwerk dabei hatte , wollte ich erst sagen : sorry so nie nicht mit mir auf dem Kutter und die Finger sahen aus #d#d#d . Hatte sie doch Gummistiefel mit Blümchemmuster an mit die Fingernägel waren mit Glitter bemalt #d#d#d#d#d#d . Kein Wunder das wir nichts gefangen haben mit 5 Leuten und das obwohl das Echolot gut Fisch angezeigt hat .













Die Sachen die ich geschrieben hab , stimmen,  nur das der gute Celler und seine bessere Hälfte jederzeit wieder mit mir mit fahren dürfen . Die Beiden waren echt suuuuupppper nett und wir hatten immer viel zu lachen , kein Wunder bei dem Schuhwerk :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@hornhechteutin

hallo micha #h

auf was fährst du denn mit deinem kutter. schick mir doch mal ein paar nähere angaben (als pn).
mein kumpel, der am vatertag mitkommt wenn wir den losgehen, und ich sind auf der suche nach einem kutter der nicht so überlaufen ist und sonst muß auch alles stimmen.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hihi... Ist ja lustig Micha.. Hast du Fotos???


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hat er die Kleine noch immer nicht richtig eingekleidet???#q

Matze, das gibt Backenfutter :r Du hattest letztes Jahr im Dez. versprochen, dat Mäus'chen warm und trocken einzupacken|wavey:

Also mach dat!!!


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ macmarco

wünsche dir für donnertag und freitag viel erfolg. auf das die fischkisten voll werden. Vielleicht klapps ja auch mit wels und stör


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wo haste die denn gesehen ?? |kopfkrat.....:g



soo 1,2 Männer hab ich mal gesehen. Hab mich ja nicht nur um den Hecht gekümmert.|wavey:

Du hattest ja nicht so viel zum gucken......
Weitere Frauen habe ich keine gesehen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Du hattest ja nicht so viel zum gucken......
> Weitere Frauen habe ich keine gesehen


 Du warst doch da.... da hatte ich genug zum gucken :k:k:k


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> @ macmarco
> 
> wünsche dir für donnertag und freitag viel erfolg. auf das die fischkisten voll werden. Vielleicht klapps ja auch mit wels und stör


Vielen, vielen Dank... Wir werden alles da geben  Aber morgen früh gehts erstmal nach Lolland... und dann anschließend weiter ....:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> soooo ich muß mal meinen Ärger los werden über den TE . Ich war ja heute mit dem Kerl und seiner Freundin mit dem Kutter los . Ganz ehrlich , als ich sah was die junge Dame an Schuhwerk dabei hatte , wollte ich erst sagen : sorry so nie nicht mit mir auf dem Kutter und die Finger sahen aus #d#d#d . Hatte sie doch Gummistiefel mit Blümchemmuster an mit die Fingernägel waren mit Glitter bemalt #d#d#d#d#d#d . Kein Wunder das wir nichts gefangen haben mit 5 Leuten und das obwohl das Echolot gut Fisch angezeigt hat .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Sachen die ich geschrieben hab , stimmen, nur das der gute Celler und seine bessere Hälfte jederzeit wieder mit mir mit fahren dürfen . Die Beiden waren echt suuuuupppper nett und wir hatten immer viel zu lachen , kein Wunder bei dem Schuhwerk :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
erstmal zu meiner verteidigung,meine freundin hat diese stiefel gesehen und ich meinte ,du bist der renner wenn du sie dir kaufst und zum angeln anziehst......
und hab ich gelogen????

trotz alle dem hatten wir ein echt super tag auf der see,super lustig,viel fisch(gesehen) 
auf der nächsten tour sind wir auf jeden fall wieder dabei,den dat wird ne richtig interessante ;-)



micha52 schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin
> 
> hallo micha #h
> 
> auf was fährst du denn mit deinem kutter. schick mir doch mal ein paar nähere angaben (als pn).
> mein kumpel, der am vatertag mitkommt wenn wir den losgehen, und ich sind auf der suche nach einem kutter der nicht so überlaufen ist und sonst muß auch alles stimmen.


 
schau doch einfach mal auf der seite des anglertreff neustadt,dort steht alles beschrieben.



macmarco schrieb:


> Hihi... Ist ja lustig Micha.. Hast du Fotos???


 
fotos wurden gemacht,ich hoffe aber nicht von den stiefeln ;-)



nemles schrieb:


> Hat er die Kleine noch immer nicht richtig eingekleidet???#q
> 
> Matze, das gibt Backenfutter :r Du hattest letztes Jahr im Dez. versprochen, dat Mäus'chen warm und trocken einzupacken|wavey:
> 
> Also mach dat!!!


 
komm,hör auf rum zu meckern.........
sie hatte ja warme klamotten an,nur leider sah sie darin, definitiv.......................lustig aus 
hab sie jetzt auf jeden fall begeistern können(war ihre erste kuttertour auf der sie auch angeln durfte).
muss jetzt mit ihr mal los ziehen und paar thermoklamotten kaufen ;-)


----------



## scripophix

*Bekleidungsfragen???!!!*

Also, bei der Damenbekleidung hab ich mal gehört, dass man(n) nicht wissen darf, ob die spärlich bedeckte Dame sich nun  anzieht oder gerade auszieht. :g

Das meint: So viel wie unbedingt nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich. |rolleyes

Nun denn, Matze, da musst Du jedes Stück Stoff klar begründen können, das Du der Dame andienst.  :k Glaub also einem alten Ehemann: erklär' der Dame, dass sie keinen Stoff benötigt, um gut auszusehen. Der Rest ist nur eine Frage der Aussenwärme (da gibt's bekanntlich Heizstrahler).  #6

Hm, eigentlich wollt' ich Dich hier nur ein wenig gegen Nemles unterstützen. Auch wenn es einen anderen Eindruck machen sollte.... :q:q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

danke dir für deine versuche ;-)
aber vor nemles kannst mich nicht schützen, er ist unersetzbar der klein,der gern ganz groß sein würde ;-)
ne,er hat schon recht, habs eigentlich auf der letzten dansk tour schon versprochen mit den klamotten.
aber bei uns wächst das geld eben nicht aufm baum....
muss ja jetzt schließlich 2 angler mit durchzeihen ;-)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wat iss hier los?

Gehen alle im Moment wenig angeln??

Ich will ja, aber der Ostwind läst uns nicht raus.
Und das bei soo geilem Wetter.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Uns lässt der Hering nicht weg... 

Und die anderen Viecher, die mit ihm reintrödeln... ;+


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Gehen alle im Moment wenig angeln??


 Im Gegenteil........ :g


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Richtig, zwei Stunden Fische säubern ist auch Arbeit... |bigeyes


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Für meinen Hering habe ich keine 2 Stunden gebraucht.   :q

@Wusel

Kannst du morgen wieder??
Evtl. bekomme ich morgen Abend frei.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich hab schon wieder... 

Aber nur 1 Stunde...|supergri

Den Rest hab' ich vorher weggegeben, die haben dann auch noch 'ne Stunde gebraucht 

Morgen wird es wieder passieren... |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> @Wusel
> 
> Kannst du morgen wieder??
> Evtl. bekomme ich morgen Abend frei.


 |bigeyes Konnte ich schon mal nicht ????? #c|kopfkrat.....|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich werde ja noch neidisch.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Konnte ich schon mal nicht ????? #c|kopfkrat.....|supergri




Kann mich nicht dran errinnern#c


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Ute schrieb:


> Für meinen Hering habe ich keine 2 Stunden gebraucht. :q


 
zum Glück hat das nicht wuselchen geschrieben.............#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> zum Glück hat das nicht wuselchen geschrieben.............#h




nu muss ich aber mal dumm nachfragen:


Warum?????




















|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin auch mal wieder von mir.
und ein ganz grosses danke an wuselchen.....mein heringsinformator ;-)


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Konnte ich schon mal nicht ????? #c|kopfkrat.....|supergri



Soll ich Dich für Deine Ferkelei hier verhaften???
Ach nee, heute nicht.
Dafür aber an dieser Stelle statt des Tatütaataa ein ganz dickes




lieber Wusel |wavey:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Buntwusel,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag #6

|laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Uih,mensch hab ich ja ganz übersehen,von mir natürlich auch


|birthday:|laola:|birthday:


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Auch von mir 

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch"   schwarzer Wusel

|birthday:|laola:|schild-g#g#v

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo Wuselchen

auch hier meinen aller herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schatzi...auch von mir nen |schild-g zu deinem geburtstag #6



























...alter sack


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Womit hab ich dat denn verdient ?? #c


DANKE DANKE DANKE @ALL ...#6#6#6

Immer noch 20 Jahre bis zur Rente :c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Und ich telefoniere heute noch mit ihm und er sagt nichts ...tz tz tz ... Aber Hornmichel hatte mich dann mal gaanz schnell aufgeklärt


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und ich telefoniere heute noch mit ihm und er sagt nichts ...tz tz tz ...








.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> UAber Hornmichel hatte mich dann mal gaanz schnell aufgeklärt



Jetzt schon? |kopfkrat

Ist das nicht etwas zu früh???...|bigeyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ach... Weißte, ab einem bestimmten Alter darf man es auch schon erfahren.... Michel sagte mir das, dass man ab 47 (oder so) halt vergesslicher wird und evtl. auch die Dynamik verlier und sowas...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach... Weißte, ab einem bestimmten Alter darf man es auch schon erfahren.... Michel sagte mir das, dass man ab 47 (oder so) halt vergesslicher wird und evtl. auch die Dynamik verlier und sowas...


 Wir sehn uns ja nacher vielleicht bei Ute...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dynamik vers. Puk, das jibbet ne Klatsche... |rolleyes

Ich berichte beizeiten |bla:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin..........

what`s up???

wo sind die heringe micha ????


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nach Neustadt sind einige geschwommen.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bei der Schweigsamkeit hier kann der Eindruck entstehen, dass das Brandungsangeln gesetzlich verboten wurde.

Hm, wenigstens aber das Reden darüber |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,ist schon merkwürdig.
nichts mehr los hier........


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

WOW !!!
Es ist wieder Leben inner Bude....#6.....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,jetzt gehts los ;-)

wie siehts bei euch eigentlich an dem besagten we in herrhausen aus???


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,jetzt gehts los ;-)
> 
> wie siehts bei euch eigentlich an dem besagten we in herrhausen aus???





Bei mir sehr gut..

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ach,echt.....
na das freut mich ja ;-)

und sonst so?wat macht die renovierung und vor allem wie läufts in mannheim?


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ach,echt.....
> na das freut mich ja ;-)
> 
> und sonst so?wat macht die renovierung und vor allem wie läufts in mannheim?



Badrenovierung läuft etwas zäh, aber von Freitag bis Sonntag müsste ich wieder einiges schaffen können.
Mannheim ist locker und ich kann nicht schlafen ......

Ralf

#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,würde dir ja jetzt zu was raten....
aber aus dem alter bist raus ;-)

wann musst morgen wieder hoch?


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,würde dir ja jetzt zu was raten....
> aber aus dem alter bist raus ;-)
> 
> wann musst morgen wieder hoch?




Moin Matze,

um 06:30 Uhr...........|uhoh:|uhoh:
und über das Alter unterhalten wir uns bei Uwe...|krach:|krach:

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> jo,jetzt gehts los ;-)
> 
> wie siehts bei euch eigentlich an dem besagten we in herrhausen aus???


Bin leider raus... 
An dem WE heiratet meine Cousine.. #g


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Bin leider raus...
> An dem WE heiratet meine Cousine.. #g



Moin Wusel,

wäre doch mal was anderes, Hochzeit am Forellensee. 
Wird Uwe bestimmt organisiert kriegen.#6#6#6#6
Verpflegung ist auch gesichert...
Frische Forelle zum Mitternachtsbuffet...:q:q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Ralf !! 
Recht haste ja..#6... aber ob ich meine Cousine davon überzeugen kann ??? |kopfkrat#c#c


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Ralf !!
> Recht haste ja..#6... aber ob ich meine Cousine davon überzeugen kann ??? |kopfkrat#c#c



Hallo Wusel,
entweder Cousine von den Vorzügen einer Forellensee-Hochzeit überzeugen, oder sie einfach mal fragen, wer die scharfe Blondine, mit Vornamen Schnuckiputzi, im Auto ihres zukünftigen Mannes war..:q:q:q
----schon ist der Termin fürs Angeln wieder frei-----

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nabend ........
jute aussage ralf ....

schade trotzdem das die leute hier von der ostsee nicht kommen.
ich wollt euch doch eigentlich mal zeigen wie man in einem see angelt.....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ist echt schade Matze, wäre soooo gern dabei gewesen  aber nunja, ich denke mal, dass sich es bestimmt wiederholen läßt.. Will auch auf jedenfall wieder hin... Ist echt spitze dort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (aaaaaaaah und ich kann net)


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ist echt schade Matze, wäre soooo gern dabei gewesen  aber nunja, ich denke mal, dass sich es bestimmt wiederholen läßt.. Will auch auf jedenfall wieder hin... Ist echt spitze dort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (aaaaaaaah und ich kann net)



Hallo Marco

Aber ich.........
Bin aber wieder gehässig heute.|krach:|krach:|krach:
Spaß beiseite... Gehe mal davon aus, das wir dieses Jahr noch einige Treffen hinkriegen und dann gemeinsam zuschlagen können.

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Marco
> 
> Aber ich.........
> Bin aber wieder gehässig heute.|krach:|krach:|krach:
> Spaß beiseite... Gehe mal davon aus, das wir dieses Jahr noch einige Treffen hinkriegen und dann gemeinsam zuschlagen können.
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h


Wie war das doch gleich mit Schadensfreude???|supergri|supergri|supergri:m

Das denke ich auch.. Und wenn wir beiden hübschen alleine fahren


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nene egal wohin ihr fahrt,ich bin dabei ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wie war das doch gleich mit Schadensfreude???|supergri|supergri|supergri:m
> 
> Das denke ich auch.. Und wenn wir beiden hübschen alleine fahren




Null Problemo...
Hoffe die Herrhausen Sucht wird nicht zu groß, sonst müssen wir zur Therapiegruppe Harzforelle...

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Matze: naaaaaaaguuuuut, weil du es bist  Darfst dann auch mal mit 

@Ralf: Ich war ja auch nun das erste mal dort und habe wirklich sehr gut gefangen. Es ist echt ne "fast" einzigartige Anlage bzw. Service.. Habe ich nirgendswo anders erlebt sowas  Zur Therapie muss ich wohl schon


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Matze: naaaaaaaguuuuut, weil du es bist  Darfst dann auch mal mit
> 
> @Ralf: Ich war ja auch nun das erste mal dort und habe wirklich sehr gut gefangen. Es ist echt ne "fast" einzigartige Anlage bzw. Service.. Habe ich nirgendswo anders erlebt sowas  Zur Therapie muss ich wohl schon




Na, dann treffen wir uns doch mit unserem Therapeuten an jedem ersten Samstag im Monat in Herrhausen.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Matze: naaaaaaaguuuuut, weil du es bist  Darfst dann auch mal mit
> 
> @Ralf: Ich war ja auch nun das erste mal dort und habe wirklich sehr gut gefangen. Es ist echt ne "fast" einzigartige Anlage bzw. Service.. Habe ich nirgendswo anders erlebt sowas  Zur Therapie muss ich wohl schon


 
du bist so gnädig........



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Na, dann treffen wir uns doch mit unserem Therapeuten an jedem ersten Samstag im Monat in Herrhausen.
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 
jo,ihr mit eurem therapeuten und ich mit meiner therapeutin


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> du bist so gnädig........
> 
> 
> 
> jo,ihr mit eurem therapeuten und ich mit meiner therapeutin





Matze, hast Du etwa vergessen, wer Dein THERAPEUT ist....

|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Matze, hast Du etwa vergessen, wer Dein THERAPEUT ist....
> 
> |znaika:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:


 

achso,hä?????????
nene,du bist der fürs grobe meine therapeutin ist für die feinarbeit,hoffe du weißt was ich meine,.....


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> achso,hä?????????
> nene,du bist der fürs grobe meine therapeutin ist für die feinarbeit,hoffe du weißt was ich meine,.....



Nöööööööö, kannste das bitte mal in allen Einzelheiten beschreiben....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

kati ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> kati ;-)




Das Kati Deine Therapeutin ist, hab ich mir schon gedacht.
Wollte eigentlich nur so'n paar Therapien wissen..

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ah,warte,ich geb ihr deine nummer mal,du hattest ja damals auch nicht lang gefakelt mir die nummer deiner frau zu geben.
das war nämlich ne therapie, die hatte es an sich ;-)
oder soll ich lieber schreieben IN sich......


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ah,warte,ich geb ihr deine nummer mal,du hattest ja damals auch nicht lang gefakelt mir die nummer deiner frau zu geben.
> das war nämlich ne therapie, die hatte es an sich ;-)
> oder soll ich lieber schreieben IN sich......




Ich glaube, ich muss meine Therapiemaßnahmen bei Dir drastisch verschärfen.|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

;+;+;+       #c#c#c     :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

matze und therapie? |bigeyes

#d :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> matze und therapie? |bigeyes
> 
> #d :q


 Wenn nicht er .... wer denn ???? |kopfkrat........:m


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin,
bin zurück von meiner Therapie zweiter Teil.
Insgesammt 120 Heringe zusammen mit meinem Junior (sollte für die Hornhechtsaison ausreichen:q). Nach der Meerforelle am Montag ein wirklich netter Wochen ausklang.:vik:
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin.....
ne therapie?ich?
dat wird nichts, ich bin einzigartig und untherapierbar ;-)

@malte.
na dann mal petri zu deinen fängen...


sonst keiner mehr von euch unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> sonst keiner mehr von euch unterwegs gewesen?


Moin.. Also Matze...Wir erzählen doch nicht gleich jedem, wo wir unsere Rute reingehalten haben... War gestern mit dem Wusel unterwegs und konnten ein paar Schlangen mit Schnabel in der Kiste unterbringen |supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin.. Also Matze...Wir erzählen doch nicht gleich jedem, wo wir unsere Rute reingehalten haben...


 Genau !!!! Wo kommen wir denn da hin. #d


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na dat hört sich doch mal jut an....

habt ihr vielleicht paar tips fürs kommende we?
bin nämlich auch in neustadt,nur hab ich den vorteil das ich keine nasen füsse kriege  sondern mitm boot raus fahre


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> nur hab ich den vorteil das ich keine nasen füsse kriege sondern mitm boot raus fahre


 Warmduscher bekommen keine  Tips von uns....:m:m:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Warmduscher bekommen keine  Tips von uns....:m:m:m



|muahah:
Wat´n Weichei :q:q
Tipps vom Boot aus....Hmmm.... mal schauen.... Aufjedenfalll musst du dir eine Wathose anziehen (damit du dichter am Fisch bist), dann eine Bambusrute einpacken und mit Mais anködern...So machste nichts mehr falsch |supergri|supergri|supergri

Na im Ernst. Fetzen an der Wasserkugel bzw. nen Blinker reicht völlig aus


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

danke dir marco........

und danke an micha natürlich auch,jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wodran es liegt das ich immer zu heiß dusche..


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bambusrute ?? |kopfkrat
Mais anködern ?? |kopfkrat

Hör blos auf Marco.... Matze zieht damit los und denkt es geht auf Karpfen inner Ostsee---- :vik:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wenn ich ihn in grube richtig verstanden habe ist er teichangler.

oder war es teigangler ?

war er nicht der frager mit "watt'n für'n wurm", als es um unsere lieblings-wattwürmer ging... ???


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nur für die Teilnehmer am Hornhechtfischen Sierksdorf - SpareRibs, Reh und mehr habe ich nicht gefotot, aber hier eine kleine Erinnerung (zugleich ein Ansporn an die anderen ?!):


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin, bin wieder da nach einigen Wochen der Abwesenheit =). Hab wieder Internet #h. An alle Insider: Läuft mal wieder was in Dahme ??
Gruß Benni


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin.........
hab mich schon gewundert wo du bist....
momentan soll der horni ganz gut gehen.
plattfisch wie immer,naja und mit dem dorsch hat sich noch nichts geändert.....


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mittwoch dieser Woche: Platte v.d. Seebrücke (Marion, wohl Ute, Andreas)

Donnerstag: Hornis jagen in Sierksdorf (Micha & Friends + Micha + Ute + Marion + Andreas u. mehr ?)

Tage danach: Je nach Laune in Dahme & Umgebung Platte stippen und vielleicht Dorsch und ggf. Hornis & Hering, kannst ja mal durchrufen, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast.

Handy-Nr. folgt per PM


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sacht mal, habt ihr noch Bilder von gestern???????


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sacht mal, habt ihr noch Bilder von gestern???????


Wer hat denn gefotoniert ??? |kopfkrat

Liefst Duuuu net immer ganz wild mit Deinem Handy darum ??? 
Andreas ist ansonsten erst wieder ab Montag Online...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Asooo, dann müssen wir mal warten, bis er wieder on ist... Ich gloob er hat Fotos gemacht.... Meine kannste knicken...sind sch**** geworden 

Aber rate mal, was ich morgen machen??? naaaaaaaaa, das Gleiche wie gestern


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aber rate mal, was ich morgen machen??? naaaaaaaaa, das Gleiche wie gestern


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.. wo willste denn hin ???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nach Dahme paar Hornies für MICH fangen...geniales Wetter dafür...wenn  da mal nichts geht   Wird bestimmt klasse


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nach Dahme...fangen  da mal nichts




du sagst es...:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> geniales Wetter dafür...wenn da mal nichts geht  Wird bestimmt klasse


 Na ich weiss ja nicht....|kopfkrat
Kein Nordost Wind......keine Brandung... keine Wolken... 
Nur Sonne und West Wind.... |kopfkrat
Wie langweilig....:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Naja, hast ja recht.... das war echt ne geile Nummer gestern  Aber morgen sollte da definitiv was gehen 

@Simone: Spinner... da hört man den Neid von Leuten die nicht anne Küst kommen können


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aber morgen sollte da definitiv was gehen


 Gestern gings doch auch gut ab....
Haben uns doch gut besackt..


Wolltes Du morgen mitm Jak raus oder midder Gummibüx ??
Vielleicht komme ich ja mit.. #c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Gestern gings doch auch gut ab....
> Haben uns doch gut besackt..
> 
> 
> Wolltes Du morgen mitm Jak raus oder midder Gummibüx ??
> Vielleicht komme ich ja mit.. #c


Das weiß ich auch noch nicht so ganz.. Werde evtl. einen Ostseeneuling mitnehmen, der noch nie auf Hornies gefischt hat... Daran liegt dat eigtl. nur... Würdest du hinkommen ider abholen??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Würdest du hinkommen ider abholen??


 Kommt auf die Uhrzeit drauf an.....
Mein Auto habe ich erst so ab ca. 16.30 Uhr


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Uhrzeit drauf an.....
> Mein Auto habe ich erst so ab ca. 16.30 Uhr



Hmmmm.... schei**E.... gegen halb elf wollten wir hier los.. nur fahren wir mit nem Elefantenschuh    Und nu?#c#c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmmm.... schei**E.... gegen halb elf wollten wir hier los.. nur fahren wir mit nem Elefantenschuh  Und nu?#c#c


 Macht nix....
Fahre denn morgen Nachmittag mal nach Sieksdorf mal gucken wat da so läuft


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Macht nix....
> Fahre denn morgen Nachmittag mal nach Sieksdorf mal gucken wat da so läuft


Ist echt nen bissl blöd, aber meiner steht inner Werkstatt und man bekommt ja dann natürlich nen kleinen Flitzer, wat denn auch sonst #q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Simone: Spinner... da hört man den Neid von Leuten die nicht anne Küst kommen können




...da sei dir ma nich so sicher...bin morgen in lübeck


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ist echt nen bissl blöd, aber meiner steht inner Werkstatt und man bekommt ja dann natürlich *nen kleinen Flitzer*, wat denn auch sonst #q:q




mitm großen kannst ja auch nich um...bist zu klein für


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Du in Lübeck??? Wat passiert denn nu???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Du in Lübeck??? Wat passiert denn nu???




kleiner besuch bei mom & dad


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hornies waren auch die Tage nach Vadderdach vor Ort - hättet mal doch erscheinen sollen (hehe, diemal hab ich das mit *kommen* gemerkt...).

Ein paar Fotos gibt es. Hier die Serie mit Marion, BeGag Christoph, MMarco, S-Wusel und Micha(fiftytwo) - siehe zweites Bild.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Juhuuuu..nen paar Bilderchen Danke 

@Andreas: Wie schauts aus mit der Wakenitz?? Wann kommste lang???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mönsch Marco !!! 
Wat hattes Du denn am Himmel erspäht ?? (2. Foto ) |bigeyes
Ne tote Möwe ?? :q


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Deine Meldung hat mich irritiert und aufgeschreckt. Da muss jetzt schnell klappen. Im Auge hab' ich den Montag, kann mich aber noch nicht festlegen. #c

Wenn..., dann starte(n) ich(wir) gegen 20.00 - 20.30 Uhr und ziehen in die Dunkelheit rein bis etwa 15 - 30 Min. nach dem Ich-seh-nix-mehr-Punkt. #d


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wusel: Du vergesslich... - das war doch der Moment der Geschichte vom Anglerlein, wo es um die fliegenden Fischies ging...

M-M hat da doch richtig mitgefiebert... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Wusel: Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, als ich das Bild gesehen habe  Glaube es hatte dort angefangen zu tropfen 

@Andreas: Montag?Also morgen... jut dann werde ich wohl auch mal kurz da sein... Schicke dir gleich mal ne PN mit meiner Nr.. Kannst ja vorher mal durchrufen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Wusel: Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, als ich das Bild gesehen habe  Glaube es hatte dort angefangen zu tropfen


 Zu geil das Bild.... richtig gut gelungen.. das hat was |supergri:m.... 
Jutta kringelt sich hier gerade vor lachen...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Zu geil das Bild.... richtig gut gelungen.. das hat was |supergri:m....
> Jutta kringelt sich hier gerade vor lachen...



|krach:|krach:|krach: Ja ja macht euch mal lustig darüber ....

Stimmt aber schon .. schaut lustig aus :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> |krach:|krach:|krach: Ja ja macht euch mal lustig darüber ....
> 
> Stimmt aber schon .. schaut lustig aus :q:q


 Damit haste schon wieder nen neuen Spitzname....

""""HANS GUCK INNE LUFT""""


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nein, wir werden "DEN, DER MIT DEN MÖWEN FLIEGT" jetzt nicht mehr ärgern.  |bla:|bla:

Wahrscheinlich werden die LUFTHANSA-WERBEVERTRÄGE ihn ohnehin in andere Kreise katapultieren...  |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

von wegen...ich hab keine ausdauer...








































...gefunden by: weburbanist.com


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

die ausdauer sieht aus wie ne grosse weisse landkarte

oder ist das weisse schrift auf weissem grund ??? 

|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> die ausdauer sieht aus wie ne grosse weisse landkarte
> 
> oder ist das weisse schrift auf weissem grund ???
> 
> |pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:





mein herr...sie rätseln in sprechen #c


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Der Link oben funzt nicht.

Mozilla Firefox zeigt bei mir weiss-weiss.

Windows Explodierer gibt:

SystemmitteilungUngültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.


​


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> von wegen...ich hab keine ausdauer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...gefunden by: weburbanist.com


 
mönsch simone, dat war wohl nix |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> mönsch simone, dat war wohl nix |kopfkrat





mist...:q:q





ok...neuer versuch


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

...und trotzdem hab ich reichlich ausdauer


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich hau mich wech.....
na wenn ich mal so ende,dann weiß ich das ich alles richtig gemacht hab ;-)
so will ich beerdigt werden......


----------



## Zan

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Und wie läufts allgemein in der Brandung?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

momentan soll der horni ganz gut gehen...
und natürlich die olatte,aber es sollen wohl auch recht viele kleine untermassige dorsch in der nähe der küste sein...
hab mich mal mit einem unterhalten der ca 70 untermassige dorsche gefangen hat(natürlich alle wieder zurück gesetzt)selbst auf den sandbänken räuiber sie rum


----------



## Zan

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Das hört sich ja nicht gerade toll an. Wollte am we. mal gehen aber wenn ich das höre lass ich erstmal. Und wie würd auf den Kuttern gefangen?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,momentan wie eigentlich die ganze letzte zeit schon nicht wirklich toll...
es ist aber wohl besserung in sicht......
schau meinen beitrag vorher mit den ganzen kleinen dorschen.
ansonsten schau dir doch einfach den trööt an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&highlight=zeit+kutter+gefangen&page=93


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Simone: Welcher warste denn ??? Kann dich nicht erkennen, da fehlt vorne was... :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Simone: Welcher warste denn ??? Kann dich nicht erkennen, da fehlt vorne was... :q:q:q






...der weniger extasisch kuckende :q


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

O.k., für mich ist das der Wasserhahn... tzz, tzz, tzzzz... :z


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ausdauer hin ausdauer her, wer aber bitte schön hängt denn die wäsche auf. die wird doch ganz spakig


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Habt ihr eine Quelle für einfache Styropor-Auftriebskugeln mit etwa gleichem Durchmesser, möglichst weiss oder dunkel (schwarz, braun, dunkelrot o.ä.). |wavey:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Quelle für einfache Styropor-Auftriebskugeln mit etwa gleichem Durchmesser, möglichst weiss oder dunkel (schwarz, braun, dunkelrot o.ä.). |wavey:


 
was heißt bei dir "einfach"?
der angelladen meines vertrauens hat solche, aber du meinst bestimmt private quellen, oder?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

++ na, eher 'ne billig-quelle ++ gleich mal mengen ordern ++ das ist letztlich ein produkt, das nach dem wurf wech ist, also keine vorfachperlen ++ chemiefabrik ? ++ verpackungsmaterial 6 mm durchmesser o.ä. ++


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Quelle für einfache Styropor-Auftriebskugeln mit etwa gleichem Durchmesser, möglichst weiss oder dunkel (schwarz, braun, dunkelrot o.ä.). |wavey:




hobby-shop dietrichs in der mühlenstrasse... (wenns den noch gibt)


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich mein eher sowas - die kenn ich aber konkret nicht:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B0012FDUTK/sr=8-3/qid=1243975812/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=12950651&s=toys&qid=1243975812&sr=8-3

oder der, aber wohl zu klein:

http://www.amazon.de/EPS-Perlen-Mikroperlen-100-ltr/dp/B0017HBKHW/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1243976021&sr=8-10

achtet auf den preis im vergleich zu ... - aber das wisst ihr selber, oder ?!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm,wir haben solch dinger auch inner firma um unsere ware zu verpacken,kann davon nur leider keine mitnehmen.........

schau doch einfach mál im baumarkt nach..........


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mmmpfhh, Fehlanzeige. Keine Mischpakete (verschiedene Größen) und erst recht keine mit gleichen Kugeln. 

Kann doch nicht angehen! Ummppfhhh! Die Auftriebsdinger zum Einmalgebrauch sind an der Küste wichtig, meines Erachtens notwendig, wenn ich nicht jedes Mal bei einem Untermassigen operieren (Folge: Fisch tot) oder das teure Brandungsvorfach zerschneiden will. 

Die Suche wird fortgesetzt!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Mmmpfhh, Fehlanzeige. Keine Mischpakete (verschiedene Größen) und erst recht keine mit gleichen Kugeln.
> 
> Kann doch nicht angehen! Ummppfhhh! Die Auftriebsdinger zum Einmalgebrauch sind an der Küste wichtig, meines Erachtens notwendig, wenn ich nicht jedes Mal bei einem Untermassigen operieren (Folge: Fisch tot) oder das teure Brandungsvorfach zerschneiden will.
> 
> Die Suche wird fortgesetzt!




aber aber...wer wird denn gleich verzweifeln? #h

kuck ma...das ist doch n schicker auftriebskörper...sogar zum wiederverwenden


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

zu klein? ;+  

kein ding...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin herr simone......

wie siehts aus mitm nächsten we ???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> moin herr simone......
> 
> wie siehts aus mitm nächsten we ???



moin herr matze...

bis jetzt gut...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na dann kanns ja los gehen.....
mal schauen was  ich jetzt am we bei dem longtörn so raus hole......
man wie ich mich freue


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> na dann kanns ja los gehen.....
> mal schauen was  ich jetzt am we bei dem longtörn so raus hole......
> man wie ich mich freue




glaub ich dir...:q

wünsch dir viel petri für samstach...:m


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

leichter neid kommt auf... |bigeyes


----------



## scripophix

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

@NEMLES:

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Endlich wieder ein Birthday!

Lass es Dir gutgehen.

Und allzeit dickes Petri Heil.

Marion & Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jooooo !!!! Hier denn auch noch mal.....

Alles Gute Tom !!!!!!


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo Tom, #h

auch von meiner seite an dieser Stelle ein fröhliches


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo...von mir auch n 


|schild-g

zum 42sten...#6


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jo...von mir auch n
> 
> 
> |schild-g
> 
> zum 42sten...#6


 
wat so alt schon, methusalem läßt grüßen |uhoh: :vik:|uhoh:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Danke Euch, Jungs.|wavey:

Chinese ist erledigt, jetzt gibs noch Bier, Fernsehen und Frauchen. Und zwar in der Reihenfolge :vik:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

bei 3 x fff darfst es mit den ersten beiden nicht übertreiben, lieber methu.

den flaschen und fernsehen machen fatigue und nicht fickr....

bleib standhaft... :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Meine Göttergattin meinte gerade, es sei ja wohl der/die/das Nivea oder so verloren gegangen...

Ich bekenne: Sie hat recht.

Ich bereue: NIX... :q



*~~~~~~~~~~~ *duckundwech* ~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## Allerangler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Von mir auch |birthday: zum Burzeltag :m

Habe mal eine Frage an die Brandungsangler ! Wollte mir neue Stöcke kaufen und neue Rollen , und wollte eigendlich nur wissen mit welcher Schnurr ich fischen soll #c

Mono oder geflochtende |kopfkrat

Geflochtende hat doch eigendlich nur vorteile in der Brandung oder ?

kleiner durchmesser der Schnurr bei hoher Tragkraft und dadurch weniger Windanfällig ;+ Kaum dehnung und dadurch bessere Bißerkennung |kopfkrat Wäre schön wen ich nen paar Vorschläge mit Begründung bekomme ! 

Und evtl trifft man sich ja mal in der Brandung #g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hm,,wie ich dir schon gesagt habt,wickelt sich die geflochtene nicht so leicht wie die mono von der rolle ab....
und ausserdem ist die geflochtene bei starkem kraut richtig schlech...bei einer mono kannst das kraut über die schnur ziehen und musst am ende nur den ganzen kram ab puhlen.
bei der geflochtenen musst du immer zwischendurch aufhören mit kurbeln und das kraut ab puhlen weil es sich in dem geflecht fest setzt...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Für mich ist das auch eine Frage der Wurfweite. 120 m entfernte Bisse an monofiler Schnur sind problematisch, da ist die geflochtene besser.

Bequemer ist die Monofile, sie geht eher durch das Kraut. Die geflochtene Schnur zieht Kraut geradezu an.

Als nächstes probiere ich die Fireline crystal, also geflochtene Schnur in transparent und hoffentlich mit den "weichen" Oberflächen-Eigenschaften der Monofilen. Das wäre das die neue Nr. 1-Schnur.

Petri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

fireline crystal=mono oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ja






Du irrst Dich.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja
> Du irrst Dich.




Sicher ?

Jetzt fang ich gerade an zu grübeln: _Tragkraft der geflochtenen Schnur in monofil-transparenter Form_... so oder ähnlich die Produktbeschreibung. 

Ist das ein "Zwitter" ?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du irrst Dich.


 

hab mich gerade des besseren beleren lassen und ich hatte unrecht.......

sorry......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Sicher ?
> 
> Jetzt fang ich gerade an zu grübeln: _Tragkraft der geflochtenen Schnur in monofil-transparenter Form_... so oder ähnlich die Produktbeschreibung.
> 
> Ist das ein "Zwitter" ?



Weitergrübeln!#6

semitransparente geflochtene Schnur.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Weitergrübeln!#6
> 
> semitransparente geflochtene Schnur.



O.k., übergezeugt.

Ich werd's bald wissen. Mir kommt es auf die Oberfläche an. Hoffentlich glatter als bei der klassischen Geflochtenen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Hoffentlich glatter als bei der klassischen Geflochtenen.



Jepp, das stimmt. Kann allerdings nur von 27er aufwärts berichten. Hab die letztes Jahr in Norge intensiv gefischt.
Und nur auf Multi in großen Tiefen. Nix negatives zu sagen.

Würde mich über einen Bericht mit dünnerer Schnur in der Barandung auf Stationär freuen.#6


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

O.k., ich teste *ne 12er. Dann erzähl ich was...


----------



## Allerangler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Soweit schon mal DANKE für eure Hilfe :m Jetzt heißt es warten bis die Schnur getestet wurde |supergri evtl. gibt es ja noch ein paar Meinungen von nen paar anderen Boardies |kopfkrat


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

...is ja ganz schön ruhig hier!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Soweit schon mal DANKE für eure Hilfe :m Jetzt heißt es warten bis die Schnur getestet wurde |supergri evtl. gibt es ja noch ein paar Meinungen von nen paar anderen Boardies |kopfkrat




ok...auch wenn die unterhaltung schon n bischen her is...


geflochtene in der brandung is soweit in ordnung,als das man eine etwas weichere rute einsetzt.10 meter monofil (oder dickere geflochtene) als schlagschnur davor und dann klappt dat ganz hervorragend.

zur bisserkennung:

ist für mich nicht ganz so wichtig,da ich eh alle ca. 20 min. die wattis kontrolliere.
und außerdem ist bei gutem wind die bisserkennung eh fürn mors...|rolleyes

welche geflochtene kann man nehmen? 

boah ey...bei ca. ner halben million produkten am markt is dat ne echt einfache frage,die sicherlich gar nicht zu beantworten ist.(2000 angler-4000 meinungen) 
ich hab z.B. ne 0,15er fireline mit 10meter 0.30er fireline als schlagschnur auf meinen daiwas (emblem 5500) und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ...is ja ganz schön ruhig hier!


 

jo,gerät langsam in vergesseinheit unser trööt...


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin
Ist der Untergrund mit großen Felsen bestückt ist es nicht Ratsam mit einer Geflochtenen zu Fischen.
Eine geflochtene Bricht an einer kante sehr schnell.
Aber sonst wie schon geschrieben Geflochene mit Monoschlagschnur geht gut ab.
Der Sagen umworbene 
MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Alle am Pennen oder beim Angeln hier #c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Alle am Pennen oder beim Angeln hier #c


 Weder noch .. um 15:55 Uhr war ich beim Rasen mähen und um 16:08 Uhr ab ich meine Hecke geschnitten... 
Und jetzt um 23:06 Uhr sitze ich belanglos vorm Rechner... und dat uffen Samstag... 
Ick glööv ick war Old.. #t


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich hab auch nichts von beiden gemacht... Hatte ja schließlich keine Zeit, nachdem mein halbes Auto abgefackelt ist


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> nachdem mein halbes Auto abgefackelt ist


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.... ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.... ????????????????????????????????????????


Japp richtig gelesen... 2 min nur noch bis vor die Haustür und dann sowas... #tNun ja... sah ganz nett aus, wie die Flammen unter der Motorhaube rauskamen |uhoh:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Weder noch .. um 15:55 Uhr war ich beim Rasen mähen und um 16:08 Uhr ab ich meine Hecke geschnitten...
> Und jetzt um 23:06 Uhr sitze ich belanglos vorm Rechner... und dat uffen Samstag...
> Ick glööv ick war Old.. #t


 

wie jetzt, du warst zuhause ;+
ich denk, party on wayne. hh wartet und du nicht da#d#d


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Japp richtig gelesen... 2 min nur noch bis vor die Haustür und dann sowas... #tNun ja... sah ganz nett aus, wie die Flammen unter der Motorhaube rauskamen |uhoh:


 

hallo marco, 

das sind ja "tolle" nachrichten |bigeyes 

wie hast du das denn geschafft ?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Japp richtig gelesen... 2 min nur noch bis vor die Haustür und dann sowas... #tNun ja... sah ganz nett aus, wie die Flammen unter der Motorhaube rauskamen |uhoh:



und hatte nichts besseres z tun als mich an zu rufen , das ich dran Schuld hätte :c:c:c:c:c , nur weil ich so nett war und ihn zu einer Runde cart in Genin zu überreden :q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> und hatte nichts besseres z tun als mich an zu rufen , das ich dran Schuld hätte :c:c:c:c:c , nur weil ich so nett war und ihn zu einer Runde cart in Genin zu überreden :q:q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




wie ?  ist er mit dem kart nach hause gefahren ???

scherz beiseite: ein abfackelndes auto ist kein spass. offenbar ist wohl nix weiter schlimmes passiert (war das auto nicht voll mit angelsachen ?).  hauptsache kasko und bald wieder auf der strasse.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Micha52: Tjaaaaaa...kannste ja vielleich mal die Werkstatt fragen.. War um 12.00h vorher dort zur Reparatur ....|rolleyes Und zweieinhalb Stunden später sowas... Er wollt ner mehr fahren, was heißen soll, dass er beim Gas geben gebremst hat naja und dann war es soweit |uhoh: 

Bin nur froh, dass es ein Firmenfahrzeug ist 

@Hornmichel: :q:q:q Najaaaaa....soooo direkt wollt ich dir ja nun  net die Schuld geben :m

@Andreas: Ne mit mir ist alles Ok Aber mit dem neuen Leihwagen bin ich mehr zufrieden... 5x besseres Auto bekommen:m Aber meiner ist auch net schlecht


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> wie jetzt, du warst zuhause ;+
> ich denk, party on wayne. hh wartet und du nicht da#d#d


 Hatte ich auch gedacht.....
Nur leider hatte ich vergessen dat meine Mutter Geburtstag hatte.... (Peinlich)


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gedacht.....
> Nur leider hatte ich vergessen dat meine Mutter Geburtstag hatte.... (Peinlich)


 
ich schätze du hast was verpasst. |bigeyes
mein chef war da, und rannte heute den ganzen tag mit seiner digicam durchs haus. und jeder der die bilder sehen wollte, oder auch nicht, hatte verloren und mußte sich mit anhören und ansehen wie geil das doch war.  |uhoh:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ohoh........na dat hört sich ja nach ner lustigen feier an ;


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nix los hier...|bigeyes

geht ja gar nich...#d

sagt nich,das ihr hier alle angeln seid?! :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

genau,sind wohl alle seit ca 27 tagen am angeln.....

sind wohl von der flut überrascht worden und stehen jetzt irgend wo auf see ;-)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> genau,sind wohl alle seit ca 27 tagen am angeln.....
> 
> sind wohl von der flut überrascht worden und stehen jetzt irgend wo auf see ;-)





:q...

ich sach ja...alles badewannenkapitäne hier


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

tach simone,

wo hast du dich denn solange rumgetrieben?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> tach simone,
> 
> wo hast du dich denn solange rumgetrieben?




moin michaela...

bin im augenblick nur am arbeiten...
keine zeit zum angeln |evil:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

naja,lieber arbeiten gehen und keine zeit zum angeln haben,als den ganzen tag zu haus sitzen und keine kohle zum angeln zu haben...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> naja,lieber arbeiten gehen und keine zeit zum angeln haben,als den ganzen tag zu haus sitzen und keine kohle zum angeln zu haben...




Whow, wo kriegste denn die chinesischen Weisheiten her ?

Trotzdem ist das ein ernstes Thema: Wenn ich sehe, was üblicherweise für Brandung und Kutter geldmässig rausgeworfen wird, dann sehe ich einen fetten Jahresurlaub Woche für Woche in den Fluten versinken. Würmer = teuer, dann hier und da ein wenig neues Geschirr (meist unnötig) u.s.w.

Einer meiner Söhne fragte mich letztens, wie lange wir wohl mit unserem Geschirrbestand angeln könnten. Ich habe doch geraume Zeit gebraucht, um ein wenig zu rechnen. Also so in etwa:

Heringe bis ans Lebensende;
Brandung/Küste bis zur Rente mit Ausnahme der Verschleisshaken;
Raubfisch-Kunstköder für 3 Jahre;
Pilker etc. für 3 Monate in Norwegen .......

Eigentlich ist das totaler Wahnsinn... [andere haben Eisenbahnen, Gummienten-Sammlungen, Briefmarken ....].


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin an alle,

wie es aussieht scheint es ja im Moment ziemlich Mau an der Ostsee zu laufen. Wenn man schon die Zeit damit verbringt sein Angelzubehör zu 
Zählen erinnert es mich doch ein wenig an die Winterzeit wenn die Ostsee zugefroren ist. :O)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin

jo,es ist wohl soweit....
die ostsee ist zugefroren.
wie an normalen seen der winter im winter ist und man nicht mehr angeln kann, ist auf der ostsee der winter im sommer,wo man keine vernümftigen fische mehr fangen kann...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Matze, hast Du heimlich den Konfuzius verspeist???|bigeyes




Also mein Geraffel zähle ich lieber nicht, sonst komme ich dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr zum Angeln...

Simone, schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen.#6


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Aaaalso, Ostsee zugefroren??
Neee ich war vorgestern und gestern Angeln, und hatte Vorgestern 2 40er Dorsche und 1 30er Platte, gestern 3 40er Dorsche und 2 30er Platten...
Bei Dahme...

Gut es war auch kleinkram dabei aber es ist Fisch da...!
Und das bei Windstille...

Felix


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

echt???
laut webcam ist die ostsee zugefroren ....
oder liegts daran das mein bildschirm schon lang nicht mehr sauber gemacht wurde und es deswegen nur so milchig aussieht ;-)

@nemles
jo hab ich,gestern abend ;-)

und sonst,alles klar bei ihnen?klamotten schon gepackt??


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nö, Matze. Pack ich immer erst am Reisetag.

Oder meinste für BKC? Das ist alles schon eingetütet. Schade, das Du nicht dabei bist.:c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> echt???
> laut webcam ist die ostsee zugefroren ....
> oder liegts daran das mein bildschirm schon lang nicht mehr sauber gemacht wurde und es deswegen nur so milchig aussieht ;-)



Neheeee, das liegt daran, dass die ganzen Marienkäfer, die jetzt am Strand sind, immer gegen die Webcam pieschen ... deswegen kommt das so rüber |supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, Matze. Pack ich immer erst am Reisetag.
> 
> Oder meinste für BKC? Das ist alles schon eingetütet. Schade, das Du nicht dabei bist.:c


 
jo dafür meine ich.
naja,ich wäre liebend gern mitgekommen,nur wie schon geschrieben,ich habe eben verantwortung zu tragen.ein geb kann man mal ausfallen lassen,der kommt jedes jahr wieder.eine einschulung findet aber nur einmal statt....




macmarco schrieb:


> Neheeee, das liegt daran, dass die ganzen Marienkäfer, die jetzt am Strand sind, immer gegen die Webcam pieschen ... deswegen kommt das so rüber |supergri


 
ich wusste immer das ihr da oben leicht verrückt seit.
lasst die marienkäfer in ruhe und schmeißt sie nicht gegen die cams


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> lasst die marienkäfer in ruhe und schmeißt sie nicht gegen die cams



Das sind wir gar nicht|bigeyes  Die sehen, das Celler Einwohner auf der anderen Seite der Leitung sitzen, und wollen die vom Bildschirm vertreiben :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

*TIPP:
*


....wenn man den marienkäfern die punkte klaut,hört auch das flimmern aufm bildschirm auf


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

fressen mefos eigentlich marienkäbers ???


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nur wenn diese auf falk`s nase sitzen und er zu seinen legendären tauchausflügen startet |supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> fressen mefos eigentlich marienkäbers ???


Japp machen sie.. Hab ich schon mal gesehen,wie sie von der Oberfläche gepflückt worden sind...

@Simon: Warum hast du mir das nicht schon früher erzählt--- Jetzt wird mir alles klar :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> fressen mefos eigentlich marienkäbers ???


Na ich weiss nicht... |bigeyes
Bei den Millionen/Milliarden Maikäbers die zur Zeit die Ostsse belagern müssen die Mefos alle schon geplatzt sein....:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hast schon welche eingefrohren für schlechte Zeiten???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na logo !!!!! 
Gefrierschrank ist voll.....
Die kann man auch zum Dippen nehmen...... mmhhh legger


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na logo !!!!!
> Gefrierschrank ist voll.....
> Die kann man auch zum Dippen nehmen...... mmhhh legger


Nimmst du dafür unsere Einheimischen oder die Chinesischen??? Ist das geschmacklich ein Unterschied??? |uhoh::q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ne nur die Einheimischen...... hab die Chinesischen mal probiert aber die knacken immer so laut im Mund  so in etwa wie Deine Kumpels die Kakalaken....
Aber da erzähl ich Dir ja nichts neues .. das kennste ja |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wenn die käber und die fliegen in mengen reingezogen werden - nicht nur mefo, auch dorsch ???-, dann ist die spülkante jetzt voll...

nämlich voller abgesoffener krabbeltiere und voller fischviecher einschl. aalis.

jedenfalls habe ich gehört, dass die dorsche ab 5-6 m in der tiefe lauern - 500 m bis zur kante ???

fragen über fragen ... und keine antworten in sicht. ich kann nicht rausfahren, schiet!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na dann schwimm raus,mister baywatch.
dafür würde ich extra hoch an die see kommen um mir das spektakel anzuschauen


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmmm, hmmm, hmmmm
 :q:q:q
dafür könnt ich glatt schwach werden....


aber: ich denke, du wirst eingeschult - oder ist das ein gerücht ???


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ansonsten: hallo *m*arco + *m*icha + *m*atze

schö' gruss von *m*arion


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> ansonsten: hallo *m*arco + *m*icha + *m*atze
> 
> schö' gruss von *m*arion


 #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

jo,the dream team ;-)

achso,dat mit der einschulung war keine ausrede......


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> wenn die käber und die fliegen in mengen reingezogen werden - nicht nur mefo, auch dorsch ???-, dann ist die spülkante jetzt voll...
> 
> nämlich voller abgesoffener krabbeltiere und voller fischviecher einschl. aalis.
> 
> jedenfalls habe ich gehört, dass die dorsche ab 5-6 m in der tiefe lauern - 500 m bis zur kante ???
> 
> fragen über fragen ... und keine antworten in sicht. ich kann nicht rausfahren, schiet!


Nabend... ich glaube, dass der Gedanke gar net so blöd ist...
Ist nur die Frage, ob die Dickköppe in Timmendorf so  dicht unter Land sind... Fakt ist nur, dass ich  nicht los komme


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne nur die Einheimischen...... hab die Chinesischen mal probiert aber die knacken immer so laut im Mund  so in etwa wie Deine Kumpels die Kakalaken....
> Aber da erzähl ich Dir ja nichts neues .. das kennste ja |supergri|supergri|supergri


Woher weißt du, dass ich sowas esse?? naguuut... nehm immer mal welche mit und dann wir gegrillt :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass ich sowas esse??


 Weil Du mir letztes erzählt hast das es morgen bei Euch kakalaken in Senfsosse gibt...... oder wat dat etwa gelogen ??? Wolltes Du mich verkackeiern ????:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Weil Du mir letztes erzählt hast das es morgen bei Euch kakalaken in Senfsosse gibt...... oder wat dat etwa gelogen ??? Wolltes Du mich verkackeiern ????:q:q:q


#c Naja, eigtl. war es auch Rattenschwanz in Süß-Sauerer Soße....#t Sorry...


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

man hört sich das alles lecker an.

nächste treffen bei marco zum grillen?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



micha52 schrieb:


> man hört sich das alles lecker an.
> 
> nächste treffen bei marco zum grillen?




Du lehnst dich richtig weit aus dem Fenster... Bei dem Grillen beginne ich eine Spontan-Diät (wär ja eh gut :q).


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> #c Naja, eigtl. war es auch Rattenschwanz in Süß-Sauerer Soße....#t Sorry...




so n quatsch...dat waren in curry marinierte küchenschabenfilets mit einem hauch von knoblauch an frischen nissen...dazu gab es porchierte blattläuse.










...bleib ruhig bei der wahrheit,marco.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Warum eigtl. nicht??? Wer bringt ie Käfer mit??? 

@Simon: Hast Recht.. War mir nur zu umständlich allet zu schreiben


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Simon: Hast Recht.. War mir nur zu umständlich allet zu schreiben






kein problem...ich helf ja gern :m


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> kein problem...ich helf ja gern :m



Gut zu wissen: Ich such' ja immer noch den Träger für das viele Brandungsgelumpe.... und Zelt aufbauen .... filetieren .... grillen ... essen tu ich selber .... abbauen .... transportieren .....



[Ansonsten hattu Mail gekriegt.]


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen: Ich such' ja immer noch den Träger für das viele Brandungsgelumpe.... und Zelt aufbauen .... filetieren .... grillen ... essen tu ich selber .... abbauen .... transportieren .....
> 
> 
> 
> [Ansonsten hattu Mail gekriegt.]





soso...suchst du...aha...nun,sagen wir mal so....wenn,dann *TEUER!!* 





(habbich gelesen...die mehl)


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> soso...suchst du...aha...nun,sagen wir mal so....wenn,dann *TEUER!!*
> [/SIZE]




Und für dich bin ich heute extra ins Büro gefahren *** frust ***


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Und für dich bin ich heute extra ins Büro gefahren *** frust ***





...ich liebe dich :l


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ich liebe dich :l




Das sag ich Tanja!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

pfui.....
wat isn hier los....

liebesgeständniss übers anglerboard???


war eingentlich schonmal wieder einer unterwegs von euch???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Das sag ich Tanja!!!!!!!!!!





...mach doch,olle petze :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> pfui.....
> wat isn hier los....
> 
> liebesgeständniss übers anglerboard???
> 
> 
> war eingentlich schonmal wieder einer unterwegs von euch???



Also ich net wirklich... und die beiden Turteltauben?? hmmm ich glaub auch net :q
Die haben sich bestimmt gegenseitig freizügige Bilderchen von sich selber zugeschickt:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Die haben sich bestimmt gegenseitig freizügige Bilderchen von sich selber zugeschickt:m


|muahah: Der war gut....#6....

(gegenseitiges Bäuche gucken...:k)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> (gegenseitiges Bäuche gucken...:k)


Das kann ich mir auch schon richtig vorstellen:
" Duuuuuuuuuu Schaaaaaatz... sein Bauchnabel ist aber viel größer als meiner..schau doch mal ....":q:q:q


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo ihr zwei Muppets, wo bleibt denn die Logik: Fotografieren oder gar filmen ??? ======>> Ging nicht, Weitwinkel der Kamera reicht nicht !!!

Tja, da guckt ihr hohl ... :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin andreas.
na allesklar bei euch?

sag mal seit ihr evt die 37 kw an der ostsee?
bin dort eine woche mit meiner freundin zum bisschen urlaub machen...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

O Mann, wann ist denn nun die 37. KW ??? Wir sind die letzte Ferienwoche sporadisch oben - je nach Wetter - und dann im September zu Beginn und am Ende. In dem Monat fehlt uns sozusagen der Mittelteil.

So, dann geh ich mal Kalender gucken...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Gefunden:

_37. KW  Tag 1 der Kalenderwoche ist Montag, 07.09.09 endet am Sonntag, den 13. September letzter Tag der 2009, Woche  Nr. 37_


Aha, dann gilt: Nö, nicht da.

Aber am 4. und 5. und 6.9. sind wir oben anne Küst'. 

12 + 13.9. steht evtl. Wolfsbarsch auf Sylt an, mal schauen ob's noch klappt mit der Unterkunft. Sonst verschoben... Dann evtl. doch am Ende der 37. KW wieder Küste. |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kw 37 = 7.09-13.09 ;-)


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Gefunden:
> 
> _37. KW  Tag 1 der Kalenderwoche ist Montag, 07.09.09 endet am Sonntag, den 13. September letzter Tag der 2009, Woche  Nr. 37_
> 
> 
> Aha, dann gilt: Nö, nicht da.
> 
> Aber am 4. und 5. und 6.9. sind wir oben anne Küst'.
> 
> 12 + 13.9. steht evtl. Wolfsbarsch auf Sylt an, mal schauen ob's noch klappt mit der Unterkunft. Sonst verschoben... Dann evtl. doch am Ende der 37. KW wieder Küste. |kopfkrat




Ich sortier den mal dahinter ein |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Fotografieren oder gar filmen ??? ======>> Ging nicht, Weitwinkel der Kamera reicht nicht


Naja dat war mir von Anfang an klar..... wollte es nur net so direkt sagen. Wegen .... na Du weiss schon. :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mit meinem hocherotischen körper kann eh niemand konkurrieren...










hm...nächste staffel "germanys next topmodel" ist mit meiner teilnahme sicher *der* quotenkracher  :vik:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ]hm...nächste staffel "germanys next topfmodel" ist mit meiner teilnahme sicher *der* quotenkracher[/SIZE]  :vik:





??!!....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

och...am t(r)opf mach ich auch ne schigge figur


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dann beweis das doch mal


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann beweis das doch mal


Mach kein Scheixx..... da wirste blind von :g


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> ... da wirste blind von :g



Vonne Figur ??? Neee, dat glaubste nur, der is nur so breit, dass du glaubst blind zu werden. In Wirklichkeit verdunkelt der nur die Sonne... :vik::vik:

Simone, die laufende Sonnenfinsternis...:m:m

*Mal im Ernst, im September wird wieder angegriffen, da könnt ihr Diggen schon mal Vorfächer binden.*


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Vonne Figur ??? Neee, dat glaubste nur, der is nur so breit, dass du glaubst blind zu werden. In Wirklichkeit verdunkelt der nur die Sonne... :vik::vik:
> 
> Simone, die laufende Sonnenfinsternis...:m:m
> 
> *Mal im Ernst, im September wird wieder angegriffen, da könnt ihr Diggen schon mal Vorfächer binden.*





...ich bin schlank wie ne schwarzwaldtanne...klar?! :q


andreas....was heisst "ihr diggen" ?;+  außer uns beiden topmodels sind doch nur halbe hemden dabei,die nix auffe rippen haben.

oder möchtest du mir damit sagen,das ich bei gelegenheit mal mit nem kasten bleifreiem bier vorbeikucken möchte,damit ich dich in die heilige kunst der fängigen ostseebrandungsvorfachknüpperei einweihen darf? :q


----------



## scripophix

*Wir sind dann mal wech...*

Wech sind wir ab Samstag früh, Rückmeldung erfolgt in 14 Tagen, bei gutem Wetter noch später, weil wir dann noch eine Woche in Dahme ranhängen.

Wir wünschen Euch nette Sommertage und vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen Sommerfisch.

*M* &&& *A*


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Wir sind dann mal wech...*



scripophix schrieb:


> Wech sind wir ab Samstag früh, Rückmeldung erfolgt in 14 Tagen, bei gutem Wetter noch später, weil wir dann noch eine Woche in Dahme ranhängen.
> 
> Wir wünschen Euch nette Sommertage und vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen Sommerfisch.
> 
> *M* &&& *A*






viel spass ihr beiden...#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jauuuu !!! Und hier auch noch mal ...

SCHÖNEN URLAUB UND VIEL SPASSSSSSSSS. #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich schließ mich dem voll an ...

Schickt mir ne Postkarte


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal wissen wann die Zeit für Butt ist?
Es geht wohl auch im Sommer/Herbst oder?;+

Felix


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



FelixT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal wissen wann die Zeit für Butt ist?
> Es geht wohl auch im Sommer/Herbst oder?;+
> 
> Felix





moin felix...

klar gehts auch im sommer...aber mühsam und nur mehr oder minder kleinkram.so ab september,wenns n kleines bischen kühler ist,dann kann man mal ernsthaft aufn butt vom strand aus antesten.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nix verpasst hier ?! Nach dem Urlaub ist vor dem Urlaub. Wir lesen uns update und gehen dann noch einmal für ein paar Tage anne Küste.

Zielfisch: Hering

Angelzeit: Nachts.

Glaubt ihr das ??? #h


----------



## FelixT

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

In Dahme is ganz gut mit Hering zurzeit...#h#h

Felix


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin

Manno man, den Trööt gibt es ja auch noch....


Dahme und Hering?
Anner Seebrücke???


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na klar, tagsüber lauer Lenz am Strand, abends ..., nachts Hering vonne Brück...  Dummerweise können wir erst Ende der Woche los [mein Urlaubsvertreter-Kollega liegt im Krankenhaus und also gilt: Selbst arbeitet der Mann].

Wir treten dann aber die Pfade aus, Matze, dann kannste mit Julia Anfang September da weitermachen, wo wir aufgehört haben. Achte auf die Löcher an der Brücke - überall da haben wir Fisch entnommen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Manno man, den Trööt gibt es ja auch noch....
> 
> 
> Dahme und Hering?
> Anner Seebrücke???


 

nee beim fischonkel :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

tach ihr schnoddernasen...

am 5.9. misch ich in dahme ma wieder mit.|supergri

wird gegrillt oder nur geangelt?


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> tach ihr schnoddernasen...
> 
> am 5.9. misch ich in dahme ma wieder mit.|supergri
> 
> wird gegrillt oder nur geangelt?



tach du rotzlöffel!

schön.....ach gibts dich doch noch#h:vik:
es wird gegrillt, geangelt, gegrillt, gea.., gegr. ..ge..,ge..
in bellibiger reinfolge!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schade und ich bin erst ab dem 7 ten da......
das habt ihr doch mit absicht gemacht.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> oder nur geangelt?


Weeste överhaupt noch wi dat geit ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Weeste överhaupt noch wi dat geit ??? |kopfkrat




schmatzeschatz...frag mich doch nich so wat kompliziertes.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> tach du rotzlöffel!
> 
> schön.....ach gibts dich doch noch#h:vik:
> es wird gegrillt, geangelt, gegrillt, gea.., gegr. ..ge..,ge..
> in bellibiger reinfolge!




also...so wie immer.|supergri   fein...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> schade und ich bin erst ab dem 7 ten da......
> das habt ihr doch mit absicht gemacht.....




...dann komm doch schon am 5. :m  
















...und JA,war mit voller absicht.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Männers....

Am 5ten? klingt gut... Ab wann wollt ihr starten?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin Männers....
> 
> Am 5ten? klingt gut... Ab wann wollt ihr starten?


 Na mien Jung !!!!
Tja !!!!|kopfkrat Denke mal so gegen 17 Uhr grillen und ca. 20 Uhr am Wasser..... (ohne Gewähr)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na mien Jung !!!!
> Tja !!!!|kopfkrat Denke mal so gegen 17 Uhr grillen und ca. 20 Uhr am Wasser..... (ohne Gewähr)


Aber mit Rute oder ???|supergri|supergri|supergri wenn schon ohne Gewähr ...
Wo grillt ihr? schaue denk ich mal lang zum schnacken... weißt ja.Brandungsfischen ist ja net so meins |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo grillt ihr?



Na da, wo wir immer grillen....weisse Bescheid!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aber mit Rute oder ???|supergri|supergri|supergri wenn schon ohne Gewähr ...
> Wo grillt ihr? schaue denk ich mal lang zum schnacken... weißt ja.Brandungsfischen ist ja net so meins |rolleyes|supergri





wie kommste drauf,dat wir brandungsangeln? |bigeyes

*alda...HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄRINGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ 

*deine ausreden warn auch schon ma besser...|rolleyes 
* 


*


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Neuerdings seh ich am TP viele Watbüx-Angler mit Schmeiss-weit-raus-Köder und auch Fliegenfischer und noch immer Horni-Sucher...

Wenn leichte Brandung geht kann ja nachmittags/abends auch ein Watbüxgang versucht werden.

Wir werden wohl schon am Freitag gegen Abend ankommen und die besten Plätze abstecken...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Aaah okeyyyyy.... das sollt ich doch hinbekommen..und Häääääringe fischen sollte ich auch noch hinbekommen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hmm, mal schauen was die gute ute sagt, ob die fewo 3 denn schon ab dem 5 ten frei ist...ansonsten haben ja evt m & a wieder ne bleibe für uns ?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ansonsten haben ja evt m & a wieder ne bleibe für uns ?



ääääääääääähm .... nööööööööööööööö....:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aaah okeyyyyy.... das sollt ich doch hinbekommen..und Häääääringe fischen sollte ich auch noch hinbekommen





also wenn du dat nich hinbekommst...erschieß ich dich und mach seife mit fischmehlgeruch aus dir. :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> ääääääääääähm .... nööööööööööööööö....:q:q:q


 

äääääääääääähmmmmm....wiiiiiiieessoo nicht?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> äääääääääääähmmmmm....wiiiiiiieessoo nicht?


Ach Matze...mir war grad so danach :m

@Simone: tut das weh?|bigeyes


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aaah okeyyyyy.... das sollt ich doch hinbekommen..und Häääääringe fischen sollte ich auch noch hinbekommen



dat glob ik jetzt net:m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> äääääääääääähmmmmm....wiiiiiiieessoo nicht?


kannst dich ja mit Julia aufs Sofa dazu gesellen...., ob Julia das will!?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dat Sofa ist groß genug, ansonsten kannst du ja wohl mal ne nacht inner Küche auffer Eckbank pennen ;-)


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ähmm matze du kennst mein Schlafverhalten noch nicht, oder!?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Oh doch.
Schnarchen bis zu umfallen.
Aber du darfst ja die Woche darauf bei der Ute übernachten und als Gegenleiostung schläfst inner Küche bei M & A


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schon gelesen...hab Listenplatz Nr. 1:m

aber irgendwie werden wir drei uns schon arrangieren|kopfkrat:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Da geh ich stark von aus.
Vielleicht ist die Fewo von UTE ja auch schon ab dem 5 ten frei...


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Ihr Luschen#h


Das Brandungsangeln fängt doch erst an und hier ist wieder geschrieben worden ohne ende|kopfkrat
Mache mir jetzt nicht die mühe das alles zu lesen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Oh, du hast es aber auch schwer ;-)
Wenn dem mal wirklich so wäre.....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

tach zusammen...|wavey:


so...wochenende kann ich inne tonne trampeln.muß arbeiten.:v

und marion...hör auf zu grinsen.hast ja recht gehabt.


viel spaß euch allen und ne menge frischfisch. #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Simone: tut das weh?|bigeyes




nein...und wenn,dann merkste nix davon. :q


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

_SimonHH........ 

wochenende kann ich inne tonne trampeln.muß arbeiten.:v

und marion...hör auf zu grinsen.hast ja recht gehabt._



Ich wusste es, juchhhuuuu, |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri, echt klasse, hahaha, der du dich über meine ehefrau-bestimmte dddiiiääääättt amüsiertest und amüsierst (erst gestern noch, aber es gab steak |rolleyes), du wirst jetzt von chäffee gebeutelt.... #6 *schadenfreu*

Neee, im Ernst, schade, ich hätte den Salat mit dir geteilt.


**********Matjessalat natürlich*************


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Dat Sofa ist groß genug, ansonsten kannst du ja wohl mal ne nacht inner Küche auffer Eckbank pennen ;-)



Warum kann er nicht auffe Liege ?????? In der Küche stört er doch morgens, wenn ihr mittags aufwacht und abends aufsteht.... :vik::vik:

Sonntag kannste mit JuliA jA umziehen ins EEEEhheeeeebettttt, wir verschwinden nämlich nachmittags/abends. Und Krischan hat dann 3 Plätze für sich... :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> **********Matjessalat natürlich*************





herzchen...damit kannst mir nich ärgern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DAMIT NICHT!!!*





  :q



























...ok...krieg! nu gibt dat


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> MATJESSALAT





*MATJESSALAT* - nur genug für 1


















******** Matjessalat ******:k*****

























...ok...krieg! nu gibt dat 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> über meine ehefrau-bestimmte dddiiiääääättt


 |muahah:.... Der war gut !!!!! Dat ward doch niiiiiieeeeeee wat.... 

Oh Oh Mariechen ick hör di trapsen..... (oder war dat die Nachtigal ???) :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Warum kann er nicht auffe Liege ?????? In der Küche stört er doch morgens, wenn ihr mittags aufwacht und abends aufsteht.... :vik::vik:
> 
> Sonntag kannste mit JuliA jA umziehen ins EEEEhheeeeebettttt, wir verschwinden nämlich nachmittags/abends. Und Krischan hat dann 3 Plätze für sich... :m


 

Wie soll ich das verstehen ???


Sprich, wir könnten dann ab Freitag bei euch nachtigen???
Ab Montag hab ich dann ja bei Ute gebucht...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Sprich, wir könnten dann ab Freitag bei euch nachtigen???
> .




jJJJJjjJJJjjjjjJJJjjjJJjjAAaaaAaaaAaaaaAaAAAAaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |Dat ward doch niiiiiieeeeeee wat....




Dazu sach ich nix und will auch nix hörn ! |motz:|motz:|motz:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> jJJJJjjJJJjjjjjJJJjjjJJjjAAaaaAaaaAaaaaAaAAAAaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


 

Ah der Andreas ist müde....
Lass den Kopf nicht immer auf die Tastatur fallen, da kommen komische Wörter zustande.....:vik:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Ah der Andreas ist müde....
> Lass den Kopf nicht immer auf die Tastatur fallen, da kommen komische Wörter zustande.....:vik:



Ich futter Salatblätter und tipp mit den Füssen! :c


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ich futter Salatblätter und tipp mit den Füssen! :c



Frisst also meinen Kaninchen das Futter weg.|krach: Schäm Dich :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Tom.......

Du hast Kaninchen zu haus???
Was züchtest du eigentlich noch alles???

Frau, Kaninchen und und und

 @A

Das kenn ich, meine Freundin muss jeden Abend die Tastatur Sauber machen...
Ich erzähl ihr aber immer  das es vom rauchen kommt ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wat Frauen kann man züchten ???? |kopfkrat

Das muss Du mir mal näher erklären Tom


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jou Matze,
Aber nur Kaninchen, und nicht züchten, sonder haben...



Okay, mit Frauchen gabs Nachwuchs...:m Und der kommt nächstes Jahr mal mit in die Brandung :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat Frauen kann man züchten ???? |kopfkrat
> 
> Das muss Du mir mal näher erklären Tom


 

Na was meinst warum Tom nen neuen Schuppen gebaut hat....

Das fängt doch schon damit an, das es bei Tom immer am Sonntag.............naja insider wissen was ich meine
Da herscht eben Zucht und Ordnung.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat Frauen kann man züchten ???? |kopfkrat
> 
> Das muss Du mir mal näher erklären Tom



Das heist züchtigen....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Achso, wer kommt denn nun eigentlich am Freitag zum angeln?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Achso, wer kommt denn nun eigentlich am Freitag zum angeln?



Ich, allerdings diesmal leider nicht mit Euch :c Muß das ganze WE einen gemieteten Angelsee nach Monsterforellen absuchen :q  Ähmm in Dänemark.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Das heist züchtigen....


 Ahhhh jo dat kenn ich... nu weiss ich bescheid


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Achso, wer kommt denn nun eigentlich am Freitag zum angeln?


 #c werden wohl nicht so viele....
Bei mir steht das auch noch nicht so 100% fest


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Achso, wer kommt denn nun eigentlich am Freitag zum angeln?



Wieso Freitag, ich dachte wir gehen Freitag inne Kneipe.

Treffen ist doch erst Samstag, aber wenn A mich von der Küchenkette lässt können wir ja mal sehen was los ist.

Marion


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Stimmt ich she es gerade....
Muss auch mal schauen ob ich es freitag schon schaffe.
Hab ja das angeln mitm auwa am freitag und das geht bis um 17 uhr...
Dann noch klamotten inne karre, den kleinen zu oma und opa bringen und dann evt los.
mal schauen was die regierung sagt.
wieso kneipe???
War in der küche letztes mal auch in ordnung...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mmmh...frische nordseekrabben in knobimayo mit gebuttertem schwarzbrot sind wat oberleggeres.

wollt ich ja mitbringen...aber geht ja leider nich.

nungut...fiehl schpahs beim salatfuttern. :q


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> aber geht ja leider nich.



Naja, Pech, aber so ist das nu mal, wenn man(n) seine Tage hat..... :q:q

Aber irgendwann kannste auch wieder mal.... :m:m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin!

werde dann am Sa.so gegen 18.00 in Dahme eintruddeln!
Ich hoffe,das es nicht zu spät ist, A&M , um meine 7 Sachen bei euch zu verstauen?
Zur Not bring ich noch (nur) für Matze ne Luftmatratze mit!|supergri


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

war nicht 17.00 uhr bereits grilltreffen ???

dann geistern wir jedenfalls nicht mehr in dahme rum.

0der oder oder ???


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

dann versuch ich mal vor 17.00 in Dahme oder Grube zu sein!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@Chrischan !!! 
Vergiss aber Deine Angel nicht....|kopfkrat


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Chrischan !!!
> Vergiss aber Deine Angel nicht....|kopfkrat


wieso sollte ich sie vergessen?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



pj6000 schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich sie vergessen?


 War nur so ein Gedanke.....:g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So sind ja alle da......nabend.....

Ich bin raus am Samstag.
Kriegen es einfach zeitlich alles nicht unter...
Chrischan, ich würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn wir uns in unserer Urlaubszeit nochmal an der kKüste zu mangeln treffen.
Achso, Wattis brauch ich dann auch erstmal nicht....

Lg Matze


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

schade matze, aber die darauf folgende woche geht klar!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wunderbar. 
Freu mich drauf.........


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Kameraden :vik:,
falls ihr mich noch nicht vergessen habt :q. Ich lebe noch, und wollte einfach mal fragen ob mal wieder ein Treffen in Dahme oder so stattfindet ?? 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Benni alte Hütte !!!!!

Na logo..... Treffen sind immer in Planung |supergri

Nächstes : 26.09.
Wo : Wie gehabt Du kennst dat Schauspiel ja #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na logo..... Treffen sind immer in Planung |supergri
> 
> Nächstes : 26.09.
> Wo : Wie gehabt Du kennst dat Schauspiel ja #6






ich sach weder zu....noch ab. :m















"aufchefchensschreibtischrüberschiel...:" ohweia   #d


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich sach weder zu....noch ab. :m


Sach lieber ab Hase..... um so mehr freuen wir uns wenn Du denn doch kommst....|supergri...........#h


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kommst ??? Wieso "kommst" ??? Wat macht ihr denn noch so ???


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Momentan läuft es echt gut in Dahmer auf der Seebrücke, konnte einige schöne Dorsche und auch 2 schöne Platte verhaften.

Es lohnt sich also wieder die Wattis baden zu lassen.


Wir müssen hier auch mal wieder ein bisschen sachlich werden und nicht immer nur über OT schreiben...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

|kopfkrat Wer schreibt denn hier unsachlich ????? #c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Naja, ob M oder A das war, weiß ich nicht.

Es ist ja auch in ordnung wenn ein bisschen spaßig geschrieben wird aber ab und an sollte man vielleicht auch mal ne Fangmeldung oder ähnliches posten...


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

manno bist du wieder zickig. #d
so hab ich dich doch gar nicht kennen gelernt  :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Naja mir ist das eigentlich egal.
Hab nur kein bock das die unseren Trööt ausm Brandungsangel bereich ins allgemeine gelaber packen....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> aber ab und an sollte man vielleicht auch mal ne Fangmeldung oder ähnliches posten...





ne fangmeldung? gerne...:m

was?:      kapitaler schnupfen
wo? :      zuhause
wann?:    vor 4 tagen
womit?:   finns kleine schnupfennase knutschen
warum?:  bengel gesund...papa am röcheln 




siehste matze...nu is wieder ontopic im trööt. #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ne fangmeldung? gerne...:m
> 
> was?:      kapitaler schnupfen
> wo? :      zuhause
> wann?:    vor 4 tagen
> womit?:   finns kleine schnupfennase knutschen
> warum?:  bengel gesund...papa am röcheln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siehste matze...nu is wieder ontopic im trööt. #6



Danke, du bist ein Schatz, endlich einer der es verstanden hat ;-)


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ celler
wat is mit dir nächste woche? kommst du nach dahme?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wieso, was liegt denn an?
Hab geb am Freitag, wollt eigenltich feiern ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Hab geb am Freitag, wollt eigenltich feiern ;-)


 Noch ein Grund mehr am Samstag zu kommen..|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ne, dann ist mein geb jam schopn wieder vorbei ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hast schon mal was von """Nach Feiern """" gehört ???


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hast schon mal was von """Nach Feiern """" gehört ???




Wir werden am Freitag oben sein und auf Matze warten... 

Bei der Nachfeier machen wir natürlich auch mit... :m

*a*


----------



## Mai

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

tschuldigung, wenn ich mich einmische,
aber feiert nicht so toll, sondern übt mal schön das Brandungsangeln.
Bei Euren nächsten Treffen, Ende Oktober, bin ich voraussichtlich dabei, und da sollt ihr einem Südländer zeigen, wie das geht.
Hab nämlich keine Ahnung davon. |wavey:

Petri Heil
Norbert


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Mai schrieb:


> tschuldigung, wenn ich mich einmische,
> aber feiert nicht so toll...
> Bei Euren nächsten Treffen, Ende Oktober, bin ich voraussichtlich dabei... |wavey:
> 
> Petri Heil
> Norbert




Bis dahin haben wir auch den Restalkohol vernichtet (wenn es denn endlich mal was anderes als ewig Coffee und BierBlyfry gibt!). 

Komische Truppe: Säuft #d nix & fängt ... |bigeyes

...........


..........
:vik:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ "a"

dat werden wir auch noch ändern


----------



## Mai

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na, da muss ich dann wohl was mitbringen!

Ist ja bis dahin bestimmt schon saukalt.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hast schon mal was von """Nach Feiern """" gehört ???


 
Sowas gibt es hier bei uns nicht, wollen wir mal keine neuen Sitten anfangen...



scripophix schrieb:


> Wir werden am Freitag oben sein und auf Matze warten...
> 
> Bei der Nachfeier machen wir natürlich auch mit... :m
> 
> *a*


 
Uih, Freitag schon?
Na dann zieht euch mal warm an, nicht das ihr draussen erfriert |supergri



Mai schrieb:


> Na, da muss ich dann wohl was mitbringen!
> 
> Ist ja bis dahin bestimmt schon saukalt.


 

Na dann mal Herzlich willkommen und viel spaß hier.
Wir kriegen das schon hin mit dem beibringen, sind ja nicht alle nur am feiern...



@all
Ich kann dieses We leider nicht.
Bin doch wie immer blank...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

|birthday: Hey Matze.... Allet Jute zum Jeburtstag... Feier schön :q|jump:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jo danke dir.
Naja nach feiern ist mir momentan nicht wirklich.
Meine Freundin hat mich gestern endgültig abgeschossen.
Trotzdem danke dir..


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Jo danke dir.
> Naja nach feiern ist mir momentan nicht wirklich.
> Meine Freundin hat mich gestern endgültig abgeschossen.
> Trotzdem danke dir..


Naja, dat kann ja keiner ahnen... Lass den Kopf net hängen und feier trotzdem schön


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hey bruno banani

auch meinen herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem burzeltag





celler schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat mich gestern endgültig abgeschossen.


 

umso mehr ein Grund dich auf dem weg gen norden zu machen


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

bevor das hier jetzt einschläft mal ein paar Fangmeldungen der letzten 3 Wochen aus Dahme:
War 2 mal mit JJ Dorschkiller unterwegs. Endlich mal jemand mit dem ich dann auch Profi Rigs binden konnte. Die Dahmer Runde schafft das aus aloholischen Gründen ja in der Regel nicht ;-)
Wir hatten massenhaft Dorsche unter Maass,einge Butt sowie einen Klodeckel von 47cm (JJ)
Der Spass der letzten beiden Male hat mich dann dazu gebracht mir mal eine ordentliche Brandungsausrüstung zuzulegen...jetzt bin ich Pleite und muss wieder mit Euch Geschäfte machen...also: KAUFEN,KAUFEN,KAUFEN 
Soso...dem Celler ist also die süsse Freundin auf und davon....ohoh...die war doch wirklich Nett...
Matze...wann biste denn wieder im Lande?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hier isser ;-)
Ich weiß garnicht ob du die überhaupt kanntest ;-)
War nicht mehr die kleine Zickige, war wieder ne andere...
Naja egal, ich nutze momentan mein Single leben in vollen zügen aus ;-)


So nun zum Thema zurück...
Wann ich wieder im Lande bin?
Keine ahnung, schlag was vor, ich bin jetzt ungebunden und habe eigentlich jedes We frei ;-)
DIe Brandungssaison geht ja auch wieder los. Dieses mal hast dann auch wen zum Vorfächer knüpfen, ich trink nämlich mal wieder kein Alk mehr....
Also ran......


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Die Dahmer Runde schafft das aus aloholischen Gründen ja in der Regel nicht ;-)


 |kopfkrat Das waren aber nie die Einheimischen..... kann mich an keinen Fall erinnern....#c


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

...das glaub ich jetzt nicht, dass du so schnell trocken geworden bist, bei unserem letzten Mal warst aber noch ganz schön feucht!

Treffen: 23/24.10...


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin matze

also ich fand sie auch nicht zickig die jule

oder tauscht du die deinen öfter mal durch?


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Hier isser ;-)
> Ich weiß garnicht ob du die überhaupt kanntest ;-)
> War nicht mehr die kleine Zickige, war wieder ne andere...
> Naja egal, ich nutze momentan mein Single leben in vollen zügen aus ;-)
> 
> 
> So nun zum Thema zurück...
> Wann ich wieder im Lande bin?
> Keine ahnung, schlag was vor, ich bin jetzt ungebunden und habe eigentlich jedes We frei ;-)
> DIe Brandungssaison geht ja auch wieder los. Dieses mal hast dann auch wen zum Vorfächer knüpfen, ich trink nämlich mal wieder kein Alk mehr....
> Also ran......



Hey die war süss,sexy und ist mit zum angeln gekommen....wie hat die letzte denn das noch toppen können?
Ja die Saison hat begonnen...ich könnte jede Woche raus 
Das Wochenende nach dem Quantum Cup wäre z.B n guter Termin.Lass mal auf jeden Fall los....über den Alk unterhalten wir uns dann nochmal...hehe




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Das waren aber nie die Einheimischen..... kann mich an keinen Fall erinnern....#c



Jaja...werd nie vergessen wie ich bei Ute auf Knien gebettelt habe mal ein paar Profi Montagen gezeigt zu bekommen....VERGEBLICH )))))



pj6000 schrieb:


> ...das glaub ich jetzt nicht, dass du so schnell trocken geworden bist, bei unserem letzten Mal warst aber noch ganz schön feucht!
> 
> 
> 
> Treffen: 23/24.10...



Dachte mir schon, dass er da ein wenig flunkert.....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Das waren aber nie die Einheimischen..... kann mich an keinen Fall erinnern....#c


 
Ich glaub ich sollte mich jetzt hier niocht weiter äussern ;-)



pj6000 schrieb:


> ...das glaub ich jetzt nicht, dass du so schnell trocken geworden bist, bei unserem letzten Mal warst aber noch ganz schön feucht!
> 
> Treffen: 23/24.10...


 
23/24 hmm,das ja schon bald und der Matze ist momentan immer pleite...



micha52 schrieb:


> moin matze
> 
> also ich fand sie auch nicht zickig die jule
> 
> oder tauscht du die deinen öfter mal durch?


 
Naja, sie hat sich von ihrer besten seite gezeigt, dass hab ich ihr vorher eingeprägt ;-)
Das mit dem Frauen tausch erzä#hl ich dir beim nächsten treffen .. 



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Hey die war süss,sexy und ist mit zum angeln gekommen....wie hat die letzte denn das noch toppen können?
> Ja die Saison hat begonnen...ich könnte jede Woche raus
> Das Wochenende nach dem Quantum Cup wäre z.B n guter Termin.Lass mal auf jeden Fall los....über den Alk unterhalten wir uns dann nochmal...hehe
> 
> Kann man sehen wie man will, es gibt auch frauen die angeln und trotzdem sind sie zu nichts zu gebrauchen...
> Nein ich meine nicht Marion (nicht das es hier missverständnisse gibt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaja...werd nie vergessen wie ich bei Ute auf Knien gebettelt habe mal ein paar Profi Montagen gezeigt zu bekommen....VERGEBLICH )))))
> 
> Du hast den roten Lippenstift vergessen den du dir vorm betteln noch aufgetragen hast ;-)
> 
> 
> Dachte mir schon, dass er da ein wenig flunkert.....
> 
> Nein ich hab nicht geflunkert, ich bin stolzer antialki,vorübergehend ;-)


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Leute, gebe mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir =). Leider habe ich das letzte Treffen in Dahme voll verpeilt. Ich hoffe da kommt mal wieder eins ? Ich war gestern schon mal auf einer Seebrücke bei uns anangeln, hat super geklappt (siehe Thread Fänge Seebrücken ). Wie gehts der Ute ??? Würde mich freuen euch demnächst mal wieder zu sehen. Ab dem 26. 10 ist der Fischerjunge auch wieder im Lande und es gibt uns dann hoffentlich wieder im Doppelpack.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich glaubs nicht....benni lebt noch...den ganzen sommer nichts gehört...dachte schon finger abgefroren letzten winter auf fehmarn oder so
ja wenn da mal so nen meeting in dahme stattfindet wärend ich zu haus bin ( november) dann schlägt team lübeck zurück.
in diesem sinne
schöne grüße vom fischer sin jung|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin ihr schnullis...|wavey:

ich geb auch ma n kleines lebenszeichen von mir...:q

november kann ich dat angeln noch kniggn....ABER...im dezember...und zwar MIT schnubblkind.|uhoh: :q

bevor ichs vergess: 

liebe marion...
dein göttlicher göttergatte hatte mir mal versprochen,wenn ich denn mal zeit und durst hätte,würde er mir einen exquisiten matjessalat mit gebuttertem schwarzbrot und edlem hopfentropfen kredenzen.

dürfte ich hochhungervoll im dezember darauf hoffen,einen der kostbaren termine in eurem hause zu ergattern?! :m



soa...soviel ersma bis hier.ich geh wieder schufften wie n ackergaul.|evil:

viel spass und petri euch allen.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Möönsch Leute...
das wird ja ganz schön ruhig hier


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2706259#post2706259


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin ich habe mal ne Frage ich weiß nicht genau ob die hir richtig ist aber ich stelle sie mal. Also ich bezitze momentan die Secor Surfmaster und möchte auch die Black Star cm wegseln wie seht ihr das ? ;+


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wenn nicht hier wo dann.......

Also petripohl, alles gute zum Geburtstag....
Würde mich freuen dich mal wieder zu sehen..........


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Malte !! 
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltach......




PS: Lass Dich mal wieder sehen.....#h


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin
Danke, werde mal schauen was sich machen lässt.
Hab hier im Board ein Weilchen nichts gepostet aufgrund einiger merkwürdiger Komentare.|krach:
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich habe auch ein Postfach ;-)
Meld dich einfach und dann schauen wir mal mit dem 21.11.............denke du hast davon gelesen?


----------



## JerkerHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nabend, 

was haltet Ihr von der Qrypton Surf 660 Rolle ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130343699170&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ petripohl

auch von mir, unbekannter weise, alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> was haltet Ihr von der Qrypton Surf 660 Rolle ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130343699170&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Gruss
> JerkerHH




Für die Ostsee ein wenig "übermotorisiert", aber ich mag ja eher kleinere Rollen.

Bei derzeit 5,10 Euronen kannste echt nix verkehrt machen. Auch wenn die Rolle Sandeinfluglöcher hat, die ich nicht mag...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ne 6000er ist doch zum Brandungsangeln nicht übermotorisiert #d

@Jerker !!Habe die Crypton seit ca. 2 Jahren und bin immer noch mit ihr zufrieden.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne 6000er ist doch zum Brandungsangeln nicht übermotorisiert #d




Ja, ja, ne 0,18 fischen und ne Kurbel wie beim Flugzeuggetriebe...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Macmarco + Matze:

Ihr steht noch auf der Liste für die Prof. Oeftering, am 12.12. wird gekuttert.

Bitte an- oder abmelden. Ihr fehlt noch.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sooo.. schieb mal wieder hoch...

Sacht mal, wie schauts so in Dahme mit der Platte aus? lässt sich da noch was machen?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sooo.. schieb mal wieder hoch...
> 
> Sacht mal, wie schauts so in Dahme mit der Platte aus? lässt sich da noch was machen?




Yep, größer als die Pfanne, da geht's demnächst richtig los... |wavey::vik:#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hast Post


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hast Post




Du auch... #6


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie es Wattis klappen kann, wenn ich am 27.12. oder am 26. abends an die Küste will ?

3 Tage unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen ?

Puuuhhhh .........


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Auf Vorrat einsalzen oder selber plümpern, so mache ich es auch. Sag mal bescheid wenn du für deine Tour noch Anhang suchst, ich wäre dabei.
Gruß Benni


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Nabend....

Wunderschön das es jetzt wieder los geht ...
Ich bin zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auch oben, wollen mitm Boot aus Neustadt los, vielleicht kann man das ja wieder mit nem kleinen Trip in die Brandung verbinden???
Irgend wer lust und Zeit?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Nabend....
> 
> Wunderschön das es jetzt wieder los geht ...
> Ich bin zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auch oben, wollen mitm Boot aus Neustadt los, vielleicht kann man das ja wieder mit nem kleinen Trip in die Brandung verbinden???
> Irgend wer lust und Zeit?




Lust: ja

Zeit: muss gehen

wir checken das kurzfristig, ja...

*a*


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



gluefix schrieb:


> Auf Vorrat einsalzen oder selber plümpern, so mache ich es auch. Sag mal bescheid wenn du für deine Tour noch Anhang suchst, ich wäre dabei.
> Gruß Benni





vorgemerkt !


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mal sehen, ich bin bis zum 27. nicht verfügbar, aber danach bis zum 4.1. jeden Tag.
Also, wenn du Lust hast, dann können wir ja mal gemeinsam die Ruten schwingen, dass der Horizont klirrt!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@A

Wunderbar, mit pennen würde dann auch gehen, weil ich dann ja auch eine Tag vorher schonmal mit dem Böotchen raus wollte.
Oder ich würde erst mit euch in die Brandung und dann den nächsten Tag mit dem Boot raus.,..

@Felix
Na das wäre ja mal was, vor dem 27 wird das ja sowieso nichts, also sollte dem auch nichts im Wege stehen....


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hast du dir denn schon einen Zeitplan zurecht gelegt, wann du hier oben sein willst? 
Wenn nicht, dann lass uns doch gleich mal den 28. ins Auge fassen. Das ist ein Montag, also ist auch eine realistische Chance, Köder kaufen zu können. Sollte das nicht möglich sein (was ich bezweifele) dann müssen wir nach Flensburg an den Köderautomaten! Und dass ist dann doch ein bisschen weit!
Ort müssen wir dann mal je nach Wind ausrichten. Und wenn er zu schlecht kommt, was je leider sehr oft der Fall ist, dann müssen wir wohl tatsächlich auf die Insel.

Jeden Tag ist übrigens gelogen. Silvester sollte ich dann doch mit meiner Frau verbringen...


----------



## Wedeler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin zusammen, ich will morgen nach bliesdorf zum angeln und hab zwei fragen: 1. möchte jemand mitkommen? 2. kann mir jemand sagen, wo dort die erste scharrkante anfängt, oder wo ne sandbank ist? bin am strand beim campingplatz... Danke schon mal und ein schönes wochenende


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Hast du dir denn schon einen Zeitplan zurecht gelegt, wann du hier oben sein willst?
> Wenn nicht, dann lass uns doch gleich mal den 28. ins Auge fassen. Das ist ein Montag, also ist auch eine realistische Chance, Köder kaufen zu können. Sollte das nicht möglich sein (was ich bezweifele) dann müssen wir nach Flensburg an den Köderautomaten! Und dass ist dann doch ein bisschen weit!
> Ort müssen wir dann mal je nach Wind ausrichten. Und wenn er zu schlecht kommt, was je leider sehr oft der Fall ist, dann müssen wir wohl tatsächlich auf die Insel.
> 
> Jeden Tag ist übrigens gelogen. Silvester sollte ich dann doch mit meiner Frau verbringen...





Montag geht bei mir wieder, Dienstag bis mittags aber nicht.


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dann lass doch mal den Montag ins Auge fassen! Celler, irgendwelche Einwände?
Würde vorschlagen, wir treffen uns dann um 15:30 am 28. Dezember. Das hat den charmanten Vorteil, dass man sich noch halbwegs im Hellen sortieren, einrichten und alles aufbauen kann. Ort kann man ja nun noch nicht sagen, wegen Wetter, ich denke aber, Neustädter Ecke, Hohwachter Bucht oder so wird es schon irgendwie werden. Ausweicher wie immer Fehmarn.
Agree?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mir gefällt der Dienstag besser, dann können wir in unserer FeWo übernachten (das geht Montag nicht wg. Termin am Dienstag früh bis Mittag).

Dienstag haben wir auch keine Watti-Probleme.

Bei gutem Fangergebnis könnten wir den Mittwoch ranhängen. Das aber wird spontan zu entscheiden sein.

So, Benny + Matze + Felix + ..., her mit Eurer Meinung.

Andreas


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also, ich bin ein Freund von Kurzem angeln, also eher von 16 bis 19 Uhr und dann ab nach hause. Dunkel ist es zu der Zeit locker und die Dorsche beißen auch schon gut. Wenn das so bitterkalt bleibt, wie es derzeit ist, dann ist das auch schon zu lange!
Aber für den Dienstag bin ich ebenfalls zu haben. Mir eigentlich wurscht.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Celler: Meinung ??


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So, Leuts, was ist jetzt? Lust oder nicht?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich fall raus. Ich habe mich prompt am 23.12. mit Fieber hingelegt und bin noch zu wackelig auf den Beinen. Die Hoffnung auf schnellste Genesung hat sich leider nicht erfolgt.

Bisher nächster möglicher Termin: 9. Jan. 2010


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Schade, dann werden wir ein gemeinsames Angeln wohl nach hinten verschieben müssen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Na, dann werde ich mal losfahren und für mich ein paar Würmchen kaufen und selbst verangeln.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Schade, dann werden wir ein gemeinsames Angeln wohl nach hinten verschieben müssen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
> Na, dann werde ich mal losfahren und für mich ein paar Würmchen kaufen und selbst verangeln.





Meine guten Wünsche begleiten Dich... Falco20 wollte Dienstag auch noch los - kontakte ihn doch mal, ist hier im Board präsent.

Dann berichte mal vom Fang... - ein wenig Mitfreude (und vielleicht Neid?) seien gestattet.


----------



## Plete77

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich überlege, zum Brandungsangeln nach Fehmarn zu fahren. Jemand hier, der mir über derzeitige Fangerfolge (Dorsch) berichten kann. Haben 300 km Anreise und wollen natürlich auch gerne was fangen, wenn wir den Weg auf uns nehmen.
Viele Grüße aus Schaumburg.


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich war heute in Rettin zum Angeln. Würmer habe ich von Angeltreff Neustadt bekommen, nachdem ich es in Hamburg bei 3 Geschäften vergeblich versucht habe und auch telefonische Nachfrage bei weiteren Angeldealern brachte nur das Ergebnis, sie hätten keine mehr.
Na ja, wie auch immer, ich war in Rettin und habe dann nach nur einer viertel Stunde oder so das Angeln abgebrochen, weil der Wind einfach zu heftig war. Auflandig, mords Brandung, denke mindestens sechs, eher sieben. 





> Wetter.com:
> Das aktuelle Wetter vom 30.12.2009 um 20:30 Uhr: 2.5°C, bedeckt, Ostwind 46.8 km/h



Na ja, und weil auch 200g-Bleie nicht gehalten haben, bin ich dann nach hause. Mal schauen, ob ich die übrigen Ørmer selber noch verangel (dann mit Kralle!) oder einem Bedürftigen spende.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

War wohl problematisch vor Ort.

Grossenbrode Fehlanzeige.

Dahme immerhin ein wenig, ein paar Dorsche mit Maß.

Ich gebe hier allerdings nur die Erfahrungen anderer Sportfreunde und ihrer Berichte wieder - ich darf derzeit noch zuhause bleiben...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin auch mal wieder von mir....und allen eine gesundes und frohes neues Jahr..
So nun hat der Winter hier auch voll eingeschlagen und hindert6 mich momentan an die Küste zu kommen, aber sobald es besser wird werd ich wieder angreifen ;-)


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hier wird es auf absehbare Zeit aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht wieder besser! Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann werden die Minusgrade wieder mehr, das Thermometer wird noch weiter fallen und deine Finger dann ab, wenn du in die Brandung ziehen willst. Du wirst den Fischen dann eher Eis am Stiel als Watti am Vorfach anbieten und wenn du auswirfst, dann bricht dir nach wenigen Metern die Schnur, weil der Eisklumpen, aus dem sie sich herauswindet doch zu massiv ist.
Nein, ich denke, Brandungsangeln ist schon was für harte Jungs. So hart, wie sie noch vor 10 oder 20 Tausend Jahren waren. Aber wir verweichlichten Zivilisationseier sollen uns bei solchen Bedingungen schön hinter den Ofen setzen und Geschichten erzählen oder vor den Bildscirm und Klug*******rstunden im Internet zelebierern! Meine persönliche Meinung! Gott sei Dank ist die ja völlig unbedeutend.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Haha.....cooler Text ;-)
Kann ich so unterschreiben, trotz alle dem werd ich sobald das Thermometer steigt wieder hoch kommen und paar Ostseefische ärgern ob ich sie fang ist ne andere Sache .....


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin Moin
HY Celler ich war am Samstag auf Fehmarn 
Im Sund ging garnichts und Staberhuk war gefährlich.
Die Steine voll mit Schneebedeckt und zweimal auf die selbe Stelle getreten war der untergrund sehr Glatt.
Trotz 2 Dorsche und diversen MINIS bin ich dann nach 1,5 Std abgehauen.
Der Schnee liegt hoch und zum Schlittenfahren ist Fehmarn zu eben.
Schön warmen Grogh in der Warmen Stube und das geschwarfel von uns 
lesen das ist echt Gesünder.
Norbert


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Na mal sehen was Morgen geht...........

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



degl schrieb:


> Na mal sehen was Morgen geht...........
> 
> gruß degl


 
Hast Du schon Wattis? Ist momentan wohl schwierig welche zu bekommen. Wir haben gestern auch bei einem großen Händler in Kiel die letzten 150 Stück abgegriffen...Bei den Temperaturen werden wohl nur noch geringe Stückzahlen geliefert- wenn überhaupt...


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi,

bin gerade zurück.........saukalt, aber einige 40er(4) und Knutzen in Kiel hatte Watties....#6

gruß degl


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

is ja nix mehr los hier....


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wir sind alle noch unterm Eis....


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mönsch der HAI - den hab ich ja auch lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Jo - endlich mal wieder einen Angelausflug planen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Mönsch der HAI - den hab ich ja auch lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte


Das muss ich aber auch mal sagen.. erst völlig vom Erdboden verschwunden und dann sage hier ist nichts los ... tz tz tz :m

Wo ist der Wusel eigtl? Auch wech?|kopfkrat


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Neee, den gibt's noch, der hat mir erst gestern in den Allerwertesten getreten.

Wundert mich ja schon, dass der in seinem Alter das Bein noch so hoch kriegt....

Angelplanungen:

Sonntag mit dem Kutter raus...

Nächste Woche Hafen ....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Angelplanungen:
> 
> Sonntag mit dem Kutter raus...*WO?*
> 
> Nächste Woche Hafen ....*WO?*



Um Antwort wird gebeten :m


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sonntag: H'hafen

In der Woche: Tvm.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Sonntag: H'hafen


Eine PN wegen Sonntag ist erwünsch... Wo, wie wann, welches Boot :q


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Schon erledigt....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo ist der Wusel eigtl? |kopfkrat


 #h#h#h#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Huiiiii...Angenehm.. Marco mein Name  Pansdorf eingeschneit?Erdlawine? oder wat ist da los ??


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #h#h#h#h



Na endlich das Wuselchen meldet sich mal wieder


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moinsen,
so ich hab denn mal fürs WE eingekauft. Also verdursten werde ich nicht:
http://img192.*ih.us/img192/7409/cimg4802.jpg




Und wenn doch habe ich ja noch meinen geheimvorrat:

http://img251.*ih.us/img251/508/cimg4803.jpg



Ach ja und wann treffen wir uns mal wieder in Dahme zum angeln?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Treffen anner Küst': Wenn du die Finger vom Sprit lässt können wir bald ran.... - aber bitte nicht das WE 6.3. / 13.3., danach gerne....


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also stelle ich mal nen Antrag für den 20.3. bei meiner Regierung?:q
Gruß aus Hamburg 
Malte


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



petripohl schrieb:


> Also stelle ich mal nen Antrag für den 20.3. bei meiner Regierung?:q
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Malte





Ich hab' die Genehmigung gerade bekommen....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Boa eh Andreas !!! 

Astra und Africola....Brrrrrr.. dat geht ja garnicht. #d..:q


Obwohl der Hörnerwiskey.... Mmmmhhhhhhhhhh :k:k:k


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wieviel Gemüse allein schon in diesem Kühlschrank ist


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Treffen anner Küst': Wenn du die Finger vom Sprit lässt können wir bald ran.... - aber bitte nicht das WE 6.3. / 13.3., danach gerne....





petripohl schrieb:


> Also stelle ich mal nen Antrag für den 20.3. bei meiner Regierung?:q
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Malte



Meine Terminfindung läuft noch aber es sieht so aus, dass wir wohl am 13. hoch kommen werden, sorry aber sonst wird es bei mir in diesen Frühjar gar nix mehr mit dem Angeln.#c
Ich mede mich wieder.




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Boa eh Andreas !!! Astra und Africola....Brrrrrr.. dat geht ja garnicht. #d..:q
> Obwohl der Hornerwiskey.... Mmmmhhhhhhhhhh :k:k:k



...ich wusste ja das für dich auch was dabei ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







macmarco schrieb:


> Wieviel Gemüse allein schon in diesem Kühlschrank ist



jo ein bisschen Vitamine müssen ja sein.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Und hier noch mal Archivfotos zur Vorfreude:

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/1537/cimg3598.jpg

http://img695.*ih.us/img695/1382/cimg3623.jpg


----------



## angelnooby

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin zusammen,

hui, bei den bildern weiß ich gar nicht, was größer ist. die lust aufs angeln, oder der duuuurrrst 

mal eine kurze frage. scheint ja nun ein wenig rumzutauen - aber wann lohnt sich eurer meinung nach ein plattfischangriff an der ostsee?

fröhlichen samstag


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moinsen,
also die Platten kannste denke ich über das ganze Jahr fangen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für mich gibt es die super guten Fangzeiten sowiso nicht. Da werden 10 Kilo Dorsche direkt am Steg vor deinen Füßen gefangen wenn angeblich alle im Tiefwasser sind oder du gehst an der super besten Fangzeit doch schneider nach Hause|bigeyes

Probieren geht über studien und das git beim Angeln besonders.

Schau doch mal vorbei wenn was konkreten verabredet ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liebe Grüße aus Celle:vik:


----------



## angelnooby

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

na dann werde ich demnächst wohl mal wieder am wasser sitzen. sicher noch vor märz 

und wenn hier was festes steht, will ich mal hoffen, dass da eine lücke im kalender ist, die ich damit füllen kann. :m


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi ich kann euch nur sagen das reichlich Butt da sind an der Ostsee.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



boot schrieb:


> Hi ich kann euch nur sagen das reichlich Butt da sind an der Ostsee.


Generell sind sicherlich viele da. Sind die denn schon in Reichweite?

Für mich heißt es ab 20.03. eine Woche Brandungsangeln.
Ich hoffe da erwischt man was.


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Palerado schrieb:


> Generell sind sicherlich viele da. Sind die denn schon in Reichweite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja :vik:aber ich weiß ja nicht wo du auf Butt fischen möchtest.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



boot schrieb:


> Hi ich kann euch nur sagen das reichlich Butt da sind an der Ostsee.


Wo genau denn?:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo genau denn?:q


 Aufer 3. Sandbank von links und dann immer richtung Norden................


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Aufer 3. Sandbank von links und dann immer richtung Norden................


WOHER wusste ich das, dass sowas von dir kommt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo genau denn?:q


 Das ist Kp für mich  sage ich dir bei Damp.lg


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Aufer 3. Sandbank von links und dann immer richtung Norden................


 Warst auch schon da was????da ist aber nicht das Wasser :q:qdas war der Gülleteich,hättest merken müssen dort sind nur Fliegen und keine fische|supergri|supergri|supergri.lg


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> WOHER wusste ich das, dass sowas von dir kommt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q


 #c#c#c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

So mal wieder hoch geholt damit die Leute ausm AB auch wissen das wir was großes vor haben.....;-)

Man wird dat ne Gaudi...
Noch 1 Nachtschicht + die jetztige und einmal bisschen schlafen, dann gehst los an die See, der Flachlandtiroler macht  inkl 40 anderer verrückten die Küste unsicher...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> So mal wieder hoch geholt damit die Leute ausm AB auch wissen das wir was großes vor haben.....;-)
> 
> Man wird dat ne Gaudi...
> Noch 1 Nachtschicht + die jetztige und einmal bisschen schlafen, dann gehst los an die See, der Flachlandtiroler macht  inkl 40 anderer verrückten die Küste unsicher...





Kommt denn der Hai-Score ??? Der ist nur 1/2 angemeldet. Dann jibbet auch nur die halbe Spanferkel-Portion... #d#d


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Der hat momentan andere Sorgen und ausserdem fährt er mit der Familie wohl in der nächsten Zeit wieder auf Fehmarn, sprich er hat Verbot von der Regierung.
Ich werde wohl oder übel allein kommen....


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Schade. #c

Vielleicht kann er sich irgendwann wieder durchsetzen... :vik::vik:


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ähhh, sagt mal, gibt es uns noch... hier war ein Monat Pause ... nix los ???


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

wir sind wohl in anderen foren aktiver


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Und ich trau mich noch net 
Lese erst ma und schlage dann i.wann zu |kopfkrat
mfg:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mal kurz reingegrinst...tach jesacht...umgekuckt...nix los hier...und wieder rausjedackelt.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mal kurz reingegrinst...tach jesacht...umgekuckt...nix los hier...und wieder rausjedackelt.





Tja, Tach auch Simone....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Naja, wenn ihr euch imemr woanders rum treibt, dann ist klar das hier keiner mehr schreibt.....
Sind aber eben auch einige Leute die mit dem AB nicht klar kommen, deswegen ists hier ein wenig ruhiger geworden ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ich schreib jetzt was ... Simone lebt ja auch noch.... huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich auch noch:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich schreib jetzt was ... Simone lebt ja auch noch.... huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii




hai marcoline...
dat hassu aber gut geschrieben


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dat schläft hier aber nun wirklich ein |rolleyes


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wir angeln alle an der Küste...


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Wir angeln alle an der Küste...



Ehrlich....? #6

gruß degl


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ernsthaft? wer ist denn wir?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> ernsthaft? wer ist denn wir?




Heute ist's TRIPLE A... Alex, Andi, Andreas


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mal ne schriftliche "lebenserhaltungsmaßnahme"


----------



## BIG T.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin!
fahre Freitag an die Lübecker Bucht, wahrscheinlich eher irgendwo Seebrücke (Grömitz/Scharbeutz...) wenn es zu voll ist würden wir wohl auch an den Strand ausweichen. War da jemand in diesen Tagen auf den Seebrücken? Ging da was? oder lieber gleich an den Strand? oder lieber Schönberg? Wer weiss was?
LG
T.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin
Also, nach meinen Informationen ist es momentan nicht sinnvoll von der Brücke zu angeln. Sie sollen alle recht überfüllt sein.
Kleiner Vergleich, Brücke in Dahme, vorn in der Spitze mit ca 50 Angeln..das geht garnicht.
Dann setz dich lieber an den Strand und angel von dort aus in der ersten Rinne.
Aale sollen noch gut da sein und der Dorsch kommt auch langsam wieder(nur leider viel kleinst Dorsche)


----------



## BIG T.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Muchas Gracias, für die Info Celler! Denn guggen wa' ma'
Sonst noch jemand einen Tipp wo es momentan vielleicht eher ruhiger abgeht? Hallo? Anybody out there? Anybody...?


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ big t #h

hattest du erfolg?


----------



## BIG T.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Sorry, hatte gerade länger keine Gelegenheit mich zu melden! Aber ja, an dem entsprechenden Abend waren wir dann doch wie geplant in Grömitz auf der Brücke. Es war nicht zu voll (6 "Parteien") obwohl wir erst gegen 20.30 Uhr da waren. 1 x Butt und 1x Hering! Um uns herum wurde viel Hering rausgezogen. Dorsche gab es keine, sonst bei den anderen auch nur ein paar Plattfische. Hatte ja meinen Neffen (14) im Schlepptau der zwar seit 2 Jahren seinen Schein hat aber noch nie so richtig los war! Deshalb hatte ich ihm zwischendurch recht viel erklären müssen und konnte selber nicht so richtig loslegen. An dem Abend sind viele Fische an der Oberfläche rumgehüpft und diverse Kollegen meinten, das wären Meerforellen!? |kopfkrat Ich hatte es dann auch noch mal mit einem Spinner probiert, konnte aber keine der "mutmasslichen" Mefo's dafür begeistern. Ich finde es in Grömitz immer ganz OK und jetzt wo die Feriensaison vorbei ist, wird es ja auch wieder entspannter was die Frequentierung dort angeht. Ansonsten überlege ich ob ich mir einen Schein für die Trave besorge! Wir sind oft auf dem Priwall weil meine Schwiegereltern ihr Segelboot da liegen haben und das könnte man ja schön verbinden. Hat jemand Ahnung bis zu welchem Punkt man da den extra Schein braucht? Direkt bis zum vordersten Mohlenkopf auf der Travemünde-Seite oder gilt das eher für den inneren Bereich da am "Rosenhof" etc.? |bla: und sonst so...?


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Überall dort... das Fischereirecht der Lübecker geht das Brodtener Ufer bis Niendorf.

Und in die andere Richtung erst recht bis hinter Lübeck.

Kleiner Tipp: "Angelführer für Lübeck, Travemünde & Umgebung" (11,-- Euro).


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin,

hmm weiß so gar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.
Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch mit Brandungsangeln anfangen! 
Ein Bekannter ist gerade in den USA und ich dachte er kann mir mal eine Shimano Rute mitbringen. Nur leider finde ich da keine wie ich sie z.B. bei HAV sehen kann. Auf der Shimano Homepage finde ich nur die Rute TIRALEJO.
Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen?
Und ob es sich überhaupt lohhnt sich eine Rute mitbringen zu lassen?

Danke.


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Istnix schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hmm weiß so gar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.
> Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch mit Brandungsangeln anfangen!
> Ein Bekannter ist gerade in den USA und ich dachte er kann mir mal eine Shimano Rute mitbringen. Nur leider finde ich da keine wie ich sie z.B. bei HAV sehen kann. Auf der Shimano Homepage finde ich nur die Rute TIRALEJO.
> Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen?
> Und ob es sich überhaupt lohhnt sich eine Rute mitbringen zu lassen?
> 
> Danke.



Wenn ich genau wüsste, welches Modell und ob die Kosten(mglw. Zoll) es rechtfertigen, dann ja...........allerdings, da du erst mit dem Brandeln beginnen willst, solltest du meiner Überzeugung nach erstmal zum Tackledealer gehen und Rute und Rolle zusammen in die Hand nehmen und "Witterung" aufnehmen...........Wenn dein Equipment nicht passt..........geht am Ende ne menge Geld den Bach runter

gruß degl


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi,

danke für die Antwort!
Hier brummt ja nicht der Bär oder?

Habe mir jetzt ganz einfaches/billiges Geschirr besorgt und möchte es mal ausprobieren! 
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo es etwas bringt?
Ich komme aus HH und wollte jetzt nicht bis nach Fehmarn hoch fahren! 
Benötigt man für den Priwall einen extra schein?
Die Seebrücken sollen ja überlaufen sein und als Anfänger sollte ich wohl auch erstmal vom Strand üben 
Bevor jemand verletzt wird!

Danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Als Tipp kann ich dir Dahmer-Seebrücke empfehlen.
Dort stapelt sich der Dorsch momentan.
Paar Übungswürfe kannst dann dort auch vopm Strand aus machen.


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi,

danke für den Tipp, werde ich mal ausprobieren wenn ich wieder wegkomme!


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

@ Istnix
wenn du keine lust auf seebrücke hast (was ich gut verstehen kann:q), solltest du den Wind bei der Strandauswahl berücksichtigen. Bei auflandigem Wind kann die Wurfweite ruhig etwas geringer ausfallen.
Von wo aus Hamburg kommst du denn?
Erzähl mal nen paar Takte von dir!
Vielleicht kann man ja mal gemeinsam los.
Grus aus Hamburg
M#hlte


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi Malte,

nett von Dir zu lesen!
Also ich komme aus Barmbek, angel zwar manchmal gerne bin aber eher kein Hardcoreangler, d.h. nicht der Fisch steht unbedingt im Vordergrund, sondern der Spaß und die Luft und Wetter genießen!
D.h aber auch z.B. KArpenangeln geht gar nicht und Regen auch nicht!|supergri
Jetzt bin ich halt auf die Idee gekommen es mit Brandungsangeln zu versuchen, bin da aber halt relativ planlos! #c
Hatte ja schonmal hier nach Geschirr gefragt und den Tipp bekommen zu Anfang kein großes Geld auszugeben. Gut. Mächtig Glück gehabt habe dann zwei minderwertige Ruten und Stativ und Rollen für 70,- geschossen, zum reinschnuppern sollte es reichen! 
Das will ich jetzt machen!

Puh, das war jetzt mehr als fast alle meine postings zusammen! |bla:|bla:|bla:

Gruß
Ramin


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi Ramin,
wenn Regen (ich veralgemeiner mal - schlechtes Wetter) nen Problem ist könnte Brandung nen Problem sein. Für viele muss es beim Brandungsangeln "im Gesicht drücken":q ich bin da flexibel und gehe bei jedem Wetter los. Egal obs stürmt, schneit, hagelt oder zu not auch die Sonne scheint(die geht ja auch irgendwann unter).
gruß aus Hamburgs Norden
Malte


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin,

bei Regen läuft einem ja das Wasser überall hin :c

Liegt natürlich an der Kleidung! Evtl sollte ich das mal in Angriff nehmen, weil Lust hätte ich schon! 
Aber habe auch noch nicht den dreh raus wie ich mich dagegen wehre das mir der Regen vom Gesicht in den Kragen und weiter läuft! |kopfkrat
Naja, werde noch einmal in mich kehren....


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Und?

Wie haste dich entschieden?

Es regnet ja nicht immer. Man kann auch bei schönem Wetter am Strand sitzen und den Rutenspitzen zusehen, wie in den Wellen wippen. Oder sich mit anderen am Strand treffen zum Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo,

Brandungsangeln: natürlich ja!
Bei Regen? --> Sehr grenzwertig, liegt natürlich auch daran das ich nicht gnz dafür ausgerüstet bin!

Erfolg in Versuchen: mäßig!
Mus noch werfen üben und die Fische zum Beißen überreden! :q

Ja, muß mal mit einigen los die mir etwas zeigen können!

Gruß
Istnix


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kannst dich auch mal mit uns treffen ;-)

Schick mir mal ne Pn, dann gibts den kleinen Insider Tip nur für dich ;-)

Wir haben nämlich vor uns das mWe um den 20 ten wieder zu treffen.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ja, wird lustig. Und Fisch wird es auch geben, da bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Und Fisch wird es auch geben, da bin ich überzeugt.



Bei wem???|supergri


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen ob hier einer beim Mepo und Fehmarn Cup mitmacht. #h

Beim Mepo Cup kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, weil ich am Samstag (Tag der Offenen Tür, Eltern dürfen neben der neuen Schule und Schüler in ihrem Lebensraum beobachten ) Schule habe #q  Und leider nur beim Fehmarn Cup mitmache. Habe mir zwei Freunden ne Jugendmanschafft gemacht, bis Samstag brauchen wir nur noch nen Namen (Team Tuffi Tackle :m, Team Jungdorsch) und Wattis, die schon vorbestellt sind.

In den nächsten Tagen hole ich mir beim Tackler noch ein neues Rütchen ab ne Iridium Silver Surfing, endlich habe ich noch eine straffere schlanke Rute für wenig Geld gefunden.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Soweit ich weiß macht dort keiner mit, wenn doch, dann werden diese Personen sich hier bestimmt melden.

Wenn du mal lust hast, kannst uns ja auch gern mal besuchen kommen, wir planen nämlich auch das ein oder andere mal kleine Treffen im Freundeskreis.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bei wem???|supergri





Abends für alle, und zwar mit Bratkartoffeln.



















Ich hol ein paar Dosen von Aldi oder so.... #c


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen hole ich mir beim Tackler noch ein neues Rütchen ab ne Iridium Silver Surfing, endlich habe ich noch eine straffere schlanke Rute für wenig Geld gefunden.





Die Weite des Wurfes ist nicht unbedingt äquivalent zum gefangenen Fisch.

Denk dran: Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen....


Team-Name: Ist der für lange ? Wenn ja = problematisch (ihr werdet älter, also nix mit Jungdorsch ... spätestens mit 45 glaubt euch das keiner mehr).

Team Dorschküste
Dorsch-Junkies
Küsten-Junkies
Die Kampfdorsche

... ach, da geht so viel...


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

"Das Team ohne Namen" !


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Die Weite des Wurfes ist nicht unbedingt äquivalent zum gefangenen Fisch.
> 
> Denk dran: Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen....
> 
> 
> Team-Name: Ist der für lange ? Wenn ja = problematisch (ihr werdet älter, also nix mit Jungdorsch ... spätestens mit 45 glaubt euch das keiner mehr).
> 
> Team Dorschküste
> Dorsch-Junkies
> Küsten-Junkies
> Die Kampfdorsche
> 
> ... ach, da geht so viel...


 

Das mit der Wurfweite weiß ich doch, deswegen kommt eine Rute immer weit raus und ne andere erstmal etwas näher. 

Der Name soll erstmal nur für den Cup sein, ich bin zwar noch am überlegen wegen einer Homepage, usw. aber alles noch in der Kinderstube


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das mit der Wurfweite weiß ich doch, deswegen kommt eine Rute immer weit raus und ne andere erstmal etwas näher.
> 
> Der Name soll erstmal nur für den Cup sein, ich bin zwar noch am überlegen wegen einer Homepage, usw. aber alles noch in der Kinderstube




Mc-Fisch.de ist noch frei


Andreas


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ja, wird lustig. Und Fisch wird es auch geben, da bin ich überzeugt.




Dann bin ich auch dabei! #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Dahmerin66 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch dabei! #6


 

Wat, wer bist du denn :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Wat, wer bist du denn :m


 
Kannste Dir das net denken ??? :g


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Kannste Dir das net denken ??? :g





Natürlich....... nicht.......... |kopfkrat#c#h|evil:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Kannste Dir das net denken ??? :g


 


scripophix schrieb:


> Natürlich....... nicht.......... |kopfkrat#c#h|evil:


 

Ah, ich verstehe, dass ist der Andreas mal wieder verkleidet als Frau ;-)

Ich weiß schon wer dat ist..


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

denken?

Wer kann hier denken?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Fragen über Fragen :l


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen :l



Heyyyy.... dich gibbt dat noch???:q Unglaublich :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Dahmerin66 schrieb:


> denken?
> 
> Wer kann hier denken?


 
Stimmt, hast recht, bei euch an der Küste kommt der Winter und ihr haltet euren schlaf.
Sorry, habs nicht berücksichtigt...



nemles schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen :l


Das von dir nochmal was kommt ;-)
Feine Sache, du lebst also noch.....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Habt Ihr mich schon begraben??? |bigeyes

Natürlich gibst mich noch #6 Bin nur extrem schreibfaul geworden


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Tach nemles!


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Stimmt, hast recht, bei euch an der Küste kommt der Winter und ihr haltet euren schlaf.
> Sorry, habs nicht berücksichtigt...



Du kommst ja, um uns auf zu wecken


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mich schon begraben??? |bigeyes
> 
> Natürlich gibst mich noch #6 Bin nur extrem schreibfaul geworden


 
Nene Tom, nicht begraben.
Wir hatten dich echt vermisst ...
Hast ja keine Reaktion m,ehr auf Meails gezeigt.
Aber von mir hast vollstes Verständniss.
Mit dem Alter setzt die Schreibfaulheit ein....
Kannst dich aber trotzdem mal wieder auf einem der Treffen blicken lassen...



Dahmerin66 schrieb:


> Du kommst ja, um uns auf zu wecken


 
Oh, wenn ich komme, dann ists doch schon zu spät, dann brauch ich euch auch nicht mehr zu wecken, dann habt ihr das Beste verpasst ;-)


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Das ich das noch erleben darf, unser NAMENLOS ist zurück...

Ach, hab ich ihn vermisst.... #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mönsch Tom Du alte Hütte !!!!!!  #h#h#h

Guck mal wieder in Dahme/Grube ein.........


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mönsch Jungs und Du (unbekannte |supergri) Dahmerin #h

Is ja ne nette Begrüßung. War in letzter Zeit dienstlich als auch Privat etwas turbulent, so das ich auch nicht viel Bock aufs AB hatte.|bigeyes
Ich gelobe Besserung und lasse mich auch bald mal wieder blicken.#6


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch Jungs und Du (unbekannte |supergri) Dahmerin #h
> 
> Is ja ne nette Begrüßung. War in letzter Zeit dienstlich als auch Privat etwas turbulent, so das ich auch nicht viel Bock aufs AB hatte.|bigeyes
> Ich gelobe Besserung und lasse mich auch bald mal wieder blicken.#6




Evtl. werde wir uns ja mal kennen lernen#c


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Brrrrrr!
Is dat wieder kalt!


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Bei Euch da oben an der Küste gehts ja noch. :q Top Heizung Eure Ostsee. Gibt da Ecken in SH wo es deutlich Kälter ist.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wir haben hier ca. 30-40 cm Schnee liegen... nichts mit Heizung.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Also Gestern bin ich bei Dahme längs da lag kein (na ja kaum Schnee) und die Lufttemperaturen waren aufgrund des noch 5-7 Grad warmen Ostseewassers auch milder als bei uns.
Gruß Malte
Tagesschau Wetterkarte zeigt das auch so an.


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

am sa ist wieder großmann cup...ist einer von euch dabei?? heut sind bei uns 40cm neuschnee gefallen und ich hab eig wenig lust auf sa#t


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dabei und hoffentlich komme ich dann auch von der Insel runter#d


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

bin auch beim g-cup dabei und bin schon am vorbereitungen trffen damit das gerät nicht am dreibein festfriert...


----------



## Dahmerin66

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dahmer Brücke ist ja nu leider gespeert.
Werde es dann mal in Kellenhusen demnächst versuchen.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

tja...und damit ist der trööt in der versenkung verschwunden.



schade #c


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mönsch trööt wieder da, simon wieder da
gruß aus hamburg 
malte


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

War Er wech ??? is mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin norbi... #h


naja..."weg" nicht so wirklich...nur auf seite 2  :q


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Seite 2,macht nichts,wir haben ja ein Simon,der sorgt schon dafür
das Er auf die1 Seite kommt.:q#h
Ich finde jeder soll ein Simon haben:q:q:q:vik::vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

was wären wir ohne dich,norbi?! :q

















antwort: ...besser dran:q:q:q


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

kannst mal sehen wo für Alte Leute gut sind#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

:q  wohl wahr.


war echt ma n klasse trööt...schade,das er nu ziemlich tot is.
aber der kern ist auch irgendwie nich mehr im board zu finden.weisst du,wo die alle hin sind? ;+


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Kommt alles wieder,in der Brandung ist zur Zeit ja auch nicht viel los.Dann müssen wir den Trööt eben am laufen halten,das sollte doch kein Probs sein#6#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

nö...nich wirklich.:q #6


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Wir leben alle noch .... rund und feist ..... und lästerig wie immer .... wir sind schließlich Strandangler....

Schön, dass es Dich noch gibt, Simoni.... |supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

andreaaaaaaaaas....altes haus...moin :m

lieben gruß an deine holde...

na...mal kucken,ob wa dem ollen trööt hier wieder neues leben einhauchen können.














...genau honichbällchen...es gibt wieder arbeit für dich


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

mich ignoriert er. na ja kennt mich wohl nicht mehr.
gruß malte


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

ich helf dir gleich...|motz:


moin malte  :m


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moin moin simon was macht die kunst?
gruß malte


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

och...letztes jahr nur n paarmal in der elbe aufn aal (sehr erfolgreich mit meiner "stinkbombe")...ansonsten zuviel arbeit 

und by dir?


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

war letztes jahr viel zu selten an der ostsee
schnee bis gefühlt mai, dann wasser zu warm, oktober zuviel arbeit, november kam der winter wieder
na ja nen paarmal war ich los und habe auch ganz vernünftig gefangen
gruß malte


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

naja...also auch nicht sooooo prall mit fische fangen. #c

mal sehen,wie es dieses jahr wird |supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin

Ja ich finde es auch schade das der Trööt hier so untergeht.
Man kann es wohl leider nicht ändern..
Die Leute verteilen sich und mitlerweile ist auch nur noch ein kleiner Teil der alten Truppe dabei, sind nämlich recht viel neue Leute dazu gekommen.
Ich persönlich finde die Treffen nun auch nicht mehr wie sie mal waren, aber nehme trotzdem gern dran Teil....

Wie gesagt, Zeiten ändern sich ;-)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

uuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiii...dat matze lebt auch noch |bigeyes #6

moin kleener...:m

doch,ändern kann man dat...indem wir den trööt wieder auferstehen lassen. |supergri malkucken,wat draus wird


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Dat wird schon,sollst mal sehen#6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ja, er lebt noch ;-)

Ich wieß nur das die Gruppe sich ein wenig vom AB fern hält, gab wohl einige Kompülikationen hier.

Naja, ich schau hier ab und an mal mit rein.
Vielleicht finden sich hier im AB ja auch mal wieder paar neue Gesichter zum Brandungsangeln.

Simon, warst du eigentlich mal wieder im großes See fischen?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> J
> Vielleicht finden sich hier im AB ja auch mal wieder paar neue Gesichter zum Brandungsangeln.


Oder ein paar alte


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



nemles schrieb:


> Oder ein paar alte



Älter...... |wavey:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Ok, auch ganz alte #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Naja wäre ja cool wenn man mal wieder eion Treffen wie damals hin kriegen würde.
Freu mich auch das du dich mal wieder meldest Tom.

Lang lang ist es her das wir uns gesehen haben...
Warst ja in letzter Zeit gut eingespannt...
Hoffe bei dir und auch bei deiner Familie ist trotz alle dem alles cool?

LG Matze


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo Brandungsangler,

geht eigentlich einer von euch auch am 19.März in der Nähe von Eckernförde mit ganz vielen anderen Brandungsanglern angeln?

Ich werde auch da oben sein.

Würde mich freuen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> Simon, warst du eigentlich mal wieder im großes See fischen?




moin matze...|wavey:

also letztes jahr nicht...zuviel arbeit.|uhoh:
war n paar mal an der elbe zum aalzupfen.war auch ganz erfolgreich...3 gute von ü70cm #6
aber ansonsten hab ich das wohl halbwegs beste jahr am großen teich grandios verpasst.#q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> geht eigentlich einer von euch auch am 19.März in der Nähe von Eckernförde mit ganz vielen anderen Brandungsanglern angeln?





moin wiederanfänger|wavey:

also ich nicht...weil:

1. zu weit weg
2.keine zeit --> zuviel arbeit.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo SimonHH,

zu 1.stimmt, sind für mich auch ca. 420km( muss aber mal wieder dringend ans Wasser)

zu 2. stimmt auch. Aber bevor es einen aus den Schuhen hautm brauch man mal wieder etwas Zeit zum ausspannen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei einer anderen Veranstaltung/ Treffen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

naja...für mich isses nu nich ganz soooo weit wech...
aber der märz ist für mich ne ungünstige zeit,weil bei mir auf der baustelle 2 große projekte anfangen,die ordentlich personal brauchen.
aber den ein-oder anderen veranstaltungstermin versuche ich mal in diesem jahr wahrzunehmen. :m
aber ich denke mal...mehr als n paar entspannte runden aal im hafen sind eh nich drin.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo SimonHH,

das mit der Arbeit kenne ich.

Mache gerade auch einiges für Kollegen, die krank geworden sind.

Da aber aktuell bei mir im Bekanntenkreis alleine 3 Menschen mit 
Ausfällen wegen massiven Stress zu kämpfen haben, wollte ich mal mehr auf mich und meine Gesundheit achten.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



celler schrieb:


> ....
> Vielleicht finden sich hier im AB ja auch mal wieder paar neue Gesichter zum Brandungsangeln.....


|wavey:

oder ein paar ganz ganz alte, wer weiss das schon?


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Mönsch HAI du hier?
Würde mich freuen dich mal wieder an der Küste zu treffen.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Sascha6022

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo, suche leute zum Brandungsangeln im Raum : Husum, Flensburg, Kiel !  Wer Intresse hat kann sich ja mal melden. Freu mich von euch zu hören.

Petrie  Heil


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin zusammen,

mensch hier ist ja tote Hose was aber wohl nur an den Temperaturen liegt. Hatte eigentlich vor am 05.03 das erste Mal in diesem Jahr an die Neustädter Bucht zufahren aber die Temperaturen sollen ja vorerst im Keller bleiben 
Bei Minusgraden an der Brandung stehen bringt ja nicht wirklich viel spaß.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## elbe89

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

moinsen wollt mal fragen ob zufällig jemand in lezter zeit mal in scharbeutz an der ostsee angeln war und ob und was gefangen wurde


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*



elbe89 schrieb:


> moinsen wollt mal fragen ob zufällig jemand in lezter zeit mal in scharbeutz an der ostsee angeln war und ob und was gefangen wurde



War vor 2 Wochen in Dahme......einen Dorsch und einen Plattfisch...........aber es soll.......schon besser geworden sein..........so meine Infos

gruß degl


----------



## elbe89

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

vielen dank degl wir wollen vllt nächste woche los mal gucken ob wir paar platte an haken kriegen:vik:


gruß elbe 89


----------



## riecken

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Am 16.4. habe ich vom verein  den beginne ich wieder :vik: wird auch zeit !|uhoh:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Moin moin

Wie schaut es hier aus?
Ganz schön eingeschlafen der Trööt....


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hallo Celler,

war gerade voll überrascht, daß hier wieder einer was schreibt.

Bei mir gehts am Freitag in Hohenfelde und Samstag beim Hagebau Brandungscup wieder los.

Küste, wir kommen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Mustang450

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi toAll,

war mit drei Kollegen endlich mal nach dem Winter zum an-Angeln.
Woende 10.3/11.3. eisern durchgehalten von Sa. 17:00 bis So. 03:00, Ort Weißenhaus /Eitz  lief sehr gut, viele maßige Platte und 2 Dorsche(durften trotz gerade maßig wieder schwimmen.
Platte waren auf der 2. Sandbank, für Dorsche wohl noch etwas zu kühl. War ein richtig guter geselliger Brandungsabend(Nacht)
Hatte vor kurzem bei Ob.. einen 100er Pack 20cm Knicklichter für 5Euro mitgenommen, diese machten sich sehr gut am Blank, waren sogar die vorsichtigen Bisse zu erkennen, da sie ja fast 15cm wie eine Antenne über den Endring hinaus ragten.

So die Saison ist eröffnet, bald gehts wieder los


an alle die noch nicht los waren,, zack zack es geht 

grüße von
Didi


----------



## jjdorschkiller

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

hallo,war am 11.03. an gleicher Stelle, 6butt zum mitnehmen und 2 dorsche(zu zweit).ach ja,habt IHR den Senf und Ketchup liegen lassen?gruss Jörn


----------



## Mustang450

*AW: Brandungsangler Klönschnack Trööt*

Hi Jörn,

nee, von uns war der Müll nicht, wenn wir welchen produzieren, nehmen wir den auch wieder mit.
Wir möchten nicht, das plötzlich Schilder auftauchen "Angeln verboten", denke es sind immer wieder die gleichen, die meinen
der Strand ist eine grosse Müllkippe, und uns allen damit schaden.

Ich denke nur an den Falkensteiner Leuchturm, dort wurde immer wiederr Müll liegen gelassen, und in die Ecken geschi.......,
Was passierte --komplett eingezäunt.

Das muss alles nicht sein

gruss

Didi


,


----------

